# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] La mise à jour de Portal est un mensonge? Half Life Episode 3 ou Portal 2? Mon Companion Cube balance.

## Kahn Lusth

Il est bientôt 1h du mat', j'ai les yeux qui commencent à piquer quand un truc attire mon attention sur Steam : Portal se met à jour.
 Bizarre, ils sont soit perfectionnistes, soit ça cache un truc. Renseignements pris, la mise à jour du 1er Mars indique ceci : _"Changed radio transmission frequency to comply with federal and state spectrum management regulations."_
 Un petit tour par google et "voilà-t'y pas", comme on dit par chez Louzou (Moi aussi je peux tout péter ton pseudo!) qu'un nouveau succès (en bas de la liste) vient d'apparaitre sur ce jeu.
 Tout ceci est bien mystérieux, ma foi... Une mise à jour bidon? Une manière d'annoncer Portal 2? Seul l'avenir nous le dira.
 A moins que...
_The update is a lie.
The update is a lie.
The update is a lie.
The update is a lie.
The update is a lie.
The update is a lie.
The update is a lie._
 En passant, le site www.aperturescience.com n'a rien à voir dans cette affaire, inutile donc de citer vos "découvertes" qui sont déjà connues depuis des lustres.
*Mise à jour :* Il semblerait qu'une radio dans le second niveau délivre un message en morse. S'il y en a certains d'entre vous qui ont des restes de Boy Scoutisme ou du service militaire, c'est le moment de devenir célèbre.

*Mise à jour 2 :* Quelqu'un vient de balancer le fameux message sur youtube, à vous de voir. Enfin, d'entendre.


*Mise à jour 3 :* Le morse au début serait un SOS.
*Mise à jour 4 :* Il y aurait 26 radios cachées dans le jeu qui délivrent un message à leur destruction. Ca va de trucs comme "LOL" à "SOS" en passant par "Il faut partir d'ici!" suivit de coups de feu.
*Mise à jour 5 :* Des images ont été retrouvées dans les fichiers sons. Regardez ici.
*Mise à jour 6 :* D'autres images ont été retrouvées.
*Mise à jour 7 :* Cette image serait une "équation Maxwell" au sujet du magnétisme.
*Mise à jour 8 :* Pour les curieux qui se demandent comment on sort une image d'un fichier son. Ne me demandez pas de détails, j'y comprend rien du tout.

*Mise à jour 9 :* Certains décodent les fichiers sons pour chercher des messages comme ici. Difficile pour quelqu'un ne causant pas Anglais d'y comprendre quoi que ce soit, mais on rapporte des messages entendus à certains moments comme "Oh mon dieu!", "Laissez les sortir!", "On ne peut pas rester ici!"...
*Mise à jour 10 :* Encore d'autres images issues de fichiers audio. Et là aussi.
*Mise à jour 11 :* Les messages radio ont été entièrement compilés, y'en a pour 20 minutes de "beeep beep beeep" et autres "twililililili".


*Mise à jour 12 :* Un fichier audio vient d'être épuré de tous les parasites, voilà ce que ça donne. Aucune idée de ce que c'est, mais j'aimerais pas entendre ça dans mon lit au beau milieu de la nuit.
*Mise à jour 13 :* Aucune idée de ce que ça peut être mais quelqu'un a trouvé une manière "d'entrer" sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/. Tapez "login" puis "cavejohnson" et enfin le mot de passe "portal".
*Mise à jour 14 :* Sur le site ci-dessus, tapez "login" puis "cjohnson" puis "tier3" et enfin "list". Fausse piste cependant, tout ça date d'il y a longtemps.
*Mise à jour 15 :* Certains message audio ne comportent pas d'image mais un bout de texte. On lit sur le premier :interior transmission active
external data line active
message digest active
 Sur le cinquième : "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog."
 Sur le douzième :
System data dump active
User backup active
Password backup active
 Sur le numéro 17 :
BEEP BEEEP BEEP BEEP
BEEEP BEEEP BEEEP
BEEP BEEEP BEEP BEEP
Signifiant parait-il "LOL" en morse.
*Mise à jour 16 :* Les développeurs l'ont senti venir gros comme une maison (faut dire qu'ils l'ont bien cherché). Sinon un autre son vient d'être épuré de tout parasites.

*Mise à jour 17 :* Quelqu'un a écouté le son de la vidéo ci-dessus et semble entendre "...est en vie!" et "Vous êtes le prochain.".
*Mise à jour 18 :* Ca n'a peut être rien à voir, mais bon... une personne vient de noter que les fichiers images issus des sons sont tous en résolution 320x240. Un détail qui selon lui pourrait avoir un rapport avec un festival d'art visuel Croate nommé justement "320x240" destiné à promouvoir la culture et surtout l'ouverture à la technologie. Ce festival se déroule dans un ancien complexe militaire Yougoslave.
*Mise à jour 19 :* Pour ceux qui se posent des question sur cette histoire de machin Croate, notez l'architecture du pays. Ca ne vous rappelle rien?
*Mise à jour 20 :* Une nouvelle piste. Il y a 26 nouveaux fichiers audio pour les radios. Tous nommés "Dinosaur". Il y aurait un rapport avec l'alphabet des Dinosaures d'Harry S. Robin contenant lui même 26 lettres.
*Mise à jour 21 :* Des codes morse contienent une suite de chiffres. Ces codes sont soit des numéro de téléphone, soit du Telnet et tous convergent vers Kirkland, du côté de Washington. On notera que c'est dans cette ville que fut fondé Valve.
*Mise à jour 22 :* Le numéro BBS (425) 822-5251 trouvé dans un morse semble répondre chez quelqu'un qui reçoit une demande de login et mot de passe. Il se fait hélas déconnecter à cause des noobzors qui saturent la ligne en la testant.
*Mise à jour 23 :* Certains fichiers sons une fois épurés de leurs parasites révèlent de nouveaux messages morse dont un vient d'être décrypté et révèle une adresse aux USA. Une personne se rend sur place pour faire des photos.
*Mise à jour 24 :* Certains codes morses déchiffrés donnent des coordonnées GPS. De plus une personne vient d'obtenir le succès des 26 radios, mais hélas ça n'apporte rien de plus.
*Mise à jour 25 :* Le numéro BBS (425) 822-5251 sert manifestement à transiter des données, rien de plus. Le grand jeu est maintenant de trouver son mot de passe et son adresse.
*Mise à jour 26 :* Une autre théorie fait surface, l'histoire des dinosaures évoque un possible lien avec le jeu Gunman Chronicles.
*Mise à jour 27 :* Le type qui a réussi une fois à se connecter vient de réussir à nouveau. A présent tout le monde se demande s'il ne vaudrait pas mieux passer par un bon vieux hack. Surtout que les parasites dans le texte semblent indiquer que le signal est encore instable en raison du nombre de connexions.
*Mise à jour 28 :* Quand on regarde bien les images issues des fichiers son, on voit en bas à droite de chacune un chiffre de type XX/32. Hors quelqu'un vient de noter que la phrase "_The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog_" trouvée dans un autre fichier son contient aussi 32 lettres.
*Mise à jour 29 :* Une radio supplémentaire semble se cacher dans le jeu prêt de la salle du gateau et n'entre visiblement pas dans le décompte. Certains vont tenter de mettre la main dessus.
*Mise à jour 30 :* Ne me demandez pas comment ça se fait que personne ne s'en est rendu compte plus tôt, mais la mise à jour de Portal semble comporter une nouvelle texture nommée whatisthis.vtf.
*Mise à jour 31 :* Après un certain nombre d'essais infructueux (certainement en raison de la saturation de la ligne), quelqu'un a réussi à se connecter avec les login et mot de passe entendus dans le code morse. On y voit clairement GladOS, le méchant ordinateur de portal en ASCII.
*Mise à jour 32 :* Le type devant faire des photos des adresses obtenues est finalement revenu, avec pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent.
*Mise à jour 33 :* Une vidéo du BBS pas trop parasité. Cette fois on voit clairement les robots tourelles suivit de ce qui semble être deux supers soldats Combine se donnant la main. Inutile de regarder la vidéo jusqu'au bout, y'a plus rien quand ça cesse de bouger.

*Mise à jour 34 :* Ca bouge énormément côté ASCII, des gens obtiennent de nouvelles images.
*Mise à jour 35 :* Un type a repris les ASCII pour les rendre plus clairs. 1, 2 et 3.
*Mise à jour 36 :* Deux sons ont été mis au "propre". Il parait qu'on peut y entre Barney dire "_We're gonna find..._", puis le doc "_Let me see what i can do... even though we still don't know how badly..._" et enfin Alyx qui est inaudible. Un signe qui pointe fortement dans la direction de l'épisode 3.

*Mise à jour 37 :* Deux nouvelles vidéos du BBS.


*Mise à jour 38 :* Un ASCII vient d'être mis au propre, il évoque fortement un concept art de l'épisode 3 montrant l'épave du Borealis.
*Mise à jour 39 :* Ca n'apportera certainement rien au problème, mais un type vient de faire le ménage sur le fichier son où la voix d'Alyx est couverte par une musique afin de la garder au propre.

*Mise à jour 40 :* Quelques détails sur les "patients" d'Aperture Science ont été trouvé via le BBS.
*Mise à jour 41 :* Des précisions sur l'ASCII du super soldat Combine.
*Mise à jour 42 :* Plein de nouveaux ASCII sur le BBS.
*Mise à jour 43 :* Un ASCII semble contredire l'arrivée d'un Episode 3. A moins qu'il faille s'attendre à une nouvelle orange box?
*Mise à jour 44 :* Il y a une théorie selon laquelle on pourrait s'attendre à une annonce de Gabe Newell le 11 Mars, rapport au BBS affichant GLaDOS 3.11, date à laquelle il doit recevoir un prix de pionier du jeu vidéo lors d'une conférence de développeurs.
*Mise à jour 45 :* La quantité d'ASCII produits par le BBS est assez énorme, en voici de nouveaux.
*Mise à jour 46 :* Un ASCII une fois mis dans le "bon sens" semble évoquer un intérieur d'Aperture Science.
*Mise à jour 47 :* Encore d'autres ASCII décryptés.
*Mise à jour 48 :* Une communication en provenance du BBS, faisant référence à Aperture Science.
*Mise à jour 49 :* Un message de Cave Johnson dans un ASCII.
*Mise à jour 50 :* Mise à jour de la compilation d'ASCII.
*Mise à jour 51 :* Certains sont persuadés que les fichiers audio n'ont pas encore livré tous leurs secrets et semblent motivés pour les disséquer plus en profondeur. Notamment ce fichier ou beaucoup de monde s'accorde à dire qu'on entend quelqu'un dire quelque chose vers 14 secondes, mais sans trop savoir quoi. On évoque "It's amazing" et "Unbelievable!".
*Mise à jour 52 :* Une nouvelle théorie sur un ASCII.
*Mise à jour 53 :* Le fichier son contenant semble-t'il des voix est un peu plus propre. A vous de voir si vous distinguez des trucs.

*Mise à jour 54 :* Résumé de ce que l'on sait dans l'ensemble sur les ASCII du BBS.
*Mise à jour 55 :* Toujours la même bande son en plein nettoyage. Cette fois on entend plus distinctement des voix mais pour autant comprendre facilement ce qu'ils racontent.

_"On this planet we're gonna find out dr. mother's face and were gonna blog. Right, let me see what "Sarah molder" is gonna do... and figure out [cant hear it yet]. Even though I still dont know how badly [cant make it out]. Thats Amazing! [cant make it out]. Direct level."_
*Mise à jour 56 :* Une version couleur des ASCII histoire d'y voir plus clair.
*Mise à jour 57 :* Du nouveau dans les ASCII.
*Mise à jour 58 :* Une belle découverte par un canard.

Voir la news (5 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## ArkSquall

(lance steam) Ha ouais...
Mais tu regardes tes majs de steam à 1h du mat tout les jours?  ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Seulement quand j'arrive pas à dormir et que j'ai un maillot de hockey sur le dos.

----------


## ElliotReid

Ah oui effectivement  ::o:

----------


## Nasma

Tiens j'ai eu cette mise a jour et une mise a jour pour half life 2 épisode 2.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Et c'est quoi le message de mise à jour? Pour HL² moi j'ai rien avant 2007.
Edit : Mise à jour du post initial, on en sait un peu plus. Enfin pas trop vaguement quoi.

----------


## Brainkite

Ca me hérisse les poils cette news, ya pas un décodeur de morse sur le net?

EDIT: http://www.beepmaster.com/upload/confirme/371.htm
ya plus qu'à réinstaller le jeu, enregistrer et repérer les long et les berfs
mince j'ai la flemme, on verra ça ce week end

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Nouvelle mise à jour de la news, vous pouvez écouter le message radio en morse...
Oh mon dieu je suis tout ému, j'ai l'impression de participer à quelque chose dans ma vie à l'échelle mondiale.
J'aurai désormais une justification pour mes errances nocturnes...

----------


## kilfou

CPC à la pointe de l'actualité, à toute heure du jour et de la nuit.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je vais pas en dormir de la nuit s'il le faut, mais je vous jure que je vais trouver la foutue réponse à ce truc!

----------


## ElliotReid

Même garry's mod 10 et épisode deux  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

OK.

Alors, hypothèse:

Du morse..

Du morse? -> un signal de détresse

Un signal de détresse? -> un bateau

Un bateau, à l'époque de HL2, qui émet un signal de détresse à (l'attention de?) Aperture Science..

Ce bateau? -> Le boréalis


Donc, Ep3?

Ep3? méthodologie de Valve -> foutre des clins d'oeil et easter eggs partout.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Oui le Borealis est évoqué mais personne n'a encore la moindre preuve à ce sujet.

_-Hey dédé, je me fais un peu chier, et si on faisait une mise à jour complètement tordue sur Portal pour voir le net s'enflammer pendant 2 heures?

-Ahahahah! Banco Raymond, t'es vraiment trop con comme mec!_

----------


## El Chupalibre

> OK.
> 
> Alors, hypothèse:
> 
> Du morse..
> 
> Du morse? -> un signal de détresse
> 
> Un signal de détresse? -> un bateau
> ...


Valve teasing  :Bave:

----------


## Dhy

Il y a une dizaine de radios cachées dans différents niveaux. J'en ai trouvé trois/quatre. 



Spoiler Alert! 


On trouve en vrac une phrase de 2001:space odyssey prononcée par HAL, un bon gros LOL en morse, et des trucs abscons à propos de back up system.



J'ai la flemme d'aller chercher les autres radios, certaines sont vraiment bien planquées.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Y'en a 26, à mon avis t'es pas couché.

----------


## Say hello

Alors Valve sont tout bonnement des tarés spontannés?  :tired: 


Edit:

De toute façon ça vaut pas l'équipe de rigolos de Robin Walker.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Autre mise à jour, des images ont été trouvées dans les fichiers son. J'ai peur.

----------


## Dhy

Oui j'ai craqué et je suis allé voir sur le forum steam portal 2. Il y a déjà plein de grands malades au travail. Un type met à jour les images récupérées en ce moment même.

----------


## Say hello

J'ai plus peur de la communauté qui se bouge que de la version japonaise de The Ring.


C'est la vue d'une caméra sur la 1ere image?

----------


## Flo²

Oh mon dieu ils sont parmis nous ! Ca fait peur  ::huh::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

D'autres images :

----------


## Nasma

::wub:: 

Ce sont vraiment des malades.

----------


## Say hello

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBS




> -BIOS Boot Sequence
> -Blum Blum Shub, un générateur de nombres aléatoires 
> -Bulletin Board System, un système d’échange de messages et fichiers sur Internet ou par modem


Système informatique, Aperture Science, GladOS...  :tired: 


Ou simplement:




> -Be back soon


"De retour bientôt"? Hmm..  :tired: 


Mais le truc raturé semble plutôt à la forme des numéro de téléphone US.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

D'autres mises à jour sur le topic initial dont une vidéo qui montre comment le mec sort l'image du fichier vidéo.
Edit : Encore une MAJ, des messages sont trouvés dans les fichiers décryptés, on peut y entendre des bribes de dialogues, à priori il se passe quelque chose de pas très chouette.

----------


## Darkmistermomy

OMYGOD !  ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Encore des images issues d'autres fichiers :

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Et d'autres. Ca fait peur hein?

----------


## crazycow

En tout cas ils savent faire un buzz comme il le faut.

----------


## Say hello

Il est ultra redondant le (xxx) xxx-xxxx, une sorte de numéro/adresse/adressage/référencement/localisation?

Une formule clé?

Et y'a une grosse centralisation sur des lettres et chiffre aussi: A, B, C, Q, 4, 8.

Et des images de surveillance d'une machine (Serveur? Moniteu?), de trucs mécaniques suspects, et la machines qui focalise aussi le (xxx) xxx-xxxx.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ouais, à 2h du mat' un Mardi, on est 57 idiots pendus aux lèvres d'internet pour savoir ce qui va en ressortir.
Episode 3?
Portal 2 dans le Borealis?
Orange Box 2?

En tout cas le bout d'équation Maxwell sur l'induction magnétique semble intéresser beaucoup de monde.

Sinon mise à jour de la news avec deux vidéos comportant l'intégralité des messages morse et autres machins zarb.
Nouvelle mise à jour de la news avec un fichier audio complètement flippant. Encore un tripe où on va changer 12 fois de caleçon.
Autre mise à jour, on peut entrer sur le site de portal via un mot de passe qui était planqué je ne sais trop où et qui ne révèle au final pas grand chose.

----------


## bjone

C'te teasing d'über-geek.
Respect.

----------


## Akodo

Mais c'est énorme §§

----------


## Say hello

Mais WTF:

J'ai tapé APPLY au lieu de LIST.


Ensuite:

Question 1: "Si je vous donnais le choix, qui/qu' appelleriez vous?"

Je sais pas trop quoi répondre.

Edit:
Je ferais ça demain, je flippe trop des conneries que ça va me sortir.
Leurs buzz est putain d'immersif.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

@Say hello : http://half-life.wikia.com/wiki/ApertureScience.com

Mise à jour de la news, y'a des bouts de textes qui se baladent dans les fichiers son sans image.

----------


## Say hello

C'est marrant, j'avais déjà visité à fond ce site mais j'avais pas mémoire du apply.

En plus je cherche à mort une référence du type "(xxx) xxx-xxxx" partout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

Pourquoi je me suis dit "tiens si je cliquais sur ce topic avant d'aller dormir"... Pourquoi ???  :Emo:

----------


## Say hello

Par contre je me demande si y'a pas du changement dans le test, des lettre qui clignotes en particulier, d'autres en surbrillance.. mais je me souviens plus trop du site, et ce détail n'est pas indiqué dans le wiki HL.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Mise à jour de la news, un son vient d'être épuré de ses parasites et une vanne des développeurs a été trouvée dans un fichier. Sinon j'ai bu un verre d'eau mais c'est moins intéressant.
Edit : Sur cette vidéo écoutée à l'envers, certains ont entendu "is alive!" et "You're next.".

----------


## Say hello

Vu le message des dev'.. ce seraient ils donné la peine que des indice ne soit compréhensible que in game?

----------


## Sao

Mais c'est génial ce truc, la suite la suite !

----------


## ElliotReid

Ca me fait limite flipper, la suite!  :^_^:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Mise à jour de la news au sujet d'un festival croate sur la technologie et se trouvant dans un complexe militaire désaffecté.
Autre mise à jour avec une photo de Croatie pour étayer la theorie du festival Croate.

----------


## Say hello

Comment les mec qui retournent tout les fichiers en sont arrivé à cette étape?!

En terme de raisonnement je veux dire, ça devient vachement tordu.

----------


## YetiEric

Sur http://www.aperturescience.com/ en tapant apply au lieu de list y a tout un questionnaire flippant !
notez bien votre ID, moi je l'ai pas fait et il est nécessaire pour finir le questionnaire !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un type qui vit en Croatie a regardé la définition des petites images et a fait le rapprochement avec le festival qui va avoir lieu chez lui. Du coup ils ont commencé à retourner un peu la terre dans ce sens et un mec est venu poster la photo ci-dessus en expliquant que les villes d'half life 2 ressemblent vachement à la Croatie quand même.
Après c'est peut être une grosse connerie aussi mais bon.
Edit : On risque d'avoir une grosse news bientôt, un mec a trouvé 25 des 26 radios pour le fameux succès.

Edit 2 : MAJ de la news pour une histoire d'alphabet et de Dinosaures. Ces mecs sont tarés.

----------


## red TREGOR

Bah j'ai beau écouté j'arrive pas a entendre ni "is alive" ni "you're next".
j'arrive pas a voir ou un quelconque code peut être entré in game non plus, je pense plus a aperturescience.com quand même,
Et ici y a un debut d'aide pour l'achievment des radios.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Encore une MAJ, des codes morse sont des suites de chiffres qui sont soit des numéros de téléphone, soit des codes telnet, et tous semblent converger vers Kirkland du côté de Washington.
Vous vivez un thriller en direct.
Edit : Bordel, je me retiens de pisser depuis 2 heures au nom du journalisme total.

----------


## Kadehar

C'est un truc de tarés  ::o: : .

----------


## Metrions

Je vous conseille de copier le site www.aperturescience.com puis d'afficher les variables avec Flash (pas la version player). Vous aurez une meilleur vision d'ensemble .

----------


## Juniadkhan

T'es parti pisser!!!! On est en train de tout rater là !!   ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Désolé mais là j'en pouvais plus.
Aux dernières nouvelles l'histoire des numéros de téléphone et telnet semble attirer l'attention.
D'autres mecs s'escriment à retirer les parasites des autres fichiers sons.

----------


## Brainkite

C'est Enorme!!!!!!
E-NORME!!!!

----------


## n0ra

Vous me foutez les jetons, mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quelqu'un vient de réussir à se connecter en BBS au numéro (425) 822-5251 trouvé dans l'un des morses!
Ca lui demande un login et mot de passe et il vient de se faire refouler vu que beaucoup de monde semble spamer ce numéro et qu'il a un nombre d'accès simultanés limités.

Edit : Un appel au calme geekesque vient d'être fait afin que les noobzors arrêtent de spammer le numéro pour rien et que le type qui vient de trouver comment s'y connecter puisse conserver une connexion. Holàlà...

----------


## Brainkite

attend mais c'est qui qui est sur le front de ce jeu de piste, tu les trouve où toutes ces info?

----------


## Metrions

sa va finir en DDos attck XD

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Forum de valve y'a une multitude de topics.

Ca devient insoutenable ce suspeeeeens!!!

----------


## n0ra

Bon je vais chercher mes clopes et mon pack de Coca  ::O: .

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un des morses indiquerait une adresse aux états unis!
Un mec se rend sur place pour faire des photos.

Mon dieu mais le teasing de ouf gueudin...

----------


## Kadehar

J'imagine bien un mec de valve qui attend à l'adresse avec un mug portal comme cadeau  :tired:  .

----------


## Brainkite

> Un des morses indiquerait une adresse aux états unis!
> Un mec se rend sur place pour faire des photos.
> 
> Mon dieu mais le teasing de ouf gueudin...


Il vont le tenir en ambuscade et lui donner la mission d'annoncer à la communauté qu'il que Left4Dead 3 sort dans 3 mois.


Une chose est sure, ça vas rester dans les anales. Une fois finit, il faudra se faire un petit dossier récapitulant les différentes étapes en PDF.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Des codes morse contiennent des coordonnées GPS :



Et une personne vient d'obtenir le succès des radios, mais à priori elle n'a obtenu aucune info après ça.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Siskos_Assay/stats/Portal

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ca me rappelle le buzz autour de Cloverfield (le film) à l'époque, sauf que là tout se passe en quelques heures  ::o: 

 Bon faut quand même dormir, je découvrirai la suite demain  ::):

----------


## Sao

Non n'allez pas dormir faut suivre Kahn là les mecs, qu'il fasse pas ça pour rien.

----------


## Boitameuh

Ça va être sympa d'expliquer à mon boss pourquoi j'ai des petits yeux et je dors debout demain (tout à l'heure)...

----------


## eMKa

Moi ça me rappelle surtout ça : http://www.whatsinthebox.nl (détails)

----------


## YetiEric

On est tous derriere lui !, j'ai meme coupé Leugue Of Legends pour suivre ce bin's

_ Kahn : Il vous suffira de dire : « J'étais la pour le Buzz Portal/Dinosaur », pour  que l'on vous réponde : « voilà un brave ! »_

----------


## Kahn Lusth

L'enquête sur le numéro BBS donne plus de détails.
Il semblerait que sa ligne ne soit réservée qu'à l'usage exclusif de transfert de données et rien d'autre. A présent tout le monde se creuse la tête pour essayer de voir qu'est-ce qui peut bien servir de mot de passe et de login sur ce numéro.

Edit : Autre théorie, autre piste, l'histoire des dinosaures aurait peut être rapport avec le jeu Gunman Chronicles.

----------


## YetiEric

Personne n'a fini le questionnaire sur aperturescience.com ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Le mec vient de réussir à se connecter de nouveau au BBS.


A présent tout le monde se demande s'il ne vaudrait pas mieux passer par un bon gros hack car le signal semble instable (d'où selon eux les parasites dans le texte).

----------


## YetiEric

C'est un Fax d'apres certains !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ouais il semblerait qu'un mec s'évertue à brouiller les pistes. A suivre.

----------


## Metrions

Du morse, des Fax, Valve a eu une réduction budgétaire je crois ...

----------


## Brainkite

Vous aurriez pas un petit lien vers ce fil de discussion sur le forum Steam?

----------


## YetiEric

Un nouveau jeu minitel !

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1168990

----------


## Istros

C'est énorme !

Trop d'indices, trop de pistes...

Déjà, on part des radios qui émettent des bruits bizarres, on décode des images, du texte, numéro de téléphone, adresse...

Tout ça pour faire le buzz sur Portal2 ? Je dis OUI !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

La piste du code BBS n'est peut être pas si fausse, d'autres personnes semblent parvenir à s'y connecter elles aussi.

EDIT : Quelqu'un semble avoir décodé un nouveau morse :
U-S-E-R B-A-C-K-U-P A-C-T-I-V-E 
P-A-S-S-W-O-R-D B-A-C-K-U-P A-C-T-I-V-E

----------


## Sao

On a Tatsu sur Mumble qui se refait Portal avec les radios là ...

----------


## Brainkite

N'empêche les serial killer ont du soucis à se faire avec internet!!
Si internet avait existé à l'époque de Zodiac, on l'aurait coffré au fout de 2 heures au lieu de mettre 10 ans à trouver un suspect no1 décédé avant qu'on puisse l'interroger. lol

----------


## YetiEric

Comme le gamin chopé la Les Anonymous de 4Chan, il torturait son chat sur YouTube

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quand on regarde bien les images issues des fichiers son, on voit en bas à droite de chacune un chiffre de type XX/32. 
Hors quelqu'un vient de noter que la phrase "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" trouvée dans un autre fichier son contient aussi 32 lettres.

Edit : Là ça coince, il faut un mot de passe pour le foutu code BBS et les essais ne sont pas facilités par la horde d'idiots savants qui tentent de téléphoner ou d'envoyer des fax à ce numéro.

----------


## Metrions

On a plus de nouvelles du mec parti prendre des photos ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Toujours aucune. Certaines pistent partent vers ce film amateur qui à mon avis est une mauvaise idée :


Peut être pas si idiot que ça vu que le film traine sur le site de Babel Research...
http://babel-research.eu/witb/stream/
Le problème étant que c'est super vieux.

Du nouveau!
Il semblerait qu'une radio ne soit pas prise dans le décompte du succès et soit bien cachée. Quelqu'un semble l'avoir trouvée.

EDIT : Holà c'est pas super clair, mais il semblerait que quelqu'un a réussi à se connecter au BBS puis a paumé la connexion.

----------


## Metrions

sa flood dur sur les fofo steam

----------


## Kahn Lusth

On a des nouvelles du type parti prendre des photos, il a été retardé, il est en route et en a pour 40 minutes pour se rendre sur place.
A mon avis on en saura pas plus long de toutes manières vis à vis de cet endroit.

----------


## Sheldor

Des rafales et des cogitations.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quelqu'un s'est aperçu que la mise à jour comportait aussi une nouvelle texture nommée whatisthis.vtf.

----------


## Metrions

Fichier en .vtf sa aurait du être .wtf

----------


## Aleas

Vivement la suite, en attendant que les mordus du décodage avancent je m'amuse avec le site ApertureScience.

Pfouah je butte devant une énigme qui ne s'accorde pas bien avec l'heure qu'il est.  ::P:

----------


## psymon

C'est du grand n'importe quoi. Heureusement que ces mecs ont du succès, sinon je me demande comment ils assouviraient leur besoins de conneries bimensuelles :D

----------


## alliocha

ça sent l'annonce de L4D3  :tired: 
 ::ninja:: 

Sinon les gens de chez Valve doivent bien se marrer devant la folie des mecs  ::O:

----------


## Skiant

Putain les mecs, découvrir ça le matin en ce levant, c'est flippant. J'vais partir au boulot et faire des F5 attack toute la journée au lieu de bosser.  :tired:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Après un paquet d'essais infructueux, les logins et mots de passe entendus dans le code morse passent enfin :

 

Et pour rappel, pour ceux qui ont fini portal : 

Spoiler Alert! 


GladOS est le nom de l'ordinateur que l'on affronte à la fin. Autant dire que si on peut s'y connecter, c'est qu'il n'est certainement pas détruit.



Edit 2 : A bien y regarder, on voit clairement GladOS en ASCII sur les fenêtres de connexion.

Quelqu'un a eu le temps de faire un copier-coller avant d'être déconnecté.
Le dessin en ASCII semble sauter, mais le texte est là.


```
SYSTEM DUMP DATA BACK-PRESSURE HIGH: USE BACKUP ACCOUNT TO RELIEVE                                                                  
 
GLaDOS login: backup                    
Password: backup                
---- APERTURE LABORATORIES GLaDOS v3.                                   
  -- COPYRIGHT (c) 1973-1997 APERTURE - ALL RIGHTS RESERVED                                                           
---- RECONNECTING TO BACKUP STREAM ----                                       
---- CONNECTION ESTABLISHED ----                                
 úúúúú .  úú   ú úúúúú  .ú.ú.>,_·3°°.°~ZZ°°°°°ñ°Z±ZZ°~ ''_°"°°9ZýZ3°°°°°°ZZ°±                                                                             
    ú úú... .    úúú   ú.úúú.ö..jZZ°°"ðÄ°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°22-.....ú~ðÄ°~%-.~                                                                               
    ú .  ú   ú  . ú  ú  úúú. ..°°°ðÄññ-.ð-°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°2ðò._......-ú.úú....ú                                                                               
   _ñ  - úúú. .          ú ú...%ú.Ä°.°-ñ..~ Ä°.°Ä°ð°.°ú>..--%>.ò.Äñ._.. ú.>---.                                                                               
 ~""úúú.. .           .ú...ú..>ú-ÄÄ-Ä-ñ>Äñ.ñ ú-<-> .--<.ñ.ð.....-                                                               
  ... ú ú.  ú    ú  ú ú. ú.úúú ..-.-...........ú...>-..<........ò.....-Ä-..ú...                                                                               
   ú ú       ú ú    ú ú úú úú. .......úú......ú.ú.ú .úúú.............-....úú                                                                            
          ú              ...ú.- . ú ú ..ú. úú úúú ú  úú .ú.............. ú  .-.                                                                               
    úú. ú .  ú úú .   -ú...ú.úúú úú.ú     ú ú úú         úú .úúúúúú.. ú     .-                                                                              
   úú ú..            .úúú.ú..ú ú ú.ú.  ú    úúú ú .ú ú     ú ú ú       ' ._ .                                                                             
   ú úúúúú  ú      úúúúú úú   ú  ú    ú úú ú ú úú   ú ú          ú   úú  úú ú                                                                             
---- RECORD ENDS ----                     
  -- WARNING: EXTERNAL DATA-LINE STABILITY COMPROMISED                                                      
---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\03997821.398\06656556.646' (4149 BYTES) ----                                                                  
 ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ_.ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ__ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÒÜ&üR²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÉRÜÛÛÛ3êÝÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ___W_W___ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÛ_·_.ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÞÈäý..9Ü_.ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜW_g.."Ü°_.ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ_ÜíÜÜ"T""""ÜÜBmÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÛâÜ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÖÖÛÛÛÛ.ÝÜ _úÛÛÛÛÛÛÖüÜ~Û.ÛÛÛÜÈ_ÛÛÛÛÛÛÚ_.ÜÜÛÛÛÛ.úÛÛÛÛÛÛúÛÛÜg.ÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÛ&.ÈôÜ_Ü_ÜÜÖÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ"ÜÜÜ_Ü_ÜÜÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛg9gÜÜÜÜÜ÷øýÛÛÛÛÛ···p···ÛÛÛú.Þ                                                                        
 ÛÛÛKñÛÛü"T"T""ô¿.ÛÛÛÛÛÛ.âÜVWWW°qÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛgÖ~ÜÜÛÛÛÛÛü"ÈÛÛÛÛú"~""~""ÛÛÛÛÛCÛúÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛá.ú_~~.....ÛÛgÜÛÛÛÛÛÛââ..--.ÛÈkÈÛÛÛÛÛÖÖNÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÜ_ñÛúúÛÛúÛÛÛ_ÜpÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 Ë·ÜÜÜ5Û.úúúÛÛÛÛ_gÜÜÜÜÜüf.ú...Ûúú"Q Ü333±ÝÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ"ÜÜ0mmmmíWÜÜïÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÜÜÜ""ÜÈÛúÛÛÛÛÛÜX°ü"~~~"`_.ÛÛÛÛÛÛ_üÜ""""M^ü.ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛúÛÛÛÛ....ÛÛÛÝ.ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÛÛÛÈ`_···ÜdâÜÛÛ.ÛÛÛÛÛgÜÛÛÛÛÛÜ·~ÛÛÛú.úÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ-.ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ M±M±_üÛÛ×í°ÛÛÛÛÛáô0±±Mú_ÛÛÛÛÛúÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ.âÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÛÛÛÖ~ü..-ÛÛÛ_ÜÜÜÜÜ_.Ü°"...-.`ÜÜ_ñ.ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜâÖ"ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÖmÜÖÛÛÛ.úÛ_ÜÜü.ÛÛúÜ~ÞÛúú...ú..ÝÐýfÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜüÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛqMÜÜÜ_ÛÛ_ÜÜü-..ÛÛ..ÛÜÈ_.úÛÛÛ.ÛÛ"~ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ_·_·_Ü_ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜpÜg.ÖÜpÜÜ_ÜÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛj~..."_ÜÜÜü-..úÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ_·ÈÜÛ.ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ. ÜÜÜZÜÞ.ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜmNNmÐ_&ÜmÜÜmrÛÛÛ                                                                               
 Ûjâ....j3@âñ..úÛÛ_É_.._Ó%ÛQøâÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÖÜ_Wä_W__ñÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ___ññÞZ±RZnË·_ÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÖÝ_Òí%ü`"".Üq..úúK²qÜí".Û..ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜj"ÜÜÜÜ"ÜÜÈÛ.ÛÛÛÛÛÛjP~.."7N""ÛÛÛ.9%ÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ""ä......-...ÜÜÛ.jjPÛ..úÛ.ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛââÛÛÛÛÛÛÛúÛ"¿ÜÛÜÛ.ÛúÝÛÛú....úÛÛÛÛ..ÞÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ú.úÛúú.......ÛÛ9mÜ~.úÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛüâ.úÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛï_jÜÜÜÜjÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛú_ÞÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ....úÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ_ÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛââÛÛ..ÛÛÓg.ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛjF.ÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛúúÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ.ÛÛÜ½_.ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝjÛÛÛÛÛÛ..½»²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛpüÛúÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛgÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜjÛÛÛÛÛÛÛú..-Ü±·p·jËÜ&~ÛÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ.ÜÖÜgÜgÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛú.jÜpÜÜyÜÜÜÜgÜÛÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÐWÜÓ&ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÜÜÜ"ZÜ"ÈÜ&ÜW%ÛÛÛ                                                                               
 ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ.Äñ...ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛúÛÛÛ.úÛÛú.....ÛÛÛÛ                                                                               
---- RECORD ENDS ----                     
  -- CAUTION: UNEXPECTED DISCONNECTION EXPECTED ( #838 )                                                        
---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\07533945.935\09823219.940' (570 BYTES) ----                                                                 
MEMORANDUMS: Filed under CJohnson: 1564029-G                                            

&&*&)90 &^@^@% &@!%@$%@!&@^ ((#(kjkjsdsajdlkdjsk ^@%% and do not 2612%^54talk                                                                             
to me about casualty rates. The bean counters told me I couldn't fire a man                                                                           
just for bein in a wheelchair. Did it anyway! Ramps are expensive. Or when                                                                          
they said I couldn't practice beekeeping in the office. They should have told                                                                             
that to the honey that won first place in the state finals! &43$$$ $#@^^&@*&^                                                                             

Hell, they even said I couldn't cheat death. You know where I'd be if I                                                                       
followed the rules? Dead! Dead, and honey prize-less!                                                     
---- RECORD ENDS ----                     
  -- CAUTION: ANOMALOUS EMOTIONAL RESPONSE DETECTED ( #654 )                                                            
---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\08692436.580\05637080.262' (8340 BYTES) ----              
 ²²²²²²²²²²²²²±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±²²²²²²²²²²²²².ò.>.òòó.².ò²~²²²²±±²±²±±±±±±±±±±±±
 ²±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±°±±°±±°±°±°±±°±±°±±±±±Z±²²²ñ²Ä²Ä²²-²Ä²²²²±±±°±Z±±°±°±±Z±±°°±
 ±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±ZEZ²²²ÄÄÄððð--ÄÄÄ--ð²²Z±°±°±°±°²±±Z±±²±°
 Z±±±±±±±±""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""T""TTTT"T"T"T"ZT2±±±°±°±°LjZ±°±°E±°
 ±±±±±±±±Pñ°±%°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°±°°±°±°±°±°±°±°±±°±±°±LÝ²±°±°±°±°²±±±±9±±°
 ²±±±±±±±ä°~°2ú.....°.°°°°°°°°±°°±°±°°±°°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±j.²°±±°±°±°±E±±±°±°
 ²±±±±±±±ú°ÄÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜgð.°.°°°°°°°°°±°°±°°°±°°±°°±°±°±°±°±±Ä_²²°±°±°±±°±Z±°±°±
 ²±±±±±±Ló ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ °.°-° âÜÜ°E°°°±°°±°°±°°±°±°°±°±°±°°LL²±±°±°±°±±°±²Z°±°
 ²±±±±±±ä°.ÝÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²_°°_°°_ýÛú.Þ°±°°°Z°±°Z°Z°E°ZZ°Z°°°ZZäÝ.Z±±°±°±°±ZZ±±°±°
 ²±±±±±E°2 ýÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛËm"°°°°°_ÒÜÒE°°°±°±°°R°°°°°°__°°°°°°°°Þ²²²°±°±°±Z±±±°±°Z
 ²±±±±±Lj~ ·····Ü·····j²Z°°°°°,°°BZ°°°°°°°°±°°°°°°°±°°±°°±°°±ÄÛÄ²±±°±±Z±±±LZ°±°
 ²±±±±±°±L-°°°°°°°°°°°°²²-%-°Ä°_°°°°°°°±°±°°°±°°±°°°°°°Z°°°±°°%òò²±±°°±E±B±±°±°
 ±±±±±Pj±2ñ°°°°°°°°°±°°L²_°_°ñ°°_j_°°°°°°°°EÝÌ±ZZZZ""±""""""±"~.<ò²°±±°±°±±Z°±±
 ²±±±±äÞ±±-Ä°°°°°°°°°°°°Þ°°°ñ°ññZ²°°°°°°°°±°°È±±²²²²ñÞL.ñ-Ä-Î%...²²Z°±±±²±±±°°±
 ²±±±±.Z±±__°°°°°°°°°°°±$°°.°_°_%Þ±±Ää°°°°°±°²±±±²²²²jL²ñj_ñjL_Ä..ò²±°±E±±±Z±E±
 ²±±±Lj²±Z±2j°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ñÄñ-ÝúL°°%3Ä°°°°°°LZ±±Z±ZZZ°TZTTTZ±"ñ.Ä²²±°±±±±LZ±°$
 ²±±±äÎ±L±°äÒ±±±±±°°°°±°±°±°°°°LÄ °±2°2°°°°°°ÝÌ±±±²²²²±²ññññ-±..ñ.ñ²±±ZZZZ±±°±±
 ²±±E°Z±-±± ZZ±±±p±E°±°±°°±_°~j.Ý__±L_L°°°°°±°Þ±±±±±±²±L²²²²²Z_²ñññj°±±Z±°±Z±°±
 ²±±Lj²E²j2jZ±±Z±°±°±±±°±°±°°ñfñLjj±±_ä°°°°°°°²±°±±±±Z±±ZZZ²²3±²²²jZ±°°±°±°±°°±
 ²±±%Î±Lñ²~ÜZ±Z±±±±°±°±E°±±ä°°%j°°°°Z3_°°°°°°ZL°±±±±±±²°²²²²²±±±±±°±°±±°±°±°±E$
 ²±±.Z±.ñ²°Z±±±Zp°S±±±±°±°±~2Þ;Ý.jñÝñ°°°°°°°°°Ý×±Z²ZZZZ±²±²²²²±Z°°±°±°±°±°±°±°±
 ²±±.¹f-ÄÞÖZZZ±Z°5°±±°±°°°±.-âÄ%-ê²%°°°°°°°°°°°±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±±
 ²±±ò±%.Ò°±°±°±°±B±±±±±°±±L°j±±jj²j.°ò°Ä°°°°°°±°°°°°°°±°°±°°±°±°°±°±±°±°±°±°±°±
 ²±±òÝÛñ²gÒR·R·B_±°±°°°±°°±ZZZZ±°±â°ñ°Ä°°°°°°°°°°°°±°°°°±°°±°°°± ±°±°±±±°±°±°E$
```

----------


## Maxwell

Y'a un gars qui est parti sur place pour prendre des photos. 

A 7h10 il a posté en disant qu'il était en train de récupérer les photos de son appareil pour les poster, dans 10 minutes au max.


On a plus de nouvelles.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bon ben il est revenu, à priori rien de bien palpitant sur place.
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...7&postcount=93

----------


## titi3

Vive les équations de Maxwell, c'est du lourd ça  ::):  

C'était la seconde intello & inutile du jour  ::P:

----------


## Maxwell

:Cigare:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Mise à jour de la news avec une vidéo, un mec a réussi à avoir le BBS sans parasites et des dessins ASCII sont désormais beaucoup plus clairs.
 

Edit 2 : Une personne vient d'obtenir un truc complètement différent en se connectant au BBS :

Edit : HOLY COW, c'est GABE NEWELL!




D'autres personnes ont eu quelque chose ressemblant vaguement à un éléphant et pouvant selon certains rappeler la forme d'un des deux batiments de Kirkland.

----------


## Anonyme957

C'est normal si je comprend absolument rien à ce qu'il se passe ? Vous avez fait une IRL et vous êtes rentrés le nez rempli de poudre blanche avec 10g dans le sang ?  ::O:

----------


## Maxwell

Ca doit être fun de bosser chez Valve.

----------


## GruntGrunt

Mais euh c'est sérieux ça ou c'est un délire nocturne de Kahn Lusth ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Parfaitement sérieux.

----------


## Félire

> Ca doit être fun de bosser chez Valve.


Surtout que l'on va voir que l'annonce final est en fait un truc totalement bidon !

----------


## Le Glaude

::O: 

Plus efficace qu'un bon café pour se réveiller, les news de Kahn Lusth  :^_^: .

_Et puis c'est une conspiration de Valve pour contrôler le monde des fanboys_ .

----------


## GruntGrunt

Ok. Il faut tous les interner chez Valve (et vous aussi, tant qu'à faire  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Darkath

C'est forcément ....

HALF LIFE EPISODE 3 !!!

----------


## Skiant

Mer il son fou §§§


*f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5*

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Certains ASCII ont été retapés pour être plus compréhensibles :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fortyseven/4400092571/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fortyseven/4400092635/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fortyseven/4400915286/

----------


## Maxwell

The internet is going crazy.


Y'a des gars qui écoutent des parasites et disent y attendre Kleiner, Barney ou encore Alyx.



Et bien en exclu pour vous, le transcript exact: krxshkrtkscrak fffff kxkxkrashhhh

Canard PC, premier sur l'info.

----------


## Dark Fread

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce délire  :tired: 
Je pencherais aussi pour une introduction à Episode 3.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Mise à jour de la news avec une histoire de sons évoquant l'épisode 3.

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Whaou, ca fait mal de se tapper toute la news un mardi matin, mais quel truc de malade !!

Merci pour ce grand délire  ::):

----------


## Akodo

Merci Kahn d'être resté sur le qui vive  ::):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

De rien, j'ai juste les yeux qui vont tomber par terre.
MAJ de la news avec deux nouvelles vidéos du BBS.

----------


## Johnny Boy

C'est un truc de fous cette histoire, ils sont complètement ravagés chez Valve  ::o:

----------


## Akodo

> De rien, j'ai juste les yeux qui vont tomber par terre.
> MAJ de la news avec deux nouvelles vidéos du BBS.


C'est ça le journalisme totam, tout le temps sur la brèche et à la fin t'as même plus tes yeux pour pleurer  :Cigare:

----------


## ne0she1k

J'aime beaucoup comment est amenée toute cette énigme. Ils savent y faire pour tenir en haleine. Merci Valve.

Et un grand merci aussi à Kahn Lusth pour nous faire suivre tout ça, même au détriment de sa santé occulaire !

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est cool, avec cette mise à jour mon Portal refuse de se lancer  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un nouvel ASCII du BBS est mis au propre : http://www.flickr.com/photos/fortyse...99269/sizes/l/

Il évoque fortement l'épave du Borealis vue dans un concept art de l'épisode 3.

----------


## Sig le Troll

Les gens sont fous. xD

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Merci pour tout ! En tout cas, ça fait plaisirs de voir un truc de passionné comme ça, avec pas mal de studios qui commençaient à me décevoir...

Là je suis super excité (pour celui qui veut) !  ::wub::

----------


## Lord Zero

C'est vraiment un truc de dingue, ils ont pété une durit chez valve (ahah)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quelques ASCII vus dans une vidéo auparavant.

----------


## Johnny Boy

En tout cas c'est la classe journalistique internationale d'avoir toutes les infos minutes par minutes! Merci pour le boulot en tout cas!  :^_^:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

L'oeil de GladOS et une partie du compagnon Cube !

Ou alors ça annonce la réactivation de GladOS en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

La vidéo où la voix d'Alyx est immédiatement couverte par de la musique, un mec vient de nettoyer le fichier son histoire de pouvoir écouter ces quelques notes d'outre-tombe.

----------


## ToasT

The fuck ! c'est génial ce truc.
Ils sont putain de forts ces mecs, sans déconner.

----------


## moutaine

Vous êtes en train de ruiner ma journée de boulot les mecs :tired: 

Quand est-ce que je bosse moi?

----------


## Edell

J'ai peine à croire que cette même boite a fait la comm de L4D² ...  ::|: 



J'aime HL et Portal pour ce genre de délire  ::):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Scrollez en bas du texte, on y trouve des détails sur les "patients" d'Aperture Science.


```
���������������������������������������������������������������������������.+MCR: B212....+MRR: 1200....+ER: NONE....+DR: NONE....CONNECT 1
®«®*1������
í����¬
¾�í�Î�ì

í
Î�����í

�¾�
*êÞê�
�Í���í��¼

t
Ú
Î��¬�Ì��î~��*��
�����*
�����®«®�*1���—
î�
��í���ì��¬�ê��ì¾
���������������#����������3�����������������������������������������	�����ñ.°.ñ..Ä°.ñ""°B±±±ññ--Ä...E±E.-ñ_Ë·°j_ _ò
[0m                .%_ñ_êj°°°°°°°Ä°°ñ°°°°±°°--ññ__°Ä°°°°±°±±±p°_.--ò.°.--3[0;7mÜÜ[0m"Z°.{·
[0m                ú "3Ä3°E9E°±°°°ñ°Ä°°°°°±±h°ñj±±±±±°°°°Z±°±±B9ð-ñ . .ÄÄ3B²²²²[0;7mÊ[0m È
[0m                      úú  °°°°°°-°Ä°3±°°±±±±±°±°±±±±±±B¼T°·pj±°°h2..ò.òÄ°9²[0;7mZð[0mÝ 
[0m                         .S°°°±±°°ññ°°²±°±°±±±±±B¼"°·»±±±±±±±±±°°%.-.j_...Ä°[0;7mÜ_[0mg
[0m                        úú j±°±°±±±h±±±±±±±±Bý"jË±±±±±±[0;7mZ[0m±²±²±±[0;7mB[0m±°%.-ñ[0;7mZ[0m²[0;7mZ[0mÜ·ññò"Z
[0m                         ,_.±±±±±±±±±°±°±R"_Ü±±RBZZZ±±°°±°°%j°°°2 .-_°°±±[0;7mp[0m°°_ñ.
[0m                        ú"z  ±±±±±±±±±BZ_°Z°°ænEZZZZ7ððÄÄ---. ~~ ..ò_Z°"[0;7mÜÜÜÜÜ[0mä_
[0m                       úú   úÈ±üZZZ""?_j°ð~ð--.°_·ÒÜpÜ[0;7mZZZZ[0mp±°B°Z%..°[0;7mZ[0mÛÛÛÛ[0;7mj[0mZ°°[0;7mZ~
[0m                              ð°--.ñ-½"_··Üp±±²±²²²±²²±[0;7mZ[0m±²²²[0;7m"Z[0mÜ2...j[0;7m2jLÖ[0mZ°°[0;7mZ[0m²[0;7m~.
[0m                            _   ú.._Äj²²²±±±±±±±±±²²[0;7mZ[0m²²²²²²²²[0;7mä[0mÛL.Äò×²Z°°j[0;7mZ[0m²W[0;7mÜ[0m±·
[0m                         .p°~- _ññ-òÄBBZZ±[0;7mZZZZZ[0m±²²±²±²±²²²²²²²² --°Z°°[0;7mE[0m²[0;7mÜ[0mTÜ[0;7mT9ð[0m²
[0m                        _EjZ._°j±ñÄ°.°[0;7mZZ[0mgÐ°²²[0;7mZ[0m²²²²²²²²²[0;7mZ[0m±²[0;7mZ[0m²±²[0;7mÞ[0m...°°[0;7mZ[0mRü_Ü[0;7m_Eý...
[0m       ú.ú.             °ò--ñZS3±EBSò.±²²E°Î²±²²±²²±²²²²²²±²²²âú-.×NL·²²²²²²²²[0;7mñ
[0m        ....          _,°ð--ò°,  j±Ü[0;7mZ[0mÜÜ±[0;7mZZ[0m±²²²²±²²²²±[0;7mE[0m±²²²²²±Z .Ä°°2[0;7mZ[0m²²²[0;7m_[0m²[0;7m~[0m²[0;7mð[0m²²
[0m        úú..          ú°2,°-òò°_°[0;7mZ[0m²±²²²±²²²±²±²²²±±±²²²²±²±Z°Kñ..jÖ²±²²²²²²²²[0;7mñ[0m²
[0m          úú           °.°.-°Ò[0;7mZZZ[0m²±²²±²²[0;7mE[0m±²²²Z±²±±²²²²±²²Z±[0;7mZ[0m²LÄ--j[0;7mÜ[0m²²²±²²²²²²²²
[0m           úú          ò°ò°.ÄZ"TÈ²±²²²²±²²B±±R°3±±±±±±Z±°±±±±L--.°Ë²±²²²±²²±²Nü
[0m                       Ô~Ä/°.°%2j±°°[0;7mZ[0m±Ü[0;7mZ[0m±[0;7mZZ[0m²²²²°°²±²±±[0;7mZ[0m²²²²²[0;7mÜ[0m~..j²±ü×²±²²±Z[0;7mÜ[0m°pZ
[0m          úúú        .  .°òÄ_<ñ_°±Z²±±±±²±±²±²±±±-ZZ±±±±±±5~..ò.3?-°ñÎ±Z-°_[0;7mZÞ[0m°°
[0m          ..      ú..  ú °-%ó..93[0;7mê[0m~[0;7m$[0m²²²²±±[0;7mB[0m±[0;7mZ[0m±[0;7mZ[0m±±[0;7mZ[0mñ°9²²²²~_Ò[0;7mZ[0m ú-òñjZñ-°-_-¼äÄ°Ä
[0m            ú .   ÞL°_ ú.ú°_.-Ä-Î²Ã·Ì[0;7mÎZ[0m±²²²²²±²[0;7mZ[0m²±²p°°±Fj±²²±..-.°°-°- ñò°-°.°.
[0m                   ·ê2 úÔ_ ^ñ..òÈÝK°[0;7mÎ[0m·Z±[0;7mZ[0m±±±Z±±±±[0;7mZ[0mí±°°Ä°±±²±² .ÄÄ%.%-_°.ñ.°.ÄÄ°
[0m           .  ú   ú°° ú_..%  -ñ ú´9Z±±[0;7mZ[0mÜ°°BB±±ð3ü.3MMNZW[0;7mj[0m½Z[0;7mÜ[0m~..ò.-> Äñ.°.ñ.°-°.
[0m            ..ú  ,.°  .°[0;7mE[0m úù.ú./.".Z±±È±²±±°B~....--ñ.-."9g°.°..°ñ.Ä°-°-°.°.ÄÄ°
[0m            ú.. ú.. ú.._[0;7mÖ[0m _ú'..~....ñ_2%~._2 ....--..---°-°·Ä/Ü ä_°ñ.-òÄð.ñò°..
[0m            .  _ ú ú.ñ."ùñ.-.ú. ú..-~ü'Ä.ð^ ...--.-.---...ú.q3[0;7m_[0m_.' ~~.>ú.~~~ ~~
[0m               × úú. ú.ññ.°.Ä.úú.........ú-..-ñ..ò.ñ..ò...ñ-°_`±ñ.ò.<-ÄñÄÄÄÄ°ÄÄ
[0m                 .....ú<°°ñj.._  úú..._____.ñ  ....._...ñ......._...._..ñ_ñ...Ä
[0m               ú...-.ñ_.È±±'ñ.°°_ úú`° ~°ò±2 ...........úú-..ñ..ñ.-ñ.--ò....ÄÄÄ
[0m                ú,..3B°S_ ~2 B$°°%    <> ðÐý-.----.....----Ä_....<ú-ÄÄÄñ.ññññ.ñ
[0m                úè.-ó`Ä±fÄ¿ Ôq[0;7mR[0m±$_°.ú.  ___··°ñ.ñÄ----ñ.-.-ñ.ññòò-ñÄ/____"[0;7mÜÜ[0m½ðÄ
[0m                     .  ÈÒ2·_ ÈÒ²±±±. ú.ú°°ZZ~<...òÄÄè.Äñ.-.¿.° ú ___j·Ü_°~°zñj
[0m                         òj±E±_.ÈZZü-ñ...  ....ÄÄ-ñ_ñ/3@-°-'Þ²& ..[0;7mZZ[0m²²²²²[0;7mZ[0m·ñ%.Þ
[0m                     úú .jB°±2°9° '-°°ð_  . Ä°.ú.  "~ú      C   ú.²±²²²²²²²²ÜÜ±
[0m                         .j°ZL°-°ú_ 'ð°-°  -.È . úÙ..          .ñj²²²²±²BN[0;7mÜ[0m¼¼üü
[0m                    ú   __3ZZE/ÄúÄÄ%_ `ðÄ°_ú^                     ~~ ____j_jjjp
[0m                         °°Ä%--Äñ___ __                       ñ-Ä°°°°°°°°°°°°±°
[0m                       -úú_-ú.  ` _'~ððð-                   _[0;7m$[0mê°..ð"9ð°°°°±°2~°
[0m                        .-~-,.. . '~ð=Í/                   j±²êjæ...._°°°°°2~9°
[0m                        ........~ð ñÄñ,                   .[0;7mZ[0m±±²"ú.-ññ°Ä°°°~...~
[0m                   .ú .......úú.   _ ~ ú                  W²±Rý ..jý" .ú,ð...-.
[0m                    úúú....ú úúú  ú ú ú                 jg."ü°...--...ñ/...-...
[0m                   ú.ÄÄ-úú ú       ú  ú                  '`ñ.  ú..-.;.ý..-...-.
[0m                   ú....          ú ú  ú ú                .  ù  úúúú...-....--.
[0m                     .....úúú ú ú   ú ú                          úúúú..-..-... 
[0m                   úúú.....  ú ú ú                          ..       ú.ú...ú.  
[0m                   .......  ú                               .    .             
[0m                    .ú..úú                                   ú                 
[0m                      úúú                                          ú           
[0m                                      ú                  ú       ú          ú  
[0m                                                        ú               ú-._j_.
[0m                          ú ú    ú                                        ²[0;7mÉ[0mÉ[0;7mÄZ
[0m                              ú                                          úø²²²²
[0m                                                        ú                  Ì²±²
[0m---- RECORD ENDS ----
  -- WARNING: OUT OF MEMORY ABOVE 640KB ( -995 )
---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\08640460.837\01854277.742' (7934 BYTES) ---- 
[0m               .ú Z°°°L    "9±°±°±°±°±°±±°±E±±±±°±3BB¼ü""°±°±BE°°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°
[0m   úúú...   úú;..-Ô±°°äú  ... T9BBBS¼ü"""9¼ü""~ ..úú  ú."~___j±Z±°±°±°EZZZZ°°°°
[0m  úúúúúú úúú.úú--< °°±°-...úúú °ññ_ú..ñ__ ...ú  _··pp±±±Z±Z±ZZ°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
[0m  ÄÄ°. úú.úú.ú.;..-3°°°L.ú.. úú..."%ñ°°`°°±ppBB±ZZZZ°°_°ñ°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
[0m .<ñ.Ä..ú  ...../.òÄ±°±°..  ....ñò..°°±±±±°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ð°°°°°°°°°°ñ°°°°°°°°°°°
[0m ú.;ñÄñ úú.ú...úòú..3°°±f ú.... -ñ.Ä°±±ï±Z°°°°°°°°°°ñ°°°%°°ñ°-°°ñ°°°°ñ°ñ°°ò°°°°
[0m  ú.-Äñ..úú....ú -.ò ±°°äúú.ú ú.ò.òúÄ3±±±±°°°°ñ°°°%°°%ò°_°°°°°°°°°ñ°°°°°°°°°°ò°
[0m °°°°°>Ä_úú...ñ.<ñú.-3±°± .  ..ú<ñ._°j±[0;7mLj[0m°°°ñ°°ñ°°°°°°°°°°°ñ°°Ä°°ñ°°Ä°°Ä°°°ñ°°°
[0m ððððð:Ä--=..._ñ ° .ò ±°°L.ú.ú._ ñ.'.°±±[0;7mj[0m°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ò°°°°ñ°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
[0m _Íñ..-ÄÄ-ñ.ñÄ~ ;Ôóú.-7±°B.Ä--~ .ú° ú-±±²±°°°°°°°°°°ð°°ó°°ñ°°°ñ°ñ°°Ä°°°°°ñ°°ñ°°
[0m Ô°°%.ñ-ññ_ññÄ%_..<_-òÈ°±°L ú ú .  -.°¹[0;7mE[0m²±°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ñ°°°°°°°°°ñ°°°°°°ñ°
[0m úúú úñ~~  ú_Ä-úñ_ý_< .9°±äúú....ú...°Æ±²±°°°°°°°°°°°°°_°°ñ°°°°ñ°ñ°°°°°°ñ°ñ°°°°
[0m  ú.ú  ú ....__._ñ_°.-òÈ°°± .úúú. .úùjLÞ[0;7mä[0m±±°Z°°°°°°°ñ°ñ°°°°ñ°ñ°°°°°ñ°°ò°°°°ñ°ò°
[0m .._.ÄÄ__ñÄ%"°_°%ð~ Ä-.-±°±L ú....__±±E°[0;7mä[0mZ°°°°°°°°ò°°°°ò°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°%°°°°°
[0m ._ñ.ð-` .ÄÄ3ð~~   ..ó.;È°°±  ....°,±±±°[0;7mäÎ[0mñ°ññ°ñ°Ä°°Ä°ò°%°ò°ò°ñ°ññ°Ä°°ñ°°°°°°°°
[0m ~  .___jñ°ñpp±p°ú,Äú.Ä--±°±f ú.-. °º±±_²Ýñññ°-°Ä°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
[0m .ú..È°°°°°°°±±±±·°Ä;_ñò;È±°ä..-.. °j±±°[0;7mäÈ[0m±±°±°±°±°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
[0m  ....Ô°°°°°°°±±±±gñ,°ð --$±±j±L.. ò°±±L[0;7m¹j[0m±±±±°±°°Z±°±°°°°°°°°°°°°°°±°°±°°±°°±°
[0m  ....ñ3°°°°°°°±[0;7mE[0m±[0;7mZ[0mñ°`.;.òÔRj±±±úúú°-²±±Z[0;7m [0m²±±°±±°±°°°°±°°±°°°°°°±°°°°°Z°°°°°±°°
[0m  ......9°°°°ñ°±±±±g°_.ñ.-j±±±±± .  °¶±±Ý[0;7m-[0m±±±±±°±°±±±°°°°°°°E°±°°°±°Z°±°°±°±~  
[0m .......-9°°°°°°±²²[0;7mE[0mp>--_±Z±°±°±g.. °Þ±±[0;7mÞý[0m²±Züüü""~~ .j°°±°°±°°°±°°±°°°±°±°f   
[0m ú.....<.-9°°°°°°±±²^Ä°°_,.<ú S°°°~ú._±°°°±°±°±±±±±Ý.úÄ2±[0;7mE[0mXÞ[0;7mú[0m²[0;7mÞ[0m ...........ú.úúúú úú...úèNMá.....
[0m q`q °°äý ú..$°_úú.7°±°±°°±°±±E±±±.Ö[0;7mÞ[0m°Ì[0;7mZ[0m Þ²²kò..........úúúú . .úú...Þg[0;7mZ[0mK° ...ú
[0m  q.k ~  ...."°°_.ò.±°°°±°±°±E±±±[0;7mE[0m%[0;7mj[0m±ôÞâ.[0;7mÝ [0m²[0;7mZ[0m .ò........ú úú.úú .ú.. [0;7mW[0mZ²~  ...j
[0m ñ-9°\>.ú...<."°°.-> ±°±°°Z±E±±±±±²±[0;7mä[0m°3 ó[0;7mZ [0m²[0;7mZ[0m .......ò....--....ú-.-{[0;7mÜ[0m"ü-....j±
[0m ú°ú9ñ9./....ú."°° ..Ô±°°±°Z±±±±±±²±²C° j[0;7mò [0m²[0;7mZ[0mú...........ñ ..........ú......j±±
[0m _Ä°_Èg3_%-_ñ-ú,.;>ú-.T±°±Z±°±±±±[0;7m$[0m±²±[0;7mÞ[0m.ÄÞ²[0;7m-[0m²²ú-<.....-... ...---ú......ñ..ñ_±±±
[0m ±gúÄ_`LÈ¿;ð .-.ñ .>>..$°±°±°±±±±±²[0;7mZ[0m²[0;7mZ[0mú;×²[0;7m ñ[0m²_·_·····.....-.-pnèò.ò.<<....ú²±±±
[0m ±±±_°,~¸"qù.~.ó._-.;.òÈ±°°±±±±±±²±±²â _[0;7m.2µ[0m²²²±²±±±°E.....-.Ä9Z~....;...--[0;7m5[0m±±±±
[0m ±±±±g.9°\ñkðÄñ ò'ú,ð...Ô±°E±°±±±±²²²._Þ²[0;7móµ[0m²²±±BBBBB$___ñ_ñjñèj····jjjæ_-[0;7m$[0m±[0;7mZ[0m±²±
[0m ±±±±±g°Èg9_k>ú.Ä-úúñ----9±°±±±±±²±±[0;7mÞ[0m.,[0;7mÝç[0m²[0;7m¶Ç[0m. .ÄvÄvÍZZZZ$$E±°±°°°E°°°°L±[0;7m$[0m±²²²±²
[0m °±Z±±±²_"qÈ_ð ..j-°°.ñ_.-±±°±±±±±²²[0;7mZ[0mñ'[0;7m~[0m²²ÝÝ ú.úú.°°°°°°°°°°°°°±°°°ZZ"Z±±²²²²±±
[0m °°±°±°±±g.k`%'_._<;ñ° .° È°±±±±±²±²²âj[0;7mú.[0m²ê[0;7mj[0m°°°°°°°°°°°°°±°°±°°°±°°°°j°±²²²²²²±
[0m °±°°°°°±°kñü_%`Ä.-jr-3.\ú;Ó±Z±±±[0;7mZZE[0m²[0;7mÞÝ .º[0mâ¹°°ñ°°ñ°ñ°°°°°°°±°°±°°±°±°±°°[0;7mE[0m²²²²²±
[0m °°°±°±°°±°±_½ ~_/.-ÐÂý{-ñ.,±±±±±±[0;7mE[0m²²[0;7m â .×¶â[0m°°°°°°°°°°°°±°°°±°±±°±E±°°°°±²²²±²±
[0m E±°EEE±°±°EZqú.ç./ú_ÎÂ°_°_-Ä±±±±²ê[0;7mÝ.   ú×[0m"Ó2°°°°°°°°°°°°°±°±±[0;7m""~"×[0m°±°±°°°±²±±±
[0m .._/.  ù  _.ú.ó /úñ~>±dC~¹_òÈ±±±[0;7mE[0m5°[0;7m;   .[0mÝ[0;7mZB[0m±O°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°[0;7m····[0mB±E±°°°±°±±±Z
[0m  _'  ú/ú .~~.ñ Ä._~,~úã;2/3_ñº±±[0;7mZ[0m °[0;7mCú   Þ[0m¶[0;7mâ[0m°±°°°°°°°°°°°°Z°±°°°°°±°°°°±°°°°°ZE
[0m Ä..._'ú ù..ú°.-Äòó_ýñ..j/.ä .,²±â.7°[0;7m     VL[0m±°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°±°°°°°°°°°°
[0m úúú,~ ú-..-jÄ-ñ_ð_%.ññ° 2j .°úÄ²..Ä°[0;7m    _Þ[0m²°±°±°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
[0m  úñ  ú--.._.°-.<Ä'·9ñ-2ô.2.._~'Àò-j[0;7mÝ    L[0m°²±±°±°±°°°3ðð3ð3ð3ð3ð3333ð3ð3ðððð°-°
[0m ú-..--.-.Ä~-úÄ--.L/5°òjâj~. ~~.-.òò[0;7mâ   Ý[0müÌ²±E±°±°±°± .. ú ú ú ..ú .... úú  `°°
[0m -.ú.-ú úú-<Ä_-..^-Ää~.^ñ ..ñú-ÄÄ.Ä%[0;7m    [0m½ÞÌ[0;7m [0m±±°±±±°±°ý ... . . ú .ú  ú .úúúúú'°
[0m ... .úúúúú-Ä_/-<-.-__Òú_..-   ú..jÞ[0;7mú .Þ[0mÞ[0;7má[0m±[0;7mj[0m±±±E±±E±°L... .úú...ú.ú.ú..úú.úú..ð
[0m  ....úúú.. ú ú....-..3Kó...  /.Ä- [0;7mÝ   ÇÝ Zj[0m±±±±±±±±±E....úúúú úú..ú..ú..ú...ú 
[0m . ...-..ú úú  ..-...D_Ä...__ö... ý[0;7m    [0mâ[0;7mâ Lj[0m²±±±BBVVVRñ............       ú úúú
[0m ú ú.ú ú'._ ú9g.,.--j°±L_-.  .úú Ä3[0;7mú   [0m±[0;7mgj[0m²[0;7mjZ[0m±±[0;7mV[0m..Ä.ñÄ ...úúú úÄ°°°°°°°°°°°°°°%
[0m . .ú...-.......%ú.j°°°°±z..úú  .ôÞ[0;7m-  j[0m.Z[0;7mj2ò[0m±±±±ò.....-..;ú.úúú."""~°°Ä°Ä°Ä°.°ò
[0m ú.° ..-Ä.>ú.._-.. °°°±°°±9gúú.úúÙ[0;7mâ-  Þ[0m°Þ[0;7mÌîj[0m²±²±;-ÄÄñ.-ñ.ò..... ú   °ñ°°°ñ°ñ°ñ°
[0m -..ú...Ä....>ú..új°°°°°E°±Z±,_ Ä%[0;7mò-   [0mpÞ[0;7m¶-ò[0m²[0;7mE[0m²²..-...ò.. .... ú  ú `°-°.°Ä°-°.
[0m ....._<..-..,..._°°°°°±°±°°P-.-jÞ²[0;7mú    ÝØ23[0mÝ"[0;7mÜÜ[0m .....ò........úúúúú °°-°°Ä°ñ°Ä
[0m ~ú-.ñ..-~.._-...°°°°°°°°°±±[0;7mM[0m_ú. Ç²[0;7m    .·P-ò[0mÝ   ..---.Ä..---..-úúúúú `°ñññ°-°-°
[0m   .-ú...ú---...j°°°°°°Z°±°°[0;7mÜÜ[0mL ú[0;7mZ2     [0mâ`È"~..Ä.ÄÄÄÄÄÄ%ÄÄÄÄÄ.-... .. °ñ°ñ°ñ°ñ°
[0m ÜÜÜ____ .ñ.....°°°°°°E°°°±ý   .j²²[0;7m     [0m%..Ä-ò.° .ò.--.%.-ñ.ñ.;.úúú          ~:
[0m [0;7mÜ_[0m²â°ñò>ú-....°°°°°°°°Z±°±  ...Þ±[0;7m-.    [0m...-.`. .-.-ñ..ó.-.Ä...-.úúúú          
[0m - ÄÄ-  ~.-...j°°°°°°°°°°°2ú.ú-.¶²²[0;7m   jÜ[0mñ..----° .ò..ÄÄòò-ñ-ñ..,.. úúúú.   ú úú
[0m  ÄÄ/.ú,.>...ú°°°°°°°°°°°±ý ..._±[0;7mE[0m²[0;7m   Þ[0mÞÝ-<.ÄÄ-Ä-ÄÄÄñ-ñòò__....òúúúúúú   úúúúú 
[0m      ú......°°ñ°°°°°°°°°E  ..-j±[0;7mEäú  [0mÝ[0;7mÝ[0mÝ .....Ä-..-...Äú...ò....úúúúúú...ú..  
[0m  . .  .....j°ñ°ñ°ñ°°°°°°ý...-.º±±²[0;7m   ÇÝ[0mâ...-.-Ä-.......-........úúúúúúú  ú  ú 
[0m    .  -... °ñ°°°ñ°°°°°°±~'ú.. ±±±²[0;7m  .[0mý[0;7mâ[0m%.......-.............úúú úúúúúúú.úúúú 
[0m  úúú--....j°°òñ°°°°°°°°f  ú;ú ±°±²[0;7m-. [0m:[0;7m~[0m ú......-........... úú úúúú  úú  úúúú 
[0m '  ú,...._°ò°°°Ä°Ä°°°°°ý...-.j±±±±²[0;7m_Ü[0mp°pËÜp····_ñ___úúúúúú ú úúú. ú úúúúú. úú 
[0m    .-....°°°ò°Ä°°°°°°°°  ..ú.°±°±±[0;7mÜ[0m,Ä°ñ°ñ.°"°"ZZZZZ[0;7mÜ[0m9ZBBBp_ñ ú. úúúúúúúúú ú.  
[0m    -....j°°ñ°°°°°ñ°°°°ýú__°ñ°°ñ°°°°°ñññññ_ññññòò;°-Ä°Ä°-°ñ°"°-__  ú     úú  ú 
[0m   ,.-...°°ò°ò°ñ°ñ°Ä°~ñ°°°°°°°°ñ°ñ°ñ°°°°°°°°ñ°°°°Ä°°ñ°ññññ_ññññòòðÄÄ_. ú ú úú  
[0m  ... .ú°°ñ°°ððòñññ°ñ°°ñ°°°ñ°ñ°°ñ°°ð°Ä°ñ°Ä°°°Ä°ñ°°°2°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ñ°___  ú 
[0m  ..úú.j2~°_Ä°°°°°°°°ñ°°°ò°°°°Ä°°°~°°°°°°°ñ°ñ°°°ñ°ò°_  ~~~""~ððððð°°°°°°°°°°x__
[0m ú...ú   ~~""ðððð%°ñ°°°ñ°°ò°-°°°~°°°ñ°ò°ò°°ñ°°ò°ñ°°°°                  ~""""33ð
[0m   úúú                ~~~"ðððð2ñ°°°°°ñ°°°Ä°°ñ°°°°ò°°°°                         
[0m      ú                     ú      '~""~ðððð°°°ñ°°°-°°äú                 !u¶Šx~iK4å*QaóRñ{bAÐÈ¹
Y«‰
1“xxXr†P%‰©q÷â/ëqžQ‰îf‡
NO CARRIER

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK
0A 2B 4D 43 52 3A 20 42 32 31 32 0D 0A 0D 0A 2B 4D 52 52 3A 20 

APERTURE LABORATORIES GLaDOS 3.11 ttyS0 1200 1200


This computer system is for authorized use only. The use of this facility

may be monitored for computer security purposes. Any unauthorized access to

this system is prohibited and is subject to criminal and civil penalties

under Federal Laws including but not limited to Public Laws 83-703 and

99-474.


SYSTEM DUMP DATA BACK-PRESSURE HIGH: USE BACKUP ACCOUNT TO RELIEVE

**EMSI_REQA77E
              
GLaDOS login: bakcup
Password: 

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

NO CARRIER

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

0A 2B 4D 43 52 3A 20 42 32 31 32 0D 0A 0D 0A 2B 4D 52 52 3A 20 

APERTURE LABORATORIES GLaDOS 3.11 ttyS0 1200 1200


This computer system is for authorized use only. The use of this facility

may be monitored for computer security purposes. Any unauthorized access to

this system is prohibited and is subject to criminal and civil penalties

under Federal Laws including but not limited to Public Laws 83-703 and

99-474.


SYSTEM DUMP DATA BACK-PRESSURE HIGH: USE BACKUP ACCOUNT TO RELIEVE

**EMSI_REQA77E
              
GLaDOS login: backup
Password: backup
---- APERTURE LABORATORIES GLaDOS v3.11 ----
  -- COPYRIGHT (c) 1973-1997 APERTURE - ALL RIGHTS RESERVED
---- RECONNECTING TO BACKUP STREAM ----
---- CONNECTION ESTABLISHED ----
°Z°°°Z°úú°°°°±°±±±°±°±°°ñ°°°°°±°E°.-ò---.ú .....ñ.òÄñ.ò..ñ±±Z°°[0;7mZ[0m±²±²±±±±[0;7mZ[0mp±
[0m °±°°±°±°_ñññ°°°°°±°°Z±°±°°°°°°ZZ°°±ä_°_-...ú.ú.-ñ-ò.ÄÄÄÄ°.-.j±E"33[0;7mÜ[0m±±±±²±²±±²±
[0m °°°°°°°°°°_°°°°°°°°°°°±°°°°°2~_ñ_±°°°°~ ..úú ú.úú--Äò--..-ñ°±E~.ú. j±±±±±±±±±±
[0m °°°°°°°°°°°ñ°°°°°°±°±°°°2°°°_°°°°°~.°°- . úú úúú.....--.ñj°±ý ..ú_±±±±±Z±°°°±±
[0m °°°°°°°°°ñ°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ñ°°-°  úúú.. úú úúú...ññ°°°Z~ ...j±±±±±E±°±°±°±
[0m °°°°°°°ñ°ñ°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° úúú...úúúú  ú.ú ~°°°°.úú_±±±±±°±°±°±°±°Z
[0m ññ°ñ°ññò°<°-°ò°°°°°°°°°°°°°Z°°°°°°°°°° úú.... ú  .  úú°°°°°°Lj±±°±°±±°±°±°Z±±°
[0m °ñ°ò°Ä°°ññ°ñ°ò°ò°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°.ú°ò°° .°_ú...ú   úú._°°°°±°±±°±°±±°±°Z°°°Z°°°
[0m °-°ò°°ò°ò°Ä°°ñ°ñññññòò°°°°°°°°°°°°ññ°; .°°........_.ñ°°°°°°±°°°±°°±°±°±°E°±°±°
[0m ò°-°.°-°ò°°-°Ä°°ò°°Ä°°Ä°ñ°ñ°°°ò°°°°ñ°ð.Ä~~ðñ . ú °°°°°°±°±°°°±°°±°°°°±°°±°°°±°
[0m Ä°Ä°ò°òò°.°ò°Ä°-°-°°Ä°°Ä°ò°Ä°Ä°ññ°Ä°°f ú.ú       °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°±°°°°°°°°±°
[0m °.°.°.°.°-°.°ò°Ä°°.°°-°°ò°°°ñ°°°ò°°°~  úð.     ú "°°°°°°°°°°°°Z°°Z°°°°°°°°±°°°
[0m -°.°.°.°.°-°.°.°.°-°.°.°-°.°-°.°-°.-...ú.ò.... ú.ú °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°±°
[0m Äñ-ñòÄð-~~ °.°-°-°.°ò°-°-°-°ò°-°Ä°°2.ò . ñÄðú-Äñ... ~°°°°°°°°°°°°°°~""°3°°°°°°
[0m _:°.°. `.òò-°.°.°.°.ñÄ°.°.°.°.°-°-ñÄñ .úúúú  ú <ñ-..ú ~°Ä°°°°°°°°°°°ó_~ °°°°2_
[0m '.-Äñ- .  °.òÄñ-ñÄ°.°-°.°.°.°.°-°Ä°°òñ..úúú   .ñ---..._°°ò°.°-°ñ°°Ä° .. :°°°_~
[0m .Äð-.Ä°.°.Ä°.°.°.°.°.ñ-°.°.°.°.°.°.òñ°-ñ_.  .úú ....ññ°-°-°°ò°Ä°ò°°°°°°°°_ððð_
[0m '   ð--~-°.-ñ.°.ÄÄñ.°.°.ò-Ä°.Ä°.°.°.ñ.°-°-°__..._.ñ_°.°ò°-°.°ò°Ä°.°.°Ä~ððð   `
[0m    Ä...Ä- ÄðÄÄÄ~~~~~ ~ ~~~~ ~~ ~ ~~~~~  ~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ÄðððÄð~ÄÄ~  %   
[0m---- RECORD ENDS ----
  -- ERROR: ERROR NOT UNDETECTED
---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\00948720.247\01544256.369' (3731 BYTES) ---- 
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mËn[0m²[0;7m92[0mÛÛÛ[0;7mÈ[0m2           È[0;7m_[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m"[0mÜ²°±[0;7mk[0mÛÛÛÝ            `[0;7mp[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú[0mä°ím±±±[0;7mÜ..Þ[0m  Ü_       Üñ°[0;7mp[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÞÛ[0;7m~~~~[0mÛj[0;7m-[0mÛÝ  Û[0;7mÈ[0mL __ qñÈÛÜ [0;7mg[0mÛÛÛÛ[0;7m_ÜÜÜÜÜÜ·_[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÞ[0;7mú[0mÛÛÛÛÛjÛÛLÖ[0;7mü.[0mÛÝ Þ[0;7mÞ[0m-3[0;7mÈ[0m [0;7mÝ[0mÛ[0;7m"[0mÜÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÇ[0mZ[0;7mìnppn[0mL[0;7mÝ[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÄ[0mÞ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÄ[0mÄÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú[0mÛÛ[0;7mÞ[0m.ÈÛg ÈLÄ[0;7m_.[0mÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.[0mâM[0;7m_··_·[0mâ[0;7mâ[0mÛ[0;7mËÜ__·__[0mÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m_ÜÜÜÜpÜêp[0mÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mj[0m E3BÛ[0;7m.Ä[0mjÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ ÞÛ ò×_[0;7mýú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÝ °°°°°â[0;7mâ[0mÛ[0;7mR[0m²Ýj"±[0;7m"9_[0mÛÛ[0;7mj[0mjÛLLj[0;7mk_Z-[0mÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛjÛÛ[0;7m~ú.j[0mÞ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ_Ü[0;7m.È[0mÜÜÛÛ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.[0mÝ °°°°[0;7mê[0mL[0;7mâ[0mÛÛ[0;7m"[0mÜÜÜ[0;7mNÊü~[0mÛÛÛÛ[0;7m""[0mÜ[0;7m""~.[0mÛÛÛ
[0m ~""[0;7mÜ[0m"~"[0;7mÜ__[0mÛÛÛ[0;7mÜá.[0mÛÛÛÛÛ_[0;7mÜ[0mÛÛÛÛ[0;7mñ·ÒÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ[0mL°°°°°3ý[0;7mÜ_[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.ú[0mÛÛ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m m[0;7mT[0mm±0Q[0;7mB[0mÜ[0;7m""~[0mÛü[0;7mü.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÈ[0;7m_ú.j[0mý  ....--........ý °°°°°-~""[0;7mÜÜ___[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m Û[0;7m""""[0mÛÛÛ[0;7m..j[0mÖ[0;7m~[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m`[0m_[0;7mg-"[0mÜÜÜ_Ü_·_°_j__ñ   ` ~~~~"~       "[0;7mÜ_[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÛÛ[0;7m_[0mâË[0;7m___j_.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÈ[0;7m_·[0mW[0;7m_·____·_ÜÒÜ[0mVý                ú.."[0;7mp[0mÛ[0;7m_¿.[0mÛÛ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.Ò[0mÖ[0;7m"""Z"T".ú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú[0mÄ                 ú               ú..."üj±[0;7mÜ_ñ[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÜ[0mÖ[0;7mìmmmmmmì-[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜ··__·Ü_··_·Ü_Ü_ñ  L____             .úúÒ[0;7m~"[0mÜÜ[0;7mmÜ_.[0mÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.[0m~[0;7mü[0mÛ[0;7mú.....ú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.[0mEZT""T"TT"""""  .$°°°°ñ              .[0;7mÝ[0mÛÛ[0;7m_[0mÛ[0;7múÈ[0m±Z[0;7mÜz_
[0m ÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÞý[0mÛÛÛ[0;7múú.úú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²L.......ú.....  úS°°ñ°°°/            .[0;7mÝ[0mÛÝ0±[0;7mr[0mÛ[0;7mj[0m Ü[0;7m9h
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÐ[0;7m_[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²%_·ÜÜÜÜÜ····_...2°Ä°°°-'            .[0;7mÝ[0mÛÛ[0;7m""_[0mFÖ[0;7m~[0mÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÜ[0;7mMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM0M0MMMN[0mÜ[0;7mü~"~[0m²P""~~~~ú  è°°ññ°..            .[0;7mÝ[0mÛÛÛ[0;7mj[0mýÜ[0;7mú[0mÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú..----ÄÄñ-ñ.-..-.-..ñ..ú[0mÛÛÛÛ[0;7m"[0mÜÜÜÜ_ÜÜÜ·E°°°°°2ËÜÜÜ[0;7mü[0mÜ[0;7m"ü[0mÜÜÜ_ ú[0;7mÝ[0mÛÛ[0;7mj[0m~[0;7mâúú[0mÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú......ú[0mÛÛÛ[0;7m........[0mÛÛ[0;7múú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.-.[0mÛ[0;7m.ò.[0mÛ[0;7mÈ[0m°°°°°°[0;7mý[0mÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.ú[0mÛÛ[0;7m.2"[0mg[0;7mÝ[0mÛâÖ[0;7m~[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mjíRíV[0m¿ñÜÜÜÂj°ä°·ÜÜ_°[0;7má.[0mÛÛ[0;7mú[0mÛ[0;7mj-úP[0mÛÛÛÜÜ·[0;7mNZ[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m;[0mÛ[0;7m_Þâ[0mâÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.äú.[0mÛÛÜ[0;7mRMM[0mÜ[0;7m"Tú"[0mÜ[0;7mWW[0mÜ[0;7mü..[0mÛÛÛ[0;7mújýÄR.....ú.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m:Þ[0m'[0;7mü..[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.ú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m..-........úúú[0mÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÂ__._ñp[0mÛ[0;7m.ú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú.[0mL[0;7mf-.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú.úúú...ú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m"½[0mÜ[0;7mZ[0mÜ[0;7m~[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mn[0m3×[0;7m__[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m~[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.ú"""[0mÜ[0;7mVmÜ¿.ú[0mÛÛÛ
[0m---- RECORD ENDS ----
  -- WARNING: OUT OF MEMORY BELOW 640KB ( -3 )
---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\05889440.652\03173138.235' (2167 BYTES) ---- 
[0m ñ-ñññ.°.ñññ.°.ñññ.°.ñññ.°.ñññ.°.ñññ.°.ñññ.°.ñññ-ñññ.°.ññÄÄ°.ñññ-ññ-ññ-ññ-ññ-ññ
[0m ñ°.°-°.°-°.°.°-°.°.°-°.°.°-°.°.°-°.°.°Ä-~~~____ðñññññ°;_. °-°.°ñññ°.°ñññ°.°ñññ
[0m ñ°ññ°ñ°ñ°ñ°ñ°ñ°ñ°ñ°ñ°ñ°ñ°ñ°ñ°ÄðÄð~~~_____°~~ððð °ñ°ñññ°°__°ñ°ññ°ññ°ññ°ññ°ññ°ñ°
[0m °ñ°°ñ°Äð~~°ñ°ñ°ñ°ñ°ñ°ñ°Äð~__ññ°_ð°°°°°°°°ñ°°°Ä°Ä__~~ðð-~~_____°~~ðñ°°ñ°ñ°°ñ°ñ°
[0m °°°ç~     ~ ~ ~ ~'°°°ð~ñ°°~ ú"°°_°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°-°°°°ð°°___°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
[0m °°°°°xñ__ xxxxxxx°°°°°ñ°"3ðæ°°°°_°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°""~-_"ð°°_°333°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
[0m °°°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°°±°°±°°°±°ææ°j°°""333S"°"3ððý"°jjæ°°_±°°°°°°°°xj°°°°°°±°°°°±°
[0m ±±±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±E°°°°±±±°±±°±°±°±±°±jppj"BBh%±°±±°±±°±±±±°±±3Z°°±3±±±±°±±±±°±
[0m ±°±±±±±±±±±±±±EZñB±5±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±°±±±±±±±±±°±±BZ_æ$p±±L3±±±±E±±±±±
[0m ±±±±±±±±¼T°°±±±p[0;7mZ[0mppÒp·°°3R±±±±±±±RBB±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±Zp$í²±±±±±Z±±·Ä÷ j±±±
[0m ²±²±²±Zj²L°j±±±[0;7mZ[0m±²²²²[0;7mZZ[0m±²[0;7mZ[0mp±ZZ[0;7mB[0mp[0;7mZ[0mR±Ë²±²[0;7mZ[0m²[0;7mZ[0m±²[0;7mZ[0m²[0;7mZZ[0m±²±R[0;7mí[0mTTZ°±±±±±²±²±²j²[0;7mZ[0m_[0;7mW[0m_[0;7mW[0mj²[0;7mZ[0m±
[0m ²²²²±_°°3»[0;7mM[0mÓ²gË[0;7mR[0m±²²±²²²²[0;7mZ[0m²²MW²²²L±W²²²²[0;7mZZ[0m²²â±2j[0;7mZZ[0mÜÜpí±Ë±Î²²N2±²²²²[0;7mZ[0mÌ²²²²²²²²²²
[0m ²²²²²²[0;7mj[0m70[0;7mÜ[0m±[0;7mZW[0mÜ²2[0;7mC[0m²²²²²²²²"Ü[0;7mZZ[0mÜ[0;7mNÜ[0m²²NBæ±[0;7mN[0m²²²²[0;7m%[0m²[0;7mZZZZZ[0mÜÜÜ[0;7mZ[0m²²[0;7mÐ[0m_mÜ±²í²²²²[0;7m3[0m²²²²²²²²²²
[0m ²[0;7m<[0m²[0;7m<ððÄ"""[0mÜÜ[0;7mRR»»[0m±[0;7mpÜjËmW[0mÜ[0;7mZ-[0m²[0;7m-ð[0m²[0;7m_[0m²²²[0;7mú-Ä[0m²[0;7m<[0m²[0;7m-[0m²[0;7m-[0m²[0;7m<[0m²²²²[0;7mð[0m²[0;7mò[0m²[0;7m-[0m²[0;7m-[0m²[0;7m.[0mÜ[0;7mW[0m3W[0;7mjí[0mÜ[0;7m·[0m²²[0;7mE[0m²[0;7m<[0m²[0;7m-[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7m.[0m²
[0m [0;7mú..--Äð-[0m²[0;7m--ðÄ[0m²[0;7mÄ½BË[0mBÊ[0;7m_[0m²[0;7mÄð----3[0mÜù  Û[0;7mÄÄÄ-.----.-úúúú..-.-----Ä[0m²[0;7mú"[0mÜ[0;7mRp[0m²[0;7m_jáÄ-.-----.
[0m [0;7m..--....ú....ú.--ú[0mÛÛ[0;7m"-...-.-Ð[0mÜ_ÜÜ[0;7m?.--.-....-....-.-.-..-.-.úúú[0mÛ[0;7mú.-[0m²[0;7müÄ--.-..-..
[0m [0;7mÜÜ_ÜÜÜ_ÜÜ_ÜÜ_ÜÜÜ_ÜÜ_ÜÜÜ_ÜÜÜÜÜ_ÜÜ_ÜÜ_ÜÜÜ_ÜÜÜ_ÜÜÜ_ÜÜÜ_ÜÜÜ_ÜÜ_ÜÜ_ÜÜÜ_ÜÜÜ_ÜÜÜ_ÜÜÜ_
[0m---- RECORD ENDS ----
  -- WARNING: UNDISCOVERED CORRUPTION IN ERROR CORRECTION ( ABEND 143 )
---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\05083881.801\04186850.542' (1751 BYTES) ---- 
CONFIDENTIAL
October 17th, 1976
Re: Human Enrichment & Testing Initiative, Resource Acquisitions
 
1.            "Low Risk" Human Resource Acquisitions
 
a.            Hoboes and Tramps
Lives spent wandering aimlessly, cowering before authority, and drinking
concussive amounts of home-distilled potato alcohol make hoboes the perfect
Human Enrichment test subjects. The hobo questions nothing, will follow orders
if fed, and, like all hoboes, has a restless, wandering heart. (Note: The
wandering heart of the hobo should not be confused with Drifting Heart
Syndrome, which several transients contracted during testing.)
 
b.            Child Orphans and Foundlings
Deep-rooted abandonment issues leave most orphans highly susceptible to
shame-based psychology (for a complete list of opportune moments to obliterate
the esteem of test subjects, please consult Training Video #89-D, "You'd
Perform This Test Better if You Had Parents"). Recent advances in the use of
scorn, flattery used in an ironic context and naked contempt as motivational
tools have yielded similarly profitable results. 
 
c.             Psychiatric Patients
Past experience shows these fellows are simply not shy at all about carrying
on, disrupting tests and defecating just about anywhere that pleases them.
Frankly, itís off-putting, and small wonder why Aperture-brand mental
institutions are being phased out in favor of more orphanages.
 
d.            Seniors
Frail, brittle hands make holding science devices difficult. Most were born
before the advent of science, and can become confused and disoriented when
asked to participate in relatively simple tests (teleportation, invisibility,
adjusting esteem levels of orphan children).

---- RECORD ENDS ----
  -- CAUTION: ANOMALOUS EMOTIONAL RESPONSE DETECTED ( #980 )
---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\09757631.570\06496685.284' (7506 BYTES) ---- 
[0m                .úú..                                                          
[0m              ........-..ú.ú    ú                                              
[0m               Äñ...-.-<.......úú.                                             
[0m              .  ú.ò.-...-............                                         
[0m ú            ;ò..úú-ñ.ñ.ñ.-...òò-ñ.Ä<Äñ_                                      
[0m             ú.Äñ...  -.ò.Äñ...-ò.ñ.ò...òÄ-.                           ú   ú   
[0m ..         úú.Äñ......ú-ñ-ñ.ò-ò.ñ.ñ-°.ñ.ò.ò..                 ú ú úú ú  ú ú   
[0m ..        .úúú_.-...Ä-.úÈQÜÜ·°-ñ.°.Äòñ°.°.ñ.ò...     ú ú ú ú ú  ú  ú  ú ú  ú  
[0m .-.ú      ; ú ò-ñ....Ä°Ü°Ä[0;7mÜ_.[0mÛ[0;7m""[0mÜÜ_°Ä°_°.°-ñ.ñ..-.  ú ú ú ú ú ú ú ú ú  ú ú ú  
[0m -ÄÄ.        ú ;Äò..-Äñ°ÛÛ[0;7mÈ[0m_ "[0;7m_ñ...[0mÛÛ[0;7m"[0mÜÜ°°°ñ°.°.°.ò..ú  ú  ú  ú ú ú  ú ú ú ú ú 
[0m .ñ..       úú .ñ--...-°ÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÈ[0m_ú"[0;7mÜ[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m""[0mÜÜñ°-ñññ.ñ.  ú ú ú  ú  ú ú ú  ú    
[0m ú--..        .úññ.--.ñjÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m"[0m_°`[0;7mÜ[0mÛ[0;7mú[0mÛ[0;7m_p·_ñ.>.[0mÛÛ[0;7m"[0mÜÜññ.ñ-.ú ú  ú ú ú ú  ú ú úú  
[0m  -Ä-.        . -°.....jÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m"[0mÜ  [0;7mÜ[0mÛ[0;7mÈíp[0mN[0;7mT9RË_/[0mÛÛE°ññÄ°.ñ.  ú ú ú  ú ú ú   ú  
[0m ..ñ..ú      ú .ò.ñ-.-ò3[0;7m·__[0mÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.."[0mÜ  [0;7mÜ_ñ`"[0mÜ[0;7mBìP.[0mÛE°ññ°°Ä°.°-_   ú ú ú ú  úú  ú 
[0m . ....      ú  ;ñ-.-....ú<"[0;7mÜÜÜ_j_.."[0mÜ  "±[0;7mz_jfúú[0mP°ò°ð°ñ°ò%.°°ñ ú ú  ú  ú  ú ú  
[0m ú.....      ú  .ññ<..Ä°.ñ.ñ.ñò.Ä°"Z[0;7mÜÜô[0mg  [0;7mÜ[0m²[0;7mT[0mÛÛP°ñññññ>><_ñ..~.%_   ú ú ú ú  ú 
[0m  ......       ú.ú;.....-ñò-Ä°.°Ä°ò°°°.°Ä_  È[0;7mÜ[0m$°°ñ°ñ°ñð_°Ä~ñ°ð.-...  ú ú ú ú   
[0m  ......      .ú.....ÄÄñ..òÄñ.ñ.°.°-°ñ°.°°Ä_.ò.3°°°Äð_°°~ñ°ñ-..---úú ú  ú  ú ú 
[0m .......      ú......ñ..ñ-ñ-ñ-°.òÄ°.°-°Ä°.°°Ä_.  ~°°.3~_°°ñðú.ñ-ú. ú  ú  ú ú   
[0m   ...ú..      ú.ú...-ñ.ñ.ò-ñ.ññññò°.°-°.°.°ò°ó_   ~°ð°ððð~..- ú ú      ú ú ú  
[0m  .ú.. ... ú   .úú.;.ò..<.ÄÄ°-ÄÄ°.ò-°.°-°-°.°ñ°Ä°_   '--ñ...-..        ú   ú ú 
[0m  úúúú.ú..ú    úú.ú...ÄÄ-ò-..òò.ò-°.ò<Ä°-°-°ñò°Ä°ñ°.   ~-°.ñ.--úú   ú   .....  
[0m    úú.....    úúú...ò.ÄÄ-ÄÄÄ-ÄñÄÄòò-°.°.°-°ñ°ò°Ä°.-Ä_.   Ä-ò-ú       ....-... 
[0m    úúú.....    úú....ñ.ò.Äñ.ñ.òòò-Ä°.°.°°°ñ2.°ñ°.ñÄ°.ò_  .ú  ú     ....-ò.....
[0m     ú......     .ú.-Ä...ñ.......°----<<>-ð°°°°Ä%.Ä-ñ.°.ò-  ú   ú .--.ò...---..
[0m      ú...<.    . ú....òú....---ò_.ò---ÄÄÄ-<úððò-°.ñ-ò.Ä       ..-ÄÄÄòú.---..-.
[0m    úúú..ò .       ú.-......-.-..~ò.ñ-ñ-°.ñ.ò..Äñ.ñ.°-~ ú ú  ..ò.Äñ.Ä.-........
[0m      ú.úú...    úú .......-.-.Äñ.Äò.ò.-.ò.Ä--ñ.òÄñÄ       .-ò.-Ä--<...-..---..
[0m    ú úúúú ú ú úú ú ..-...-.---.Äñ.-ò.òò.ÄÄ°..-Äñ-~      _--.-Äñ.-.új...--.-...
[0m    ....  úúú.úú ú ú.....-.-.ò.ñ.ñ.ñ.ñ.-ñ--.-ñ-Ä-ú     .--ñ/-.ò...·ê.ÜÜ°°ú.....
[0m   ú......   -úúúú ...-..-.--ò.ñ-ññ.ñññ_ñññ.ñ.-..    ..ò-ñ--ñ-..j/~j[0;7m^[0mÛÛ[0;7mÜ[0m~_ñ.-..
[0m   ú...... . -.úúúúú....-.ñ.ÄññññÄ°ñ__ññ~~°.-ú.   .Ä...-.-_-.._Ä~Ò[0;7m"RÜÜ[0mä_ÜÛÛÜ°-.
[0m  .ú....-.....ò. úúú..-Äñ.òñÄò.°.°.°ò°ððò°~ .   .Ä-.-ñ..<.<..-~Ü[0;7mF~_Ü[0mL_j[0;7m_[0mÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m"[0m·
[0m ..úúú.úú.Ä-.úñ..ú ...-ÄÄ°.°.°.°.Ä°.Ä°-ñÄ     ..;<.-ñ.-.....ñ_°_[0;7mÜ[0mü._ÜÛÛÜ[0;7mË[0m²ÛÛÛÛÛ
[0m ....ú  ú...ú ò...úú.Äññ.ñ..ñ.ñ.°ò-°.-Ääúú   .ó.-..Ä.ò.-ñ.-..-.ÄÄò.°[0;7mÜ_.ú.[0mÜ[0;7mQÜ[0mÛ[0;7m_Ë
[0m .....  úúúúú..-;ú úú  ññ-°.°.°.Ä°.Ä°-°     .Ä° .-Äñ.ñ.ñ..ò.-..-.-ñúúúÈÛ[0;7mú[0mÛÛN"ËÛ
[0m .-...úú     <ú-.... úú °.ò.ò.ò°..ð-.-    ..ñ..ñò.ñ ..Äjpñ.-Äñ..<..--Ä°Ä[0;7m_Ü[0müÄò-[0;7mÜ
[0m -ñ....ú .  ...-...;. ú  òÄ°.ò..-<._ð    ....--.°..ñ<ñ~òÄ°---.--..-ñ.-...--... 
[0m .ññ_... ú .-.ñ....ó._    .__ñÄ°Äð<~    Ä~.-Ä-Ä..ò.ò,Ä°°cñ}.<.ò.--..-..........
[0m -ñ°°ú-.....ñ..Ä..ú.ñ2  ú..ä~....ñ'    .-.ñ..-Äñ.ò.° ñ'>_°ñ-.---ò..-®X¨Õ“®q¢Ñÿ÷Ÿ‹îPUÿìÉ)³ÖnºSPÚM‚q¯¿àQšiÇoæ˜ôÕÓ&`éRi˜pÛÕ¿pNŽ<à‰Y¥C
NO CARRIER

OK
```

----------


## WaT

Sacrée surprise pour un mardi matin au petit dej !

BBS, SSTV ... Aaaaah nostalgie  ::):

----------


## ToasT

> The internet is going crazy.
> 
> 
> Y'a des gars qui écoutent des parasites et disent y attendre Kleiner, Barney ou encore Alyx.
> 
> 
> Et bien en exclu pour vous, le transcript exact: krxshkrtkscrak fffff kxkxkrashhhh
> 
> Canard PC, premier sur l'info.


Ben quand même, on entend des trucs, hein. C'est juste ultra modifiay !

J'aime de plus en plus cette histoire.  ::wub:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 10h14 ----------

459 mecs sur la discussion. Chapeau Kahn Lust. T'es en tête du journalisme total.

----------


## Nasma

> L'oeil de GladOS et une partie du compagnon Cube !
> 
> Ou alors ça annonce la réactivation de GladOS en fait.




Spoiler Alert! 


Le compagnon  cube serais encore en vie?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'en suis déjà tout ému ! Je m'en voulais tellement... :Emo:

----------


## FragDamon

Valve les pros du buzz internet...N'empèche j'ai hâte de connaître le fin mot de l'histoire !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un mec a redessiné un ASCII :


Ca évoque très fortement cette fois le super soldat Combine :


Et à priori ce serait cette bestiole à l'intérieur.

----------


## moutaine

bon sang on est 506 mec a ne pas bosser et à suivre cette histoire XD

----------


## ToasT

Voilà pourquoi j'aime jouer. Y'a toujours des cons pour faire un truc trèèèès con. Et toujours des cons pour chercher cette connerie !  ::):

----------


## Sim's

> bon sang on est 506 *mec* a ne pas bosser et à suivre cette histoire XD


Quel machisme !  :tired:

----------


## moutaine

> Ca évoque très fortement cette fois le super soldat Combine :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/296b...d7654a2b6d.jpg
> 
> Et à priori ce serait cette bestiole à l'intérieur.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f938...2cc3525ab9.jpg


Difficile à croire la position des bras n'est pas bonne.




> Quel machisme !


pas fait exprès ::ninja::

----------


## ToasT

> Un mec a redessiné un ASCII :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f766...d6843b44fc.jpg
> 
> Ca évoque très fortement cette fois le super soldat Combine :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/296b...d7654a2b6d.jpg
> 
> Et à priori ce serait cette bestiole à l'intérieur.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f938...2cc3525ab9.jpg


On dirait plutôt deux vortigaunt qui se tiennent la main ...

----------


## squintik

Mais c'est énorme oO
Vivement ce soir, que j'ai le temps de suivre un peu plus tout ça, et qu'on ait un peu plus de news !

----------


## ToasT

Ptite question, tous ces trucs ont bien été trouvés sur les fichiers du jeu ?

Pas sur le site aperture-science ?

---------- Post ajouté à 10h35 ----------

528 visiteurs. Impressive.

----------


## clement_s

Je suis très loin d'être un spécialiste de Portal et je n'avais jamais suivis son actualité, j'y ai juste joué. Et en étant sur l'article je suis allé sur le site d'aperture et suis tombé après quelques commandes sur un questionnaire.

Est ce un truc que tout le monde connait et qui date ou est ce nouveau ??



EDIT : d'ailleurs est ce que quelqu'un connait la réponse à la question ou je suis bloqué ??

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Oui tout ce qui est sur le site d'Aperture semble bien vieux. Tout est parti de la mise à jour de Portal en fait.

----------


## ToasT

> Je suis très loin d'être un spécialiste de Portal et je n'avais jamais suivis son actualité, j'y ai juste joué. Et en étant sur l'article je suis allé sur le site d'aperture et suis tombé après quelques commandes sur un questionnaire.
> 
> Est ce un truc que tout le monde connait et qui date ou est ce nouveau ??
> 
> http://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...3630587025.png
> 
> EDIT : d'ailleurs est ce que quelqu'un connait la réponse à la question ou je suis bloqué ??


la réponse n'a pas d'importance.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Putain Kahn, me dit pas que t'as passé la nuit debout pour ça ?  ::O:

----------


## KouKroute

Non clement_s, on connaissait tous ça... Mais c'est toujours fun d'y retourner pour répondre à leur questionnaire complètement tortueux !

Merci mon Dieu de nous offrir un tel délire ! J'aime plus que tout l'esprit de Portal, jamais trouvé aussi décalé-mignon-terrifiant-superflippant-extratotalitaire dans le jeu vidéo.

J'ai hâte d'avoir de nouvelles infos ! Merci Canard PC pour la retransmission en direct de l'enquête !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bon je crois que c'est parti pour se calmer vu qu'il est genre 2h du mat' aux USA. Je vais en profiter pour faire une pause, reposer mes yeux juste deu.... ZZZzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzz...  ::zzz::

----------


## ToasT

> Bon je crois que c'est parti pour se calmer vu qu'il est genre 2h du mat' aux USA. Je vais en profiter pour faire une pause, reposer mes yeux juste deu.... ZZZzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzz...


Good night, sweet prince.

----------


## clement_s

> Non clement_s, on connaissait tous ça... Mais c'est toujours fun d'y retourner pour répondre à leur questionnaire complètement tortueux !
> 
> Merci mon Dieu de nous offrir un tel délire ! J'aime plus que tout l'esprit de Portal, jamais trouvé aussi décalé-mignon-terrifiant-superflippant-extratotalitaire dans le jeu vidéo.
> 
> J'ai hâte d'avoir de nouvelles infos ! Merci Canard PC pour la retransmission en direct de l'enquête !


Zut moi qui pensais avoir fait une découverte  ::rolleyes:: 

En tout cas à un moment il demande si on veux apprivoiser un animal, en 476 je crois il y a dinosaur  ::huh::

----------


## Sk-flown

Vive le journalisme totaux!!!

 ::o:

----------


## ineeh

Hé ben y'en a qui s'occupent la nuit pendant que les gens honnêtes dorment et vont bosser :P

----------


## azamat.bagatov

ce ne serait pas des sons binauraux par exemples ?

----------


## Paco

Sur le site d'aperture on peut executer la commande list
Je vous laisse deviner la suite

/me part remplir son questionnaire d'inscription pour Aperture Science

---------- Post ajouté à 11h01 ----------

Rahhh il y a des putains d'énigmes, je hais les énigmes

----------


## Zouuu

Horrible  ::O:  ca m'a trop donné envie de refaire HL 2 + épisode 1 et 2 (que je n'ai toujours pas fait).... Faut compte combien de temps ?

Et ensuite, je refais Portal  :Bave:

----------


## clement_s

Pense à bien note ton code tu en aura besoin pour la fin, probleme il change avant que t'es le temps de le noter.

----------


## Akajouman

Flippant.  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain la classe Kahn !

----------


## boblemoche

> Un mec a redessiné un ASCII :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f766...d6843b44fc.jpg
> 
> Ca évoque très fortement cette fois le super soldat Combine :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/296b...d7654a2b6d.jpg
> 
> Et à priori ce serait cette bestiole à l'intérieur.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f938...2cc3525ab9.jpg


Tu as des escaliers chez toi ?

----------


## Akajouman

Ouais, merci pour le temps passé à faire des recherches! 

Et c'est encore plus flippant après avoir écouté les sons dinosaure!

Sinon, à la fin de portal, on tue GladOs ou pas?

Parce que elle nous chante une chanson, donc elle n'est pas complètement morte!  :;):

----------


## ToasT

> Ouais, merci pour le temps passé à faire des recherches! 
> 
> Et c'est encore plus flippant après avoir écouté les sons dinosaure!
> 
> Sinon, à la fin de portal, on tue GladOs ou pas?
> 
> Parce que elle nous chante une chanson, donc elle n'est pas complètement morte!


Still alive.  ::): 
J'étoffe : 
Bon de ce que j'en ai compris (ca fait un ptit moment que j'y suis maintenant) y'a des messages bizarres (ça, tout le monde l'a compris).

Selon certains, (une théorie comme une autre) ça pourrait être justement des messages de GladOS (avant qu'elle ne meure) de backup dans une autre machine. Et là, elle est prête et nous annonce Portal 2 et Episode 3 ?

---------- Post ajouté à 11h20 ----------

Je prends le relais un moment pour montrer une petite compilation d'images sorties des sons : (Pour la voir en grand, c'est là)

----------


## Froyok

J'arrive après une déco d'internet de 4 jours, et je vois... ÇA !  ::O: 
Vous êtes tous flippant !
On se croirait dans un film hollywoodien quand même !  ::O:

----------


## Lord Zero



----------


## wizlock

Je trouve ça totalement ouf comme système de teasing , ils ont l'esprit pas très clair chez Valve :D .

----------


## Fracanus

Jesus

----------


## WaT

> Je prends le relais un moment pour montrer une petite compilation d'images sorties des sons


Ce ne sont pas les images extraites des sons, mais des captures du BBS.

----------


## znokiss

Ahlalala ! Dl de Portal en ce moment même sur steam : _"35 de vos amis jouent à Portal..."_ Ils ont réussi le buzz de l'année, dis-donc.
Et Kahn, t'as assuré du gateau.



> Putain la classe Kahn !


Je pense qu'après une telle démonstration, on pourrait peut-être changer son sous-titre peu reluisant en "*still alive*", ça lui fera une surprise au réveil.

edit : 635 personnes sur ce topic ! On tient un nouveau record !

----------


## Akajouman

> Je trouve ça totalement ouf comme système de teasing , ils ont l'esprit pas très clair chez Valve :D .


Justement, c'est très malin, et ça met en haleine!

Et puis, c'est vrai que ça fait un peu opération TOP SECRETE du gouvernement!

Et tout ça pour un (ou plusieurs: EP3 ça fait 4 ans que je l'attends!  :Bave: ) jeu(x), c'est dingue!

----------


## Pelomar

What the fuck ?

----------


## Akajouman

> Ahlalala ! Dl de Portal en ce moment même sur steam : _"35 de vos amis jouent à Portal..."_ Ils ont réussi le buzz de l'année, dis-donc.
> Et Kahn, t'as assuré du gateau.
> 
> Je pense qu'après une telle démonstration, on pourrait peut-être changer son sous-titre peu reluisant en "*still alive*", ça lui fera une surprise au réveil.


+1. BOULON EST UN CON (ça, c'est juste pour qu'il vienne et lise!  ::ninja:: )

----------


## moutaine

665 visiteurs.

On va tous se faire virer à force de ne pas bosser. ::ninja:: 

Ce soir je suis sur portal et je trouve les radios  ::P:

----------


## Akajouman

Rooh le buzz de Valve et de Kahn!  ::O:

----------


## kalisto75

J'ai pas vus que ça avais été noté dans tout les trucs trouvés mais dans la phrase  "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog." il y a toutes les lettres de l'alphabet.  ::o:

----------


## FragDamon

Et ca sera la faute à GladOS  ::P: 

Edit: je répondais a Moutaine

----------


## Zouuu

> Ahlalala ! Dl de Portal en ce moment même sur steam : _"35 de vos amis jouent à Portal..."_ Ils ont réussi le buzz de l'année, dis-donc.
> Et Kahn, t'as assuré du gateau.
> 
> Je pense qu'après une telle démonstration, on pourrait peut-être changer son sous-titre peu reluisant en "*still alive*", ça lui fera une surprise au réveil.
>  
> edit : 635 personnes sur ce topic ! On tient un nouveau record !


Ha oui !

----------


## Akajouman

> Ha oui !


 ::wub:: 

 ::P: 


GladOs on t'aime!!! :fan boy fou:

----------


## Johnny Boy

> 665 visiteurs.


Faut dire qu'on a droit à une sacré news en temps réel! C'est la grande classe!  ::):

----------


## Akajouman

Bon go jouer à Portal!  :Bave: 

J'ai peur.

----------


## moutaine

> Faut dire qu'on a droit à une sacré news en temps réel! C'est la grande classe!


Et ça grimpe à vitesse grand V (679)

Bientôt les 1000 visiteurs?

même plus le temps de mettre un chiffre qu'il est déjà faux

----------


## Nono

edit : non, rien.

Je suis pour un hommage vibrant à Kahn là.

----------


## Dark Fread

> *Mise à jour 18 :* Ca n'a peut être rien à voir, mais bon... une personne vient de noter que les fichiers images issus des sons sont tous en résolution 320x240. Un détail qui selon lui pourrait avoir un rapport avec un festival d'art visuel Croate nommé justement "320x240" destiné à promouvoir la culture et surtout l'ouverture à la technologie. Ce festival se déroule dans un ancien complexe militaire Yougoslave.
> *Mise à jour 19 :* Pour ceux qui se posent des question sur cette histoire de machin Croate, notez l'architecture du pays. Ca ne vous rappelle rien?


Cité 17 ?  :tired:  ::O:

----------


## Nockham

En parcourant le site http://www.aperturescience.com/, on y trouve j'ai découvert la présence de la commande "APPLY". Cela lance un questionnaire de 72 pages, assez complexe en anglais.

Je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert ... j'y ai répondu promptement ...

----------


## Darkath

> En parcourant le site http://www.aperturescience.com/, on y trouve j'ai découvert la présence de la commande "APPLY". Cela lance un questionnaire de 72 pages, assez complexe en anglais.
> 
> Je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert ... j'y ai répondu promptement ...


J'ai essayer de taper APPLY et d'appuyer sur entrée mais ça fait rien  ::|:

----------


## red TREGOR

Il serait possible que portal2 et episode3 soient confondus en un seul titre aussi, genre freeman arrive sur le borealis et finis par trouver un portal gun.

Sinon pour l'histoire des supercombines, l'ASCII se rapproche aussi un peu du calepin dit du poulet : http://images.quickblogcast.com/6/0/...406/portal.JPG

Et dit " du poulet" a cause de l'achievment lui correspondant sur Xbox : http://www.xbox360achievements.org/g.../achievements/

----------


## Johnny Boy

> edit : non, rien.
> 
> Je suis pour un hommage vibrant à Kahn là.


Clair! De plus une bonne partie des francophones qui googlelisent pour avoir des infos là dessus doivent tomber sur CPC! Si ça c'est pas du journalisme qui roxxx  :B):

----------


## Boitameuh

Pour Darkath : http://half-life.wikia.com/wiki/ApertureScience.com

----------


## Nockham

En fait : 

Saisi la marche à suivre 

-LOGIN
-USERNAME : FREEMAN
-PASSWORD : PORTAL
-B:/ DIR
-B:/APPLY

Vive les notions MSDOS ...  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

> J'ai essayer de taper APPLY et d'appuyer sur entrée mais ça fait rien


Pour moi,  ça marche. Aller sur le site, entrer LOGIN, puis CAVEJOHNSON, puis PORTAL. un truc s'ouvre, taper LS. Ca révèle la présence d'un fichier APPLY.EXE. Taper APPLY. Des informations s'affiche, il est demandé de taper CONTINUE une ou deux fois, et on vous donne un code à mémoriser. Le code fait chais pas combien de caractère, clignote, et en commençant à le reprendre dans le bloc-note, je me suis aperçu que des lettres ou des chiffres varient parfois  :^_^: 
Ensuite un questionnaire se lance, je réfléchis à la première énigme  ::ninja:: 

Edit : grillé... Ah tiens, on peut taper DIR à la place de LS ?  :^_^: 

Edit2 : au bout d'un moment passé l'écran de la première énigme, la lettre H du mot HAS fait un truc chelou  ::lol:: 

Edit3 : à la page 6 du formulaire, un le e de education clignote.

Edit4 : page 7, un c clignote  :tired: 

-page 8, un a
-page 9, rien

----------


## ToasT

Si c'est une annonce pour l'épisode 3, Internet va exploser.

----------


## Zouuu

En répondant au questionnaire, y a des images en ascii qui apparaissent 1 fraction de seconde  :tired:  Impossible de voir ce que c'est.

----------


## Max_well

> Si c'est une annonce pour l'épisode 3, Internet va exploser.


D'autant que tous les sites de news nous ont rabachés que l'episode 3 ne serait pas pour 2010, ce serait un sacré coup de l'annoncer pour dans 6 mois  ::o:

----------


## Nockham

Effectivement des lettres clignotent alternativement ...

je vais noté tout ça ...

----------


## pksf

Pour le site aperturescience.com, y a de la doc (déjà citée sur le topic) ici

----------


## Akajouman

> En répondant au questionnaire, y a des images en ascii qui apparaissent 1 fraction de seconde  Impossible de voir ce que c'est.


Prend une vidéo de ton écran avec fraps ou autre en 60 fps!

----------


## ToasT

C'est un peu mieux qu'Ouverture Facile ce truc.
Un mec est quand même allé prendre des photos d'un lieu qu'ils pensait être codé dans un des messages. Sont fous  ::wacko:: .

----------


## fistons

Je crois que l'émotion est trop forte.

Tout ça, c'est... c'est juste magnifique. Tant d'enthousiasme 

Je vais pleurer.


Merci à vous tous.

----------


## Scorbut

> J'ai pas vus que ça avais été noté dans tout les trucs trouvés mais dans la phrase  "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog." il y a toutes les lettres de l'alphabet.



Cette phrase est utilisée en typographie justement pour ça.

----------


## Conan3D

Moi qui voulait me refaire Portal  ::): 
VALVe a l'art du beuze  ::):

----------


## clement_s

> Non clement_s, on connaissait tous ça... Mais c'est toujours fun d'y retourner pour répondre à leur questionnaire complètement tortueux !
> 
> Merci mon Dieu de nous offrir un tel délire ! J'aime plus que tout l'esprit de Portal, jamais trouvé aussi décalé-mignon-terrifiant-superflippant-extratotalitaire dans le jeu vidéo.
> 
> J'ai hâte d'avoir de nouvelles infos ! Merci Canard PC pour la retransmission en direct de l'enquête !





> Prend une vidéo de ton écran avec fraps ou autre en 60 fps!


C'est un gâteau :;):

----------


## ledemonboiteux

tapper dir puis le nom du fichier

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/5365/portal1f.png

----------


## Conan3D

DANS LA 1ERE QUESTION DU QUESTIONAIRE LE T DU TO CLIGNOTE
(J'y suis arrivé en faisant Login : backup et pass : glados)

----------


## Akajouman

Oui, mais il y a peut-être plusieurs images!

J'en suis à la question 20, on croirait un questionnaire pour intégrer la Navy!  ::O:

----------


## Darkath

> Ensuite un questionnaire se lance, je réfléchis à la première énigme


Reflechis pas trop, les questions sont absurdes, ta tête va exploser sinon  :WTF: 

Sinon a la fin il demande le code qu'il te donne au début et si tu répond pas bien la console DOS, enfin le truc quoi, se bloque en te disant d'attendre les agents d'aperture ^^

----------


## Pelomar

Le forum est a l'agonie  ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Darkath

> Le forum est a l'agonie


Bof, les "le serveur est trop occupé pour le moment" ça le fait tout le temps en ce moment.

Je crois que c'est depuis que les employés CPC vivent dans la salle des serveurs gandi

----------


## Tromzy

Je suis sensé bosser, bande de salows !  ::o:

----------


## Conan3D

A la question 15 y'a eu un cake quand jai fait 1

----------


## Akajouman

Le questionnaire sert à rejoindre les salles d'Aperture!

L'épisode 3 et Portal 2 sont annoncés!!!!! Comme l'a dit un canard tout à l'heure!  ::lol::

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Purée elles sont pas simples à chopper les radios !  ::): 

18/26, je reprendrai ce soir.  ::P:

----------


## Akajouman

> Purée elles sont pas simples à chopper les radios ! 
> 
> 18/26, je reprendrai ce soir.


Mais moi, je vois plein de radio dans le jeu, mais elles diffusent la petite musique, pas des sons chelous!  ::|:

----------


## tenshu

N'empêche je saisis mieux pourquoi ils sont à la bourre sur leur planning...
Quel maitrise du buzz quand même.

----------


## Darkath

> Le questionnaire sert à rejoindre les salles d'Aperture!
> 
> L'épisode 3 et Portal 2 sont annoncés!!!!! Comme l'a dit un canard tout à l'heure!


Mieux : L'épisode 3 EST portal 2 ! A mon avis on jouera gordon freeman, qui aura troqué son pied de biche contre une machine a portails et on devra semer les soldats du combine dans les salles d'aperture science !

----------


## Conan3D

Je suis presque sur d'un truc :
Les lettres qui clignotent dans le questionaire d'Aperture Science doivent faire "The Cake Is A Lie" : J'ai vu T, H, E, C, A, K, E, I, S, A pour l'instant :D

----------


## clement_s

> Reflechis pas trop, les questions sont absurdes, ta tête va exploser sinon 
> 
> Sinon a la fin il demande le code qu'il te donne au début et si tu répond pas bien la console DOS, enfin le truc quoi, se bloque en te disant d'attendre les agents d'aperture ^^


Apparemment impossible de faire fonctionner le code d'après http://half-life.wikia.com/wiki/Aper...28APPLY.EXE.29

Après celui ci change changer avec le temps, restez sur le premier écran pour le voir, perso je dirais qu'il faut trouver l'algorithme et en arrivant au dernier écran ou il demande le code, donner celui qui correspond à l'heure de la dernière question  ::(:  enfin j'imagine que les accros on déjà bossé dessus  ::|:  donc je doute dela faisabilité de mon hypothèse  :tired:

----------


## darkgrievous

Faire des update de ce genre bien apres la sortie d'un jeu, ya pas à dire ils sont doués chez valve .

----------


## Akajouman

Bon pour le questionnaire, j'ai recopié le code et il me dit que ça ne correspond pas...  ::XD::

----------


## Darkath

> Bon pour le questionnaire, j'ai recopié le code et il me dit que ça ne correspond pas...


Faudra que quelqu'un essaye un truc du genre 'thecakeisalie' ou quelque chose du genre ^^

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Mais moi, je vois plein de radio dans le jeu, mais elles diffusent la petite musique, pas des sons chelous!


Ouais, il faut les transporter à un endroit précis sur chaque map pour qu'elles captent la transmission.  :;): 

Quand c'est bon la loupiotte devient verte.

(certains endroits sont vicieux à atteindre, il faut s'aider du grésillement qui s'intensifie quand on approche du bon coin)

----------


## alliocha

> Mais moi, je vois plein de radio dans le jeu, mais elles diffusent la petite musique, pas des sons chelous!




Spoiler Alert! 


Il faut "capter" la fréquence de la radio  :;): 

En gros tourne sur toi même avec la radio, déplace toi dans la pièce etc...  ::):

----------


## Conan3D

J'ai essayé "The Cake Is A Lie" avec les espace :/
Marche pas, faut essayer sans les espaces

----------


## Froyok

Dites le questionnaire, c'est un nouveau ?
Car y'en avais déjà un avant même la sortie du jeu si je me souviens bien.

----------


## FragDamon

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Il faut "capter" la fréquence de la radio 
> 
> En gros tourne sur toi même avec la radio, déplace toi dans la pièce etc...


Merci pour l'astuce, je comprenais pas non plus. Je sais quoi faire ce soir  :^_^:

----------


## Pontifex

Non, il me semble que c'est un vieux truc qui refait surface maintenant vu que tout le monde cherche le moindre petit indice.
Sinon, sur le forum steam de portal, quelqu'un a posté un compte-rendu des investigations de ces dernières heures. Le lien qui va bien

Je sais pas pour vous, mais je me rappelle pas ce que je faisais le 11 septembre ou le jour de l'élection d'Obama; mais ce jour-ci restera dans ma mémoire

----------


## Akajouman

Merci pour les fréquences à capter!  :;):

----------


## gectou4

juste en passant je ne sais pas si ça à été vu mais chaque image xx/32 symbolise un caractère je ne les distingue hélas pas tous mais certain sont même entourer d'un cercle verdâtre on obtient quelque chose du genre :
la suite:
9459c6cac8c2 
puis la lettre: o ou q
puis : 3b8
là je ne vos pas on dirait un pipe "|" ou un "!"
ensuite: @ ou 2
ensuite: 8b7cc674F0

si ça donne une idée...

----------


## Nilsou

Je suis sur que tout ça veut dire que l'épisode 3 verra se mélanger l'univers de portal et de Hl2, vivement qu'on puisse tuer plein de monde portal gun dans une main et gravity dans l'autre ^^

----------


## Conan3D

Ce qui sert à rien vu que le ASHPD fait GravGun  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ce qui sert à rien vu que le ASHPD fait GravGun


Non, il n'en a pas toutes les fonctionnalités.  :tired:

----------


## Conan3D

Il peut attrapper les objets, c'juste qu'il les renvoie pas assez loin  :tired: 
Un ptit coup de tournevis de Kleiner et c'est bon  :tired:

----------


## the Orange doc

euh j'ai pas lu les 12 pages de forum, mais je vois pas grand monde parler du site, fenêtre noire avec texte vert, qui te poses des énigmes, qui te demande si on peut couper un gâteau en plus de 7 parts avec seulement 4 coupes. et surtout ... qui te demande quel animal tu voudrais élever parmi un choix de 2314 choix ....

----------


## Dark Fread

Il ne les jette pas assez loin, on ne peut pas envoyer de décharge cinétique, et on ne peut pas attirer les objets avec  :tired:  
Mais Kleiner devrait pouvoir arranger ça en effet  :Bave: 




> euh j'ai pas lu les 12 pages de forum, mais je vois pas grand monde parler du site, fenêtre noire avec texte vert,


 ::XD::

----------


## Super_maçon

::o: 

Je découvre ça a l'instant ! 

J'ai même cru au fake quand le gugus revient avec les photos de l'adresse GPS. C'est de la folie cette histoire, mazette, Zi update is lie !  ::o:

----------


## the Orange doc

Il manque pas de toupet ce site ^^ il me demande si ça me gêne de mentir sur ma couleur préférée XD

Je fais ce que je veux d'abord, c'est pas un site qui va m'en empêcher  ::P:

----------


## BullsEye

> juste en passant je ne sais pas si ça à été vu mais chaque image xx/32 symbolise un caractère je ne les distingue hélas pas tous mais certain sont même entourer d'un cercle verdâtre on obtient quelque chose du genre :
> la suite:
> 9459c6cac8c2 
> puis la lettre: o ou q
> puis : 3b8
> là je ne vos pas on dirait un pipe "|" ou un "!"
> ensuite: @ ou 2
> ensuite: 8b7cc674F0
> 
> si ça donne une idée...


Oui oui, c'était un hash MD5 qui cache le numéro BBS  ::): 
T'inquiète pas, cette nuit un max de matière grise à coulé sur le net  ::zzz::

----------


## Akajouman

> euh j'ai pas lu les 12 pages de forum, mais je vois pas grand monde parler du site, fenêtre noire avec texte vert, qui te poses des énigmes, qui te demande si on peut couper un gâteau en plus de 7 parts avec seulement 4 coupes. et surtout ... qui te demande quel animal tu voudrais élever parmi un choix de 2314 choix ....


Tu peux répondre au hasard!

Le but de ce questionnaire est de savoir si tu serais capable d'être un cobaye pour les salles d'Aperture; le seul truc à faire correctement est de recopier le code de 64 milles chiffres et lettres qu'ont te donne au début!  :;):

----------


## Conan3D

> euh j'ai pas lu les 12 pages de forum, mais je vois pas grand monde parler du site, fenêtre noire avec texte vert, qui te poses des énigmes, qui te demande si on peut couper un gâteau en plus de 7 parts avec seulement 4 coupes. et surtout ... qui te demande quel animal tu voudrais élever parmi un choix de 2314 choix ....


C'pas 4 coupes, c'4 diagonales :
En gros, si on coupe un gateau avec 4 diagonales, on peut avoir plus de 7 parts?

----------


## the Orange doc

Mais c'est nouveau ce site, on peut y apprendre qqchose ?

Note : pourquoi dans une question j'ai un "e" qui clignote doucement dans le mot "example"

Valve s'y connait bien pour faire psychoter les gens ^^

----------


## Akajouman

> Mais c'est nouveau ce site, on peut y apprendre qqchose ?
> 
> Note : pourquoi dans une question j'ai un "e" qui clignote doucement dans le mot "example"
> 
> Valve s'y connait bien pour faire psychoter les gens ^^


En notant les lettres qui clignotent, on obtient: "the cake is a lie"

----------


## the Orange doc

Ooohhhh d'accord, merci pour l'info

----------


## SenpaiSilver

Bien jouer !
J'essaie aussi de faire des recherches de mon coter, mais vous etes trop en avance.

Valve a reussi a faire le buzz de l'annee, ca m'interesserais meme d'ecrire une fic dessus. :D

Pour la salle du gateau, vous parlez de la salle juste a la fin ?? Si c'est le cas j'ai essayer de chercher, et meme ne me baladant avec une radio dedans j'ai rien trouver. :/

Dommage que je reprenne dans 25 minutes, j'aurais voulu chercher avec vous.

----------


## Yka04

Au fait, ce site et ce questionnaire existent depuis le lancement de Portal... 

Par contre, il peut avoir été mis à jour pour l'occasion et cacher des indices.

----------


## kalisto75

le site est vieux, il date de la sortie de portal

----------


## the Orange doc

Merci Yka04

Le "il a peut-être été mis à jour" évite que je me sente trop ridicule ^^

Mais ce questionnaire est néanmoins hilarant.

----------


## Johnny Boy

1100 personnes sur le topac!  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## AtomicBondage

C'est officiel : Valve est la meilleure boîte de jeux vidéos de tous les temps.

----------


## JuBoK

Tout ça pour un jeu qu'on va finir en 5h :troll:


Non sérieux ça marche bien : Ça donne envie de rejouer à hl²  :Bave:

----------


## Flod

> 1100 personnes sur le topac!


Faut dire que les commentaires des news de trois différents sites renvoient ici  ::o: 

C'est ça la classe!

Edit: Sinon, super buzz, je suis curieux de voir ce que ça va donner. Épisode 3 j'espère.  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Tromzy

Et si c'était un buzz bidon avec aucune annonce à la clé, juste histoire de relancer l'intérêt des joueurs pour ce studio ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Froyok

> 1100 personnes sur le topac!


Nouveau hit !
Une petit chanson pour l'occasion !  ::o:

----------


## Xùn

Encore une victoire des canards. N'empêche, j'aime Valve.

----------


## Akajouman

Les Canards sont forts, c'est tout!

Et ce grâce à KAHN§§§ 

Sinon pour le succès des radios, dans la salle 9, on entend la musique mais il n'y a pas de radio!  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

::o:  !

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> Seulement quand j'arrive pas à dormir et que j'ai un maillot de hockey sur le dos.


J'espère que c'est celui des penguins  ::):

----------


## Wiltjay

> !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1e5...584e09ae69.jpg


Et une minute plus tard 1150!

A t'on des nouvelles?
J'avoue que ce jeu de piste est génial à suivre!  ::):

----------


## tenshu

Hummm joli le recap sur le fofo de steam.

Maintenant j'imagine qu'ils vont nous faire des mise à jour régulièrement pour faire peter le buzz.

----------


## Johnny Boy

> !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1e5...584e09ae69.jpg


Étonnant que les serveurs tiennent encore...  ::P: h34r:

 :B):

----------


## Froyok

> Étonnant que les serveurs tiennent encore... h34r:


Je me disais la même chose !  :^_^:

----------


## Pontifex

Apparemment, en faisant mumuse avec les logs du BBS, on obtient du texte semblable à celui du casting pour le rôle du doubleur de Cave Johnson dans Portal 2.
Il semblerait donc que la montagne n'accouchera pas d'une taupinière, mais d'une vraie annonce !

Edit: pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a un guide vidéo pour l'obtention du nouveau succès

----------


## AtomicBondage

...Je crois que les fans sont tellement à fond qu'ils ont réussi à épuiser en 24H quasiment tous les indices laissés par Valve ^^

---------- Post ajouté à 13h47 ----------




> Apparemment, en faisant mumuse avec les logs du BBS, on obtient du texte semblable à celui du casting pour le rôle du doubleur de Cave Johnson dans Portal 2.
> Il semblerait donc que la montagne n'accouchera pas d'une taupinière, mais d'une vraie annonce !


Dans le même thread, plusieurs éléments laissent à penser qu'une date importante sera le 11 mars (03/11 en notation américaine).

----------


## tenshu

Vu le coup du dialogue provenant du casting présumant leaké de portal 2 il semblerait oui.

Par contre WTF sur les tableau ascii.

----------


## Pelomar

Ca fait bizarre d'écrire en sachant que plus d'un millier de personnes lisent.

Anus.

----------


## AtomicBondage

> Vu le coup du dialogue provenant du casting présumant leaké de portal 2 il semblerait oui.


Les textes ont été un peu réécrits, mais c'est à 90% identique.

Et c'est juste génial.




> Lemme tell ya about a fella. Lived thousands a years ago. Didn't want nothin' but fer folks to be a little bit nicer to each other. And in the end, he sacrificed himself to save us all. You know who I'm talking about**: Hercules.


Je ne sais pas qui s'occupe d'écrire les dialogues chez Valve, mais c'est un bon.

----------


## Conan3D

Rectum

----------


## KiwiX

J'ai jamais joué à Portal.  :tired:

----------


## Akajouman

> Rectum


Toi, t'es pas un Modo, donc fait gaffe, tu vas te prendre des points, surtout si c'est Boulon qui te les file, tu pleure!  ::P:

----------


## Pelomar

> J'ai jamais joué à Portal.


BURN


(Ca veut dire que t'as pas l'orange box ?  :tired: )

edit : bon d'un côté je fais le malin mais j'ai toujours pas fini l'épisode 1 et 2  :tired:

----------


## Akajouman

> J'ai jamais joué à Portal.





> bon d'un côté je fais le malin mais j'ai toujours pas fini l'épisode 1 et 2


Shame on You!!!! 

C'est des pilliers du JV, les mecs!

----------


## Anton

J'ai jamais fini _Portal_, mais je l'avais acheté suite à la démo sur 360  :tired: 



_- Le buzz du jour, c'est les_ people _de chez Valve qui ont mis à jour l'excellent mais ancien_ Portal_, avec des espèces d'énigmes dignes des buzzés_ Lost _et_ Battlestar Galactica_, et qui attire des milliers de jeunes joueurs comme tout bon buzz sait le faire. Y aura-t-il un_ Portal 2_ ? Le_ people _Gabe Newell va t il se gaver encore plus ? C'est ce que nous vous révèlerons, dans 50 Minutes Insiiiiiiiiiide !_

----------


## Eklis

> edit : bon d'un côté je fais le malin mais j'ai toujours pas fini l'épisode 1 et 2


 ::mellow:: 

Mais qu'est-ce que tu fous là ?  ::o:

----------


## Xùn

Je suis vraiment sur le cul. Les mecs pourraient te balancer l'annonce  direct... mais non, ils te font un buzz de folie, qui monte doucement,  et là on est à l'agonie, on veut savoir.
J'en peux plus bordel.  ::o: 



> J'ai jamais joué à Portal.


 :haha:

----------


## tenshu

> Shame on You!!!! 
> 
> C'est des pilliers du JV, les mecs!



Ok, je me dévoue pour t'annoncer qu'il semble très probable que ton taux de fanboyisme te pousses à secréter beaucoup trop d'adrénaline.

Just a friendly reminder.

----------


## hellsing

Tiens les mecs de valent au lieu de coder l'ep 3, ils font des puzzle grandeur nature.
Sympatoche tout ça

----------


## Sao

Kiwix chope toi Portal et vite. Roger that bordayl.

----------


## tenshu

Joli:






> I've done the following:
> 
> 1) 2 sets of Noise Reduction in photoshop
> 2) Corrected Curves so white = white and black = black and boosted the midtones a bit.

----------


## Basique

Au fait je l'ai pas vu mais sur le site d'aperture science si quand on nous demande notre code on répond thecakeisalie on a un message d'un employé d'Aperture ::):

----------


## tenshu

SHIT :



http://www.alexyork.co.uk/imagedump/bigimage.png

----------


## oks2024

> Tiens les mecs de valent au lieu de coder l'ep 3, ils font des puzzle grandeur nature.
> Sympatoche tout ça


Tout ce buzz pour annoncer fièrement :

"On a mis ça en place pour le début du développement de l'Episode 3  :B): "  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> SHIT :


O-M-G.  ::mellow::

----------


## tenshu

Franchement je croit plus à la thèse portal 2 les ASCII ressemblent furieusement, à un level de portal, l'incinérateur du companion cube, les tourelles, le coeur du cube, une test chamber. Sur la cinquième on dirait une porte blindé de portal.

bref...

----------


## KaMy

> Shame on You!!!! 
> 
> C'est des pilliers du JV, les mecs!


Mouais, HL je veux bien, HL² ça vaut quand même pas tripette surtout quand on le compare aux autres FPS sortis au même moment, comme far cry par exemple.

Voir FEAR l'année d'après.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et le nouveau slogan à la fin "Apple is a lie" !  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 14h09 ----------




> Voir FEAR 2 l'année d'après.


FEAR 2 1 an après HL² ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Akajouman

> Tout ce buzz pour annoncer fièrement :
> 
> "On a mis ça en place pour le début du développement de l'Episode 3 " .


Je pense que c'est ça!

Et le 3 Mars, il annoceront que tout ça, c'était pour nous faire baver, et qu'ils ont rien commencé du tout!

----------


## asfel

Bon juste pour info et pour le site Aperturescience :

Le code du début pas la peine de le noter, Les lettres sont en miniscules et ils précisent bien que c'est"case sensitive" or on ne peut écrire qu'en majuscules  ::P: 

Il faut entrer *thecakeisalie* comme dit plus haut, mais sans espace...

Par contre les images subliminales en asccii j'ai pas pu capturer, peut être et sans doute un gateau...

----------


## AtomicBondage

> Je pense que c'est ça!
> 
> Et le 3 Mars, il annoceront que tout ça, c'était pour nous faire baver, et qu'ils ont rien commencé du tout!


Vous n'avez pas compris : ce jeu de piste, C'EST l'épisode 3  :^_^:   ::ninja::

----------


## KaMy

> FEAR 2 1 an après HL² ?


Trompé et édité dans le seconde tu te doutes bien que un an après HL² peu que y avoir FEAR 1er du nom.  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Trompé et édité dans le seconde tu te doutes bien que un an HL²après peu que y avoir FEAR 1er du nom.


Moi oui ! Mais toi...  :tired:

----------


## AtomicBondage

> Franchement je croit plus à la thèse portal 2 les ASCII ressemblent furieusement, à un level de portal, l'incinérateur du companion cube, les tourelles, le coeur du cube, une test chamber. Sur la cinquième on dirait une porte blindé de portal.
> 
> bref...


Je crois que Portal 2 == HL² épisode 3

----------


## clement_s

> Au fait je l'ai pas vu mais sur le site d'aperture science si quand on nous demande notre code on répond thecakeisalie on a un message d'un employé d'Aperture


je confirme

----------


## Johnny Boy

Et si c'était Half Life 3 en fait....?  ::O:  :tired: 




 :^_^: 

 :Emo:

----------


## Akajouman

Enfin bon, vivement l'EP3 ou Portal 2, ou HL² Eportal 3.2.

On aura assez attendu!

----------


## KouKroute

> FEAR 1 an après HL²


Il a raison, HL² n'est pas non plus le meilleur jeu de la galaxie, même si Portal et l'Ep 2 m'ont vraiment ravis !

J'espère cependant que tout ce buzz correspondra à l'annonce d'une sortie "prochaine" et non pas au début du développement... ce qui m'étonnerai quand même

----------


## Septa

> Je ne sais pas qui s'occupe d'écrire les dialogues chez Valve, mais c'est un bon.


Je crois me souvenir qu'ils ont embauché (entre autre) Erik Wolpaw, un des gars qui écrivait sur Old Man Murray et qui avait notamment bossé sur Psychonaut.
( Jeu imparfait, mais qui a des dialogues vraiment géniaux )

----------


## Conan3D

Je trouve pas les radio  :tired:

----------


## Nono

> Je crois que Portal 2 == HL² épisode 3


Deux jeux en parallèle, et à la fin Gordon fait du hors charte avec la jolie cobaye.

----------


## clement_s

Apres "thecakeisalie"


A remarquer sur la video c'est un vieux lit, pas celui de portal

----------


## KaMy

> Ne change pas les propos Pyjama Wallon ! Il parlait de la sortie de FEAR 1 (one) un an après HL², et il a raison... HL² n'est pas non plus le meilleur jeu de la galaxie, même si Portal et l'Ep 2 m'ont vraiment ravis !
> 
> J'espère cependant que tout ce buzz correspondra à l'annonce d'une sortie "prochaine" et non pas au début du développement... ce qui m'étonnerai quand même


Il a rien changé je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux en tapant mon texte (et l'autre aussi d'ailleurs  ::wacko:: ).

Mais comparativement à FEAR il est loin derrière et je parle même pas de Far Cry qui est loiiin devant HL².

J'espère vraiment un Portal 2 et pas HL² ep 3

----------


## Sao

> Je trouve pas les radio


Cherche dans les hauteurs.

----------


## clement_s

J'ai cliquer sur "return" comme indiqué et je suis tombé sur ça


EDIT : Déjà trouvé depuis 2007 je pense qu'il n'y a rien sur le site tout dans les fichiers.

----------


## CRAPULEFR

Et si on avait Half Life 2 Ep3+Portal 2+Gunman Chronicles 2 dans une même boîte ?

----------


## zAo

Ce sont de grand malades chez Valve :D

----------


## Conan3D

> Cherche dans les hauteurs.


Toujours pas  :tired:

----------


## AtomicBondage

> Deux jeux en parallèle, et à la fin Gordon fait du hors charte avec la jolie cobaye.


...De la 

Spoiler Alert! 


nécrophilie

, alors...

----------


## Froyok

> Deux jeux en parallèle, et à la fin Gordon fait du hors charte avec la jolie cobaye.


 ::o: 
Alyx est cocu !

---------- Post ajouté à 14h36 ----------




> Et si on avait Half Life 2 Ep3+Portal 2+Gunman Chronicles 2 dans une même boîte ?


Gunman chronicles 2 !  :Bave:

----------


## Akajouman

> Toujours pas


Jeu à jour?

----------


## AtomicBondage

Par contre, ça ne m'étonnerai pas que l'on ait un twist où c'est Aperture et GlaDOS (bis ?) qui nous débarrassent des envahisseurs ET en les rendant fous :D

J'aimerai bien voir un advisor essayer de communiquer avec Cave Johnson  ::P:

----------


## karn

> ...De la 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> nécrophilie
> 
> , alors...


heu elle 

Spoiler Alert! 


encore vivante a la fin de portal de mémoire, nan ?

----------


## Conan3D

Heu, oui, il m'a fait la maj :/
Vous pouvez juste me dire où se trouve la premiere, que je vérifie?
En fait je crois qu'il l'a pas faite, ce connard de béta steam D/

----------


## Akajouman

> Heu, oui, il m'a fait la maj :/
> Vous pouvez juste me dire où se trouve la premiere, que je vérifie?


Dans le bloc avec le lit et les chiottes!

La cellule pour se détendre!  :;):

----------


## Sao

Faut juste la faire sortir pour qu'elle se valide (que la LED rouge devienne verte).

----------


## Pelomar

> Heu, oui, il m'a fait la maj :/
> Vous pouvez juste me dire où se trouve la premiere, que je vérifie?
> En fait je crois qu'il l'a pas faite, ce connard de béta steam D/

----------


## CRAPULEFR

Comment on passe du rouge au vert ? Svp (Pour les radios)

----------


## Conan3D

Quelle led? :D

----------


## Akajouman

Sur la Radio, tu as une lumière rouge, et la petite musique d'ambiance "still alive", ensuite ça grésille et enfin, tu as la transmission, et la lumière devient verte!

De toute façon, dans toutes les salles, tu auras la petite musique pour voir si la MàJ s'est faite!  :;):

----------


## blue112

Quand on fait tout le formulaire sur aperturescience.com (login CJOHNSON, pass TIER3, puis APPLY) des lettres clignotent...

t...h...e...c...a...k...e... Besoin de vous dire la suite ? The cake is a lie.
Tout à la fin du formulaire il demande de retaper le numéro du début (truc qui ressemble à ça http://s.blue112.eu/s7b3ea7d.jpg et qui change à chaque fois).
J'ai essayé mais je me suis planté il semblerai... Si quelqu'un y arrive.

----------


## CRAPULEFR

> Sur la Radio, tu as une lumière rouge, et la petite musique d'ambiance "still alive", ensuite ça grésille et enfin, tu as la transmission, et la lumière devient verte!
> 
> De toute façon, dans toutes les salles, tu auras la petite musique pour voir si la MàJ s'est faite!


Ah merci !

----------


## Aghora

C'est marrant. Ca me rappelle les énigmes de Ouverture Facile où fallait bidouiller les trucs nous mêmes (enregistrement de son, etc) pour avancer.

----------


## clement_s

> Quand on fait tout le formulaire sur aperturescience.com (login CJOHNSON, pass TIER3, puis APPLY) des lettres clignotent...
> 
> t...h...e...c...a...k...e... Besoin de vous dire la suite ? The cake is a lie.
> Tout à la fin du formulaire il demande de retaper le numéro du début (truc qui ressemble à ça http://s.blue112.eu/s7b3ea7d.jpg et qui change à chaque fois).
> J'ai essayé mais je me suis planté il semblerai... Si quelqu'un y arrive.


A oublié en fait ça date de 2007 tout ça, ya pas de numéro à taper, il faut taper "thecakeisalie" et pas l'air d'y avoir de nouveau truc

----------


## blue112

Ils l'ont peut être mis à jour entre temps *_*

----------


## KiwiX

> (Ca veut dire que t'as pas l'orange box ? )


J'ai acheté un uber compte au tout début de STEAM donc j'allais pas me faire chier à racheter une OrangeBox pour avoir des jeux en double.




> C'est des pilliers du JV, les mecs!


Autant Portal, je veux bien mais 2 DLC...  :tired:

----------


## AtomicBondage

> heu elle 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> encore vivante a la fin de portal de mémoire, nan ?


A la fin, elle 

Spoiler Alert! 


mange du gâteau

.

----------


## YetiEric

Hé, les gars, sur la site aperturescience.com, ya rien de nouveau, des nerds on dé-compilé le .swf et l'on comparé a des sauvegarde d'il y a perpette et rien n'a changé d'un iota

Fausse piste  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

> A la fin, elle 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> mange du gâteau
> 
> .




Spoiler Alert! 


Mensonge, mensonge !

----------


## tenshu

Un mec serait en train de passer les ASCII du BBS dans une moulinette pour les convertir en sons.
Parait qu'il obtient des phrases :




> so i'm working on getting those ascii pics turned into sounds...there's DEFINITELY something there, sounds like a voice, but hard to clean up, so much extra garbage.





> hahahaha, i swear GlaDOS is in this image saying 'he loves me' i can't wait to host this for you guys when it's clear

----------


## Conan3D

Non mais OMFGFFFFFGWTF quoi

----------


## YetiEric

> Non mais OMFGFFFFFGWTF quoi


Je dirais meme plus : EPIC EPIC OMFGWTFBBQ !

----------


## Kinski

Je crois qu'on le tient le über buzz de l'année, chapeau bas, Valve ::O: 

Bon... J'ai plus qu'à réinstaller Portal...

----------


## KiwiX

Et là : _"Left 4 Dead 3 in progress"_  :Cigare:

----------


## moutaine

On veut des infos!!!!! :Bave:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Et là : _"Left 4 Dead 3 in progress"_


Déjà lue sur jv.fr.  ::ninja::

----------


## Burr

> Déjà lue sur jv.fr.


Et au moins deux fois sur ce même sujet.  ::ninja::

----------


## Popinou

Sur aperturescience.com après s'etre loggé en cavejohnson, on peut faire dir et voir qu'il y a un fichier apply.exe...

Donc on peut entrer apply et suivre les instructions.

----------


## Sk-flown

Peut être que pour la première fois au monde une intelligence artificiel a acquis une conscience et qu'elle se joue de nous...

:ghostintheshell:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, en fait c'est un coup de GladOS et pas de VALVe  ::o:  !

----------


## znokiss

> Sur aperturescience.com après s'etre loggé en cavejohnson, on peut faire dir et voir qu'il y a un fichier apply.exe...
> 
> Donc on peut entrer apply et suivre les instructions.


T'inscrire pour dire un truc qui a été posté y'a 12 pages mérite un  :haha: 

Sinon, à tous ceux qui nous lisent, je ne peux que vous conseiller d'acheter le dernier canard PC numéro 208 bientôt en kiosque avec son dossier spécial HL² - episode 3, c'est très intéressant.

----------


## YetiEric

Aux dernières nouvelles, ils essayent de passer les Ascii art et le mic-mac obtenu sur le BBS en son

----------


## CRAPULEFR

Et si les supers soldat combine avaient était envoyé durant la Guerre des Sept Heures pour exterminer les survivants d'Aperture Science dans le Boréalis ?  ::huh::

----------


## Nieur

> Aux dernières nouvelles, ils essayent de passer les Ascii art et le mic-mac obtenu sur le BBS en son


Je doute d'un succès : déjà, avoir une image qui représente qqch à l'endroit ET à l'envers c'est chaud, mais qu'une image intelligible soit AUSSI un son intelligible, ça serait énorme. Sauf si on a des ASCII-Art un peu aléatoires.

Bon, c'est Valve.

----------


## silence

Il marche leur buzz à la con, je viens de me payer l'orange box pour recommencer Half Life 2 et enfin finir ses épisodes ...  ::(: 

En tout cas Valve nous a encore pondu un trip bien tordu. Gloire aux geek qui ont suivit le mouvement. Regardez Kahn Lusth et sa nuit blanche ou celui qui est partit faire un tour aux coordonnées Gps. Ils auraient lâché un point en haute mer qu'il y aurait eu un dingue pour y plonger.  ::wub:: 

_Edit : et vous savez quoi il y a un site aperture scie ... Franchement lisez un peu les pages précédentes quoi._

----------


## pastaga56

bizarre me direz vous, mais j'ai fait une petite  découverte (ou pas) qui vous fera peut être rire   

comme cité ci dessus

Mise à jour 13 : Aucune idée de ce que ça peut être mais quelqu'un a  trouvé une manière "d'entrer" sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/.  Tapez "login" puis "cavejohnson" et enfin le mot de passe "portal". 

une fois cela fait j'ai essayé de taper plusieurs mots dont "valve" ,  ensuite le site m'as dit "good bye" et m'a redirigé vers Google! inutile car j'y comprend rien mais cela m'as bien fait rire  :;): 

Valve est un studio mystérieux je trouve!

----------


## blue112

J'ai fait quelques manip sur le son et j'ai réussi à obtenir ça : http://p.blue112.eu/index_zone/alive_next.mp3

J'entends "He's alive next" ...

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> T'inscrire pour dire un truc qui a été posté y'a 12 pages mérite un 
> 
> Sinon, à tous ceux qui nous lisent, je ne peux que vous conseiller d'acheter le dernier canard PC numéro 208 bientôt en kiosque avec son dossier spécial HL² - episode 3, c'est très intéressant.


Petit comique  ::):

----------


## Nasma

> Il marche leur buzz à la con, je viens de me payer l'orange box pour recommencer Half Life 2 et enfin finir ses épisodes ... 
> 
> En tout cas Valve nous a encore pondu un trip bien tordu. Gloire aux geek qui ont suivit le mouvement. Regardez Kahn Lusth et sa nuit blanche ou celui qui est partit faire un tour aux coordonnées Gps. Ils auraient lâché un point en haute mer qu'il y aurait eu un dingue pour y plonger.


Je leur conseille une faille océanique vers 4-5000 mètre de profondeur pour tester la volonté des gens la fois prochaine. :B):

----------


## clement_s

> bizarre me direz vous, mais j'ai fait une petite  découverte (ou pas) qui vous fera peut être rire  http://image.jeuxvideo.com/smileys_img/39.gif 
> 
> comme cité ci dessus
> 
> Mise à jour 13 : Aucune idée de ce que ça peut être mais quelqu'un a  trouvé une manière "d'entrer" sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/.  Tapez "login" puis "cavejohnson" et enfin le mot de passe "portal". 
> 
> une fois cela fait j'ai essayé de taper plusieurs mots dont "valve" ,  ensuite le site m'as dit "good bye" et m'a redirigé vers Google! inutile car j'y comprend rien mais cela m'as bien fait rire 
> 
> Valve est un studio mystérieux je trouve!


ça a déjà du être trouvé comme tout le reste mais amusant en effet. 
Dommage qu'il n'ai pas mis à jour le site ça aurait été marrant de chercher sur cette voie la aussi   ::sad::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

blue212 : T'entends ça comment ? C'est pas juste une interprétation de ce que t'as lu quelque part ?

----------


## pastaga56

> ça a déjà du être trouvé comme tout le reste mais amusant en effet. 
> Dommage qu'il n'ai pas mis à jour le site ça aurait été marrant de chercher sur cette voie la aussi



franchement j'ai vraiment hâte d'en savoir plus car Valve sont doué pour fair régner les mystères  :^_^:

----------


## blue112

> blue212 : T'entends ça comment ? C'est pas juste une interprétation de ce que t'as lu quelque part ?


Moi c'est Blue112. Et c'est assez clair le "He's alive" ou "is alive". Le "next", j'entends plus "nex", mais bon. Si quelqu'un entends autre chose...

----------


## Popinou

> T'inscrire pour dire un truc qui a été posté y'a 12 pages mérite un


Troller sans regarder ma date d'inscription mérite un  :nawak: .

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Blue212 ( :;): ) : Je dois avoir un problème avec le son. Je n'entends pas quelqu'un disant clairement "he's alive next";

----------


## blue112

Est ce que tu penses que Valve va nous donner un truc clair ? Non... Moi j'entends ça, après j'aurai aimé avoir un échantillon plus long et pas épuré pour avoir le message le message complet (et pas un bout, il semblerai).

----------


## CRAPULEFR

Je pense qu'il faudra attendre ce soir (décalage horaire) pour décrocher un communiquer de Valve.

----------


## blue112

Ou bien ils vont nous laisser chercher comme ça, rien n'est bien sur.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Est ce que tu penses que Valve va nous donner un truc clair ?


C'est toi qui m'a dit que c'était clair...


Enfin bref, moi j'entends "Pisse dans ton durex mec".

----------


## kmarouane

Je ne sais pas si ca était dis mais
je penserais pour une annonce demain pour Ep3
car : demain c'est le 3 Mars > 3/3

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Je ne sais pas si ca était dis mais
> je penserais pour une annonce demain pour Ep3
> car : demain c'est le 3 Mars > 3/3


Peut-être qu'ils vont annoncer une sortie en 3333 !!111!!1!!

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Vous êtes partis tellement loin, qu'à un moment j'ai cru m'être égaré sur le topic à bObO. Faudrait penser à intégrer ce genre de truc au gameplay des prochains jeux, parce que vous aimez vraiment ça.

----------


## Johnny Boy

Moi je suis pas parti perso...  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

On se calme, je sens qu'on va tous péter une durite.
@blue112 : impossible d'écouter ton son, quand je le dl il ne fait que 329octet.

----------


## kalisto75

Pour le site http://www.aperturescience.com/ allez faire un tour sur http://nayi.free.fr/aperture/index.html il y a plein d'infos dessus, dont des commandes pas citées ici. J'ai trouvé en plus un autre accès au site, login : chell (l'heroine de portal 1) password : portal

----------


## YetiEric

Pour le moment, tout le monde essaye de comprendre quelle est la signification des images obtenue par le BBS

----------


## znokiss

> Troller sans regarder ma date d'inscription  mérite un .


Oups, pardon, mes excuses plates.  :;): 




> bizarre me direz vous, mais j'ai fait une petite  découverte (ou pas) qui vous fera peut être rire  
> 
> Mise à jour 13 : Aucune idée de ce que ça peut être mais quelqu'un a  trouvé une manière "d'entrer" sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/.  Tapez "login" puis "cavejohnson" et enfin le mot de passe "portal".


hihihihehehéhéhéHaHAHAHAA*HAHAHAAHAHAHOHOOOARFARF


* Sinon, je voulais vous dire un nouveau truc : sur le site d'Aperture Science, quand on entre login et après prout et après portal, y se passe un de ces trucs de gueudin  ::o: 

Purée, je suis de bonne humeur, aujourd'hui  :^_^:

----------


## tenshu

Arretez avec le site aperture science y'a rien de neuf à ce sujet.
Tout le buzz est sur les fichiers et sons ajoutés par la dernière mise à jour.

----------


## znokiss

> Arretez avec le site aperture science y'a rien de neuf à ce sujet.
> Tout le buzz est sur les fichiers et sons ajoutés par la dernière mise à jour.


Tu rigoles, mec ? Je viens à l'instant de trouver un truc de ouf : quand on tape "login", et après "Johnson Truc" et ensuite "portal" comme password, on arrive à accéder au site !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Même qu'on peut taper thecakeisalie ! Paraît que ça a un rapport avec le jeu Partol.

----------


## blue112

On peut taper n'importe quoi de plus de deux caractère comme login.

----------


## Herrmann Goulag

Putain j'ai peur.

----------


## Akajouman

> Tu rigoles, mec ? Je viens à l'instant de trouver un truc de ouf : quand on tape "login", et après "Johnson Truc" et ensuite "portal" comme password, on arrive à accéder au site !


 :tired: 

 ::P:

----------


## Velgos

Ouais Tenshu, t'es pas à la pointe ! Je viens de découvrir que quand on tapait "Einstein" en login et "Portal" en pass, on avait une nouvelle entrée !

----------


## YetiEric

> Tu rigoles, mec ? Je viens à l'instant de trouver un truc de ouf : quand on tape "login", et après "Johnson Truc" et ensuite "portal" comme password, on arrive à accéder au site !


N'importe quel login avec le pass "portal" marche

Le site n'a pas bougé depuis de lustre, des nerds on décomplié le .swf et rien n'a chagé par rapport a avant

----------


## Velgos

Ca marche aussi avec "Kant"  !

---------- Post ajouté à 16h20 ----------

Et avec Louis XIV !

---------- Post ajouté à 16h20 ----------

Et avec "Pikachu" !

----------


## Conan3D

ARRETE JE M'APPELLE LOUIS  :tired:

----------


## Akajouman

> ARRETE JE M'APPELLE LOUIS


 :haha: 




 ::ninja:: 


Bon, on verra bien ce soir ou demain si valve fera une annonce de DINGUE§

----------


## Max_well

Bon, ça sent très fort le Portal 2 quand même.

Valve doit un peu avoir la haine de voir que leurs énigmes ont tenu une soirée :D
C'est violent quand même cette puissance de déduction combinée.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Bon, ça sent très fort le Portal 2 quand même.
> 
> Valve doit un peu avoir la haine de voir que leurs énigmes ont tenu une soirée :D
> C'est violent quand même cette puissance de déduction combinée.


Eh Max_well !

C'est pas la peine d'en rajouter.

----------


## tenshu

Un mystère de résolu :



La thèse de HL s'éloigne encore.

----------


## znokiss

> N'importe quel login avec le pass "portal" marche
> Le site n'a pas bougé depuis de lustre, des nerds on décomplié le .swf et rien n'a chagé par rapport a avant


Je faisais du second degré, rapports aux gars qui nous ramène des "nouvelles exclus" sur ce site vieux de 2 ans.
C'est moins drôle quand on les explique, les blagues...  :tired:

----------


## Nasma

> Un mystère de résolu :
> 
> http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/4...epossible1.jpg
> 
> La thèse de HL s'éloigne encore.


L'épisode 3 devais pas se dérouler dans le bateau d'aperture?

----------


## YetiEric

> Je faisais du second degré, rapports aux gars qui nous ramène des "nouvelles exclus" sur ce site vieux de 2 ans.
> C'est moins drôle quand on les explique, les blagues...


Désolé, suis a l'ouest, j'ai veillé cette nuit pour suivre le bin's  :tired: 

Sinon, y a des gens qui cogintent sur irc.chat-solutions.org #portal

----------


## Darkath

> L'épisode 3 devais pas se dérouler dans le bateau d'aperture?


Ou du moins il devait se faire rejoindre les 2 univers, d'ou le fait que tout le monde parle d'HL3 ^^

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> L'épisode 3 devais pas se dérouler dans le bateau d'aperture?


Nan mais de toute façon on aura HL² Ep³ en box avec Portal 2 et un autre jeu. Genre l'Orange Box quoi.  :B):

----------


## cailloux

Wouaw ! J'adore ce genre de buzz

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ok désolé je me suis endormi comme une merde sur mon canapé.
Je repars à la pêche aux infos, restez à l'écoute!

----------


## fistons

Quel homme.

----------


## Conan3D

JAY UN PROBLEME §§§

Je démarre portal : PAS LA MAJ
Je le désintalle/réinstalle (OB Boite) puis màj : TOUJOURS PAS
Je remet l'UI de steam en normal (pas beta) : Màj  : TOUJOURS PAS
JAN AI MAR
J'ai le jeu en anglais, et j'ai pu ma save de jeu fini (formatage de DD BTW)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Il y a une théorie selon laquelle on pourrait s'attendre à une annonce de Gabe Newell le 11 Mars, rapport au BBS affichant GLaDOS 3.11, date à laquelle il doit recevoir un prix de pionier du jeu vidéo lors d'une conférence de développeurs.

----------


## Myron

J'ai hâte de voir ce que tout ça va donner.
Joli coup de teasing en tout cas  ::):

----------


## Max_well

> Il y a une théorie selon laquelle on pourrait s'attendre à une annonce de Gabe Newell le 11 Mars, rapport au BBS affichant GLaDOS 3.11, date à laquelle il doit recevoir un prix de pionier du jeu vidéo lors d'une conférence de développeurs.


Je propose que le prochain CPC soit dédié à la gloire de Kahn Lusth.

----------


## CRAPULEFR

Une confirmation se soir et un trailer le 11 ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

De nouveaux ASCII, on peut y voir à la fois du Half Life avec des visuels d'ensemble et du Portal avec GLaDOS en bas à droite : http://cdupload.com/public/view/full/45650

----------


## Myron

Si ils comptent nous tenir en haleine jusque la il va en falloir des trucs cachés vu la vitesse de déduction de cette masse fanatique ^^

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un ASCII semble plus logique après une petite rotation.

Ca ressemble vaguement à un intérieur d'Aperture Science.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

On veut du neuf Khan !  ::ninja::

----------


## alba

Je sais pas vous mais j'ai surtout l'impression qu'ils se foutent de nous. D'autant qu'il ont rien d'autre à branler vu que c'est des grosses feignasses chez valve. :tired: 

Mais si c'est bien un HF3...!!!  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Du neuf et du moins neuf.

----------


## Enarpilod

je me demande si ce n'est ptete pas une fusion des deux univers Half life et portal , car a la fin des infos sur les patients expliquant que ce sont des clochards , orphelins , patients psychiatrique , on peut clairement voir en ASCII la lettre Lambda de l'alphabet grec qui est quand meme l'icone de Half life

----------


## Pelomar

Portal 2 sera entièrement en ASCII  ::o:

----------


## YetiEric

Hey les canards, sa vous rappelle rien sa :





Les genre de tubes par lesquelles les companion cubes voyagent ?

----------


## PeterKmad

Eh bien... elle est efficace cette campagne de publicité... 
Moi, ça me rappelle un autre buzz, destiné à annoncer l'arrivée du très moyen album "Year Zero" de NIN -> http://www.nicolasclairembault.fr/?s=NIN+buzz
C'est très ludique, ces jeux de piste pour psychotiques. Mais c'est de la publicité tout de même. Raison gardez, cher Canards.

----------


## Conan3D

Vraiment personne peut m'aider?  :Emo:

----------


## YetiEric

Il semblerais que la structre carbonnée de chime organique soit un acide aminé

----------


## Froyok

> Portal 2 sera entièrement en ASCII


Et la tous les nerd ont la trique.

----------


## CRAPULEFR

A la deuxième image. Regardez bien le portail et ce qu'il y a dedans, on dirait des tours(citadelles).

----------


## moutaine

Je dirais que c'est juste les ombres d'un trous -_-

----------


## L'invité

Je viens d'allumer mon PC...
Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel?  :tired:

----------


## CRAPULEFR

> Je dirais que c'est juste les ombres d'un trous -_-


Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse  :tired:

----------


## Pelomar

> Je viens d'allumer mon PC...
> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel?


L'apocalypse approche.

----------


## Conan3D

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bb3be06...7f6c2c3983.jpg
> 
> A la deuxième image. Regardez bien le portail et ce qu'il y a dedans, on dirait des tours(citadelles).


Je pense plus que ce soit des pixels, crapute  :;):

----------


## Anton

> Je viens d'allumer mon PC...
> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel?


Valve nous fait deviner le nom du repreneur de Steam  :tired:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un bout de communication en provenance du BBS. Y'a des morceaux de phrase intéressants dedans, faisant référence à Aperture Science.


```
OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

0A 2B 4D 43 52 3A 20 42 32 31 32 0D 0A 0D 0A 2B 4D 52 52 3A 20 

APERTURE LABORATORIES GLaDOS 3.11 ttyS0 1200 1200


This computer system is for authorized use only. The use of this facility

may be monitored for computer security purposes. Any unauthorized access to

this system is prohibited and is subject to criminal and civil penalties

under Federal Laws including but not limited to Public Laws 83-703 and

99-474.


SYSTEM DUMP DATA BACK-PRESSURE HIGH: USE BACKUP ACCOUNT TO RELIEVE

**EMSI_REQA77E
              

GLaDOS login: backup
Password: backup
---- APERTURE LABORATORIES GLaDOS v3.11 ----

  -- COPYRIGHT (c) 1973-1997 APERTURE - ALL RIGHTS RESERVED

---- RECONNECTING TO BACKUP STREAM ----

---- CONNECTION ESTABLISHED ----

---- RECORD ENDS ----

  -- WARNING: EXTERNAL DATA-LINE STABILITY COMPROMISED

---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\03997821.398\06656556.646' (4149 BYTES) ---- 

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m_.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m__[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÒÜ&üR[0m²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÉRÜ[0mÛÛÛ3ê[0;7mÝ[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m___[0mW[0;7m_[0mW[0;7m___[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛÛ[0;7m_·_.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÞ[0mÈä[0;7mý..9Ü_.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜ[0;7mW[0m_[0;7mg.."[0mÜ°[0;7m_.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m_Üí[0mÜÜ[0;7m"T""""[0mÜÜ[0;7mBmÜ[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛÛâ[0;7mÜ[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÖ[0mÖÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.[0mÝ[0;7mÜ[0m [0;7m_ú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÖ[0müÜ[0;7m~[0mÛ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÛÜÈ[0;7m_[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÚ_.Ü[0mÜÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.ú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú[0mÛÛÜ[0;7mg.[0mÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛÛ[0;7m&.È[0mô[0;7mÜ_Ü_ÜÜ[0mÖÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m"[0mÜ[0;7mÜÜ_Ü_ÜÜ[0mÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛg9g[0;7mÜÜÜÜÜ[0m÷ø[0;7mý[0mÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m···p···[0mÛÛÛ[0;7mú.Þc[0mÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛ[0;7mKñ[0mÛÛü[0;7m"T"T""[0mô[0;7m¿.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.[0mâÜ[0;7mVWWW[0m°q[0;7mÜ[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mgÖ[0m~ÜÜÛÛÛÛÛü[0;7m"[0mÈÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú"~""~""[0mÛÛÛÛÛCÛ[0;7mú[0mÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛ[0;7má.ú_[0m~[0;7m~.....[0mÛÛg[0;7mÜ[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛâ[0;7mâ..--.[0mÛ[0;7mÈ[0mkÈÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÖ[0mÖNÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜ[0;7mÜ_ñ[0mÛ[0;7múú[0mÛÛ[0;7mú[0mÛÛÛ[0;7m_Üp[0mÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m [0;7mË[0m·[0;7mÜÜÜ[0m5Û[0;7m.úúú[0mÛÛÛÛ[0;7m_[0mg[0;7mÜÜÜÜÜ[0mü[0;7mf.ú...[0mÛ[0;7múú"Q[0m [0;7mÜ[0m333±ÝÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m"[0mÜÜ[0;7m0mmmmíW[0mÜÜïÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÜÜÜ[0;7m""[0mÜÈÛ[0;7mú[0mÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÜ[0mX°[0;7mü"~~~"[0m`[0;7m_.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m_[0müÜ[0;7m""""M[0m^[0;7mü.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú[0mÛÛÛÛ[0;7m....[0mÛÛÛÝ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÈ[0m`[0;7m_···Üd[0mâÜÛÛ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÛÛÛg[0;7mÜ[0mÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÜ[0m·[0;7m~[0mÛÛÛ[0;7mú.ú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ[0;7m-.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ [0;7mM[0m±[0;7mM[0m±_[0;7mü[0mÛÛ[0;7m×[0mí°ÛÛÛÛÛáô[0;7m0[0m±±[0;7mM[0mú[0;7m_[0mÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.[0mâÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÖ[0m~[0;7mü..-[0mÛÛÛ[0;7m_Ü[0mÜÜÜ[0;7mÜ_.Ü[0m°[0;7m"...-.`[0mÜ[0;7mÜ_ñ.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÜ[0mâ[0;7mÖ[0m"ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛ[0;7mÖmÜ[0mÖÛÛÛ[0;7m.ú[0mÛ[0;7m_Ü[0mÜ[0;7mü.[0mÛÛ[0;7mú[0mÜ~ÞÛ[0;7múú...ú..[0mÝÐý[0;7mf[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜ[0;7mü[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛq[0;7mM[0mÜÜ[0;7mÜ_[0mÛÛ[0;7m_Ü[0mÜ[0;7mü-..[0mÛÛ[0;7m..[0mÛÜÈ[0;7m_.ú[0mÛÛÛ[0;7m.[0mÛÛ[0;7m"~[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m_·_·_Ü_[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÜpÜg.ÖÜpÜÜ_Ü[0mÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛ[0;7mj~..."[0m_[0;7mÜÜ[0mÜ[0;7mü-..ú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m_[0m·È[0;7mÜ[0mÛ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.[0m ÜÜÜZ[0;7mÜ[0mÞ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜ[0;7mmNNmÐ[0m_[0;7m&[0mÜ[0;7mm[0mÜÜ[0;7mmr[0mÛÛÛ

[0m Û[0;7mjâ....j[0m3@[0;7mâñ..ú[0mÛÛ[0;7m_É_.._Ó%[0mÛ[0;7mQ[0mø[0;7mâ[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÖÜ_[0mWä[0;7m_[0mW[0;7m__ñ[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m___ññÞ[0mZ±RZ[0;7mnË·_[0mÛÛÛÛ

[0m [0;7mÖÝ_Òí%ü`"".[0mÜ[0;7mq..úúK[0m²q[0;7mÜí".[0mÛ[0;7m..[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mÜ[0mj[0;7m"[0mÜÜÜÜ[0;7m"[0mÜÜÈÛ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mjP~.."7N""[0mÛÛÛ[0;7m.9%[0mÛÛÛ

[0m [0;7m""ä......-...[0mÜ[0;7mÜ[0mÛ[0;7m.jjP[0mÛ[0;7m..ú[0mÛ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛâ[0;7mâ[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú[0mÛ[0;7m"[0m¿[0;7mÜ[0mÛ[0;7mÜ[0mÛ[0;7m.[0mÛ[0;7múÝ[0mÛÛ[0;7mú....ú[0mÛÛÛÛ[0;7m..[0mÞÛÛÛ

[0m [0;7mú.ú[0mÛ[0;7múú.......[0mÛÛ[0;7m9m[0mÜ[0;7m~.ú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛü[0;7mâ.ú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛï_jÜÜÜÜjÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú_[0mÞÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m....ú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ_[0;7mÜ[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛâ[0;7mâ[0mÛÛ[0;7m..[0mÛÛ[0;7mÓg.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mjF.[0mÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7múú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.[0mÛÛÜ½[0;7m_.[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝjÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m..½»[0m²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mpü[0mÛ[0;7mú[0mÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛg[0;7mÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ[0mjÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú..-[0mÜ±[0;7m·p·jËÜ&~[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.ÜÖÜgÜg[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú.jÜpÜÜyÜÜÜÜgÜ[0mÛÛÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜ[0;7mÐW[0mÜ[0;7mÓ&[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÜÜÜ[0;7m"Z[0mÜ[0;7m"È[0mÜ[0;7m&[0mÜ[0;7mW%[0mÛÛÛ

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.Äñ...[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú[0mÛÛÛ[0;7m.ú[0mÛÛ[0;7mú.....[0mÛÛÛÛ

[0m---- RECORD ENDS ----

  -- WARNING: OUT OF MEMORY BELOW 640KB ( -689 )

---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\08849055.101\03175671.255' (4774 BYTES) ---- 

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7múúúú.........-ò.òòÄ[0m²[0;7mÄ[0m²²²²²²²²²±²±²±±±±±±±±°±°±°°°°°°°°ñ°-°.ñ.ñ

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú.........---ò.Äò-[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7mò[0m²²²²²²±²±²±±±±±±±±°±°±°°°°°°°-°ñññññ.

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7múú.ú............ò.---.ñññ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²²²²²±²±²±²±±±±±±°±°±°±°°°°°ñ°-°.°.

[0m ÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7múúú.ú.ú.úúú.ú..........ñ_[0m²[0;7mj[0m²±²±±±±±±±±°ZZZZ±±±²±±±±±±°±±°±°°°°°°°°ñ°ñññññ

[0m ÛÛ[0;7mú.ú.ú.úú.úúú.úúúúúúúú..Ä[0m²[0;7mÄðð~"~~.....Ä[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mZZZ[0m·°°°ZZ±±±±±±±°±°±°°°°°°°ñ°ñññ-

[0m [0;7mú...ú........úúú.úúú..---[0mÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m....ò.ñÄ[0m²[0;7m.Ä[0m²[0;7m-[0m²²²²²²²²±[0;7mZ[0m·°°"9±±±±°±°±°±°°°°°ñ°ñ°-

[0m [0;7m................ú__ñ--.ú[0mÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7mú.....Äò.-[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7mÄ[0m²[0;7mÄ[0m²²²²²²²±²±±±°."9±±°±°°°°°°°°ñ°-°ñ

[0m [0;7m..-.-.........ú_[0m²²[0;7m-~[0mÛ[0;7mú[0mÛÛÛÛÛÛ[0;7m.ú...-ò.-ñ.ÄñÄ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²²²²±²²±²±±±pñ 9±°±°±°°°°°°ñ°-°

[0m [0;7m.ñ.----......_jE2[0mÛÛÛ[0;7múúú[0mÛ[0;7mú[0mÛ[0;7múú.ú.....ñ.òÄ[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7mÄ[0m²²²²²²²²±²±²±±±±±_ 3±°°°°°°°°ñ°°-

[0m [0;7m.-ñ.ñ.ñ.--..j[0m±[0;7mE~[0mÛ[0;7mú........ú.....-ò..ñ.ñ.[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7mò[0m²[0;7mÄ[0m²²²²²²±²²±±²±±±±±L."9±°±°°°°°-°°

[0m [0;7mñ.ñ.--.ñ.-ñ[0m±±[0;7mý.................-..ñ.ñ-ñ-ññÄ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²²²²±²±±²±±±±±±_ "E°°°°°°°ññ

[0m [0;7mññ-[0m²[0;7m.ñ.ñ.j[0mZ±[0;7mý.--.-............Ä-ñ.-ñ.ñññññ[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²±²²±²±±±±±±°±E°.3°°°°°°°°ñ

[0m [0;7mññ-ñ-ññ.j[0mZ±[0;7m~.ñ.ñ.ñ.ñ.-------ñ.ñ.-ñ.ñ-ñ.[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7m.[0m²²[0;7mÄ[0m²²²²²²²²±²±²±²±±±±±±°° "±°°°°ñ°°

[0m [0;7mññ[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7m.ñj[0m°°[0;7mý.ñ.ñ.ñ..-Äñ.ñ.ñ.ñ.ñ.ñ.ññ-[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²²²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²²²²±²±±±±±±±°±±°2 `°°°°°ñ°

[0m ²[0;7mññ[0m²[0;7m-[0m²[0;7m_[0mE°[0;7mýñ-ññ-ñ.[0m²[0;7m.ñ-ñ.ñ.ñ.ñ.ñ.ññ.ññ.[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7m.[0m²²²²²²²±²±²±²±²±±±±±°±°±..3°°°°°°

[0m ²²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñòj[0m%±[0;7mñññññññ-ñ-ññ.[0m²[0;7m.ññ-ññññ-ññññññ[0m²[0;7m-[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²²²²²²±²±±±±±±±±°±°S..°°°°°ñ

[0m ²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²²ä°[0;7mL[0m²[0;7mññññññññññññ-ñññññ-[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7mññññ[0m²[0;7m.[0m²²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²²²²²±²±²±²±±±±±±±±°±±..°°°°°°

[0m ²²²²²[0;7mj[0m-j[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mññ[0m²[0;7mññññ[0m²[0;7mññññññ[0m²[0;7m.[0m²[0;7mññ[0m²[0;7mñññ[0m²[0;7mññ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²²²²²²²²²±²±²±±²±±±±°±°±°2..±°°°°

[0m ²²²²²[0;7mÞ[0m%[0;7mÝ[0m²²[0;7mñ[0m²²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mññ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñññ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mññ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mññ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²²²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²²²²±²±²²±±²±±±±±±±±°±°±  °°°°°

[0m ²²²²²$Ä[0;7mE[0m²²²²²²²²²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²²[0;7mñ[0m²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²²²²²²²²²²²±²±²±±±±±±±°±±°±°- °°°°°

[0m ²±²²²EÄ[0;7mÝ[0m²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²±²±²±²±²±²±²±±±±±°±°±°-.°°°°°

[0m ±²±²±±-3²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²±²²²²±²±²±±±±±±±±±±±°±°E..±°°°°

[0m ±²±²²±°°²±²±²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²±²±²²±±²±²±²±²±±±±±±±°±±°±ä j°°°°°

[0m ±±±±±²L Î²±²±²±²±²±²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²±²²±²²²²²±²²±²±²±±²±±²±±±±±±°±°±  j°±°°°

[0m ±±²±²±± ú±²±²±²±²±²±²±±²±²±²±²±²±²±²±²²±²²±²±²²²±²±²±²±²±±±±±±±±±°±±°P _±°°°°°

[0m ±±±±±±±LñÈ±²±±²±²±²±²±²±²±²±²±²²±²±²±²±²±²²²²±²±²±²±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±°±E  °°°°±°°

[0m ±±±±±±±±2ú3±±²±±±²±±²±²±±²±²±²±±²±²±²±²±²±²±²²±²±²±²±²±²±±²±±±±±°±±E .j±°±°°°°

[0m ±±±±±±±±±_Ä3±±±±±±±±±±±²±±±±²±±²±±²±±²±±²±²±±±²±²±±±±±±±±±±±±±±°±±2~ j±°°°°°°°

[0m °±°±°±±±±±°.3±±±±±²±±²±±±±²±±±±±²±±±±±±²±±±²±²±²±²±±²±±±±±±±±±±±°P .j±°±°±°±°°

[0m ±°±°±±°±±±±L."±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±²±±±±²±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±[0;7mZ[0m±±±±±±°±EP _±°±°°°°°°°°

[0m °±°±°±°±°°±±±_ "±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±²±²±±±±±±±±±±±P~.j±°±°±°±°°±°°

[0m °°°±°°±°±±°Z±Z±_ "Z±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±F~ j±°±±°°°±°°°°°°

[0m °±°°°±°°°°±°±°Z±°_."3E±°±±Z±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±Bü _j±°±°±°±±°°°±°°°°

[0m °°°°°°°±°±°°Z±°±°±Dñ_ "99±±°±°±°±°±°±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±Pü~ jj±±°±°±°°°°±°°°°±°°

[0m °°°°°±°°°°°±°°°°±°±°±°z_. ""9B±±°±±±°±°±°±°±±±±±±BS"~ _jj±±±±°±°±°±°±°°±°±°°°°

[0m °°°°°°°°°±°°°±°°°°±°°±°±°°p_ñ. '"""999999SSü"""~ __jp±±±±±°±Z±°±°±°°±°°°±°°°°°

[0m °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°±°°°±°°±°±°±°±°±°ppñ_____ñ_jjjpp°±±±±±±°±°±±°±°±°±°±°°±°°°°°°°°

[0m Ä°.°°°°°°°°°°°°°°±°°°°°°°°±°°±°°±°±±±±±±±±±°±°±±°±°±°±±°±°±°±°±°°°°±°°°±°E°°°°

[0m °-°Ä°-°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°±°°±°°°±°°±°°°°°°°°°°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°°±°±°°°±°°°±°°°°

[0m ò°-°Ä°Ä°-°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°±°°±°°±°°°°°°°°°°

[0m---- RECORD ENDS ----

  -- WARNING: UNDISCOVERED CORRUPTION IN ERROR CORRECTION ( ABEND 898 )

---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\09394469.756\07583916.313' (371 BYTES) ---- 

MEMORANDUMS: Filed under CJohnson: 188454-G

 

&&^521762 jsow remind you that Aperture Science is built on three pillars.

Pillar one: Science without results is just witchcraft. Pillar two: Get

results or you're fired. Pillar three: if you suspect a coworker of bein' a

witch, report them immediately. I cannot stress that enough. Witchcraft will

not be tolerated.

---- RECORD ENDS ----

  -- WARNING: UNDISCOVERED CORRUPTION IN ERROR CORRECTION ( ABEND 132 )

---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\00781706.309\05441580.485' (7124 BYTES) ---- 

[0m ²²²²²²²²±²±²[0;7mZ[0m±±°±±±±±±±±±±±±±±²²²²²²²²²²²[0;7mñ[0m²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²±²±±²±²±±ZZZZZZZZZZ

[0m ±±°±°±°±°°±F""""""üÐÊBR±±±±±±±±±±±±±[0;7mE[0m±²±²²²±²±±±±±±±±±±±°±°±±°±°±°°±°Z±±Ü°±°°°

[0m ±±±±±°±°±°°°±±pp·····_ñ_ '""½[0;7mÜ[0mÊWM±²±±±²±²±²±±²±²±±±±±±±±±±±°±°±°±°°°°²±ZZZ[0;7mê[0mB°°

[0m ±±°±°±±°°°±°°±±±±±±±±±±±±±±pp··ññ[0;7m$[0m±±²±±²±²±²±±±±±±±±±±±°±°±°±±°±°±°±[0;7m$[0m±°°°°°[0;7mZ[0mê°

[0m ±±±°±±°°±°°±±°±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±²±±±±±±²±±²±²±²±²±±±²±±±±±±±°±°±°±°°±°°²Ý°°±[0;7mB[0mR°°

[0m ±±°±±°±°°°°±°±°E±°±°±±±±±±±±±±±±±[0;7mE[0mZZZX²±²±²±²±±±±±±±±±±±°±±±±°±°±°°°°°Z[0;7mR[0m±±°°°Ä

[0m ²°±±°±°°±°±°°±±°±°°±±°±±±±±±±±±±±±"Z²[0;7mô[0mÜ×²²±²±±±²±±±±±±±±±°±°±°±°±°±°°±°°±°°°°°

[0m ±±±°±E°±°±°±°°°±°±°±±±±±°±±±±±±±±±N°_Ó[0;7mL[0mC²±²±[0;7mZ[0m²±±±±±±±±±°±±±°±±°±°±°°°°±°B[0;7m$[0mä-°-

[0m ²°±±°±Z°±°±°±°±°°°°±°±±±RZZ°°°±±p±F°[0;7mZ[0m±±[0;7mZ[0mp[0;7mZ[0mp±°±Z±±²±±±±±±±°±±°±°±°°±°±°°±[0;7mZ[0mh°°°°

[0m ±±°±±°±±°±°±°°±°±°±±BZ_j°±Z±±±±°±Pj±±±[0;7mZ[0m±²±²²²²[0;7m2[0mC²±±±±±±±±±°±±°±°±°°°°±°°±°°°ò°

[0m ±±±°±°°±°±°°°±°°°±°Fj°°°±°±°±°±±E°±²[0;7mZ[0m²[0;7mZ[0m²²²²²²[0;7m-ñ[0m5±±±±±±±±°±±°±°±°±°±°°°Z±±[0;7mE[0mä°ñ°

[0m ²°±°±°±°±°±°±±°±°±±/°°°°°±°±±±±±[0;7mZ[0m±²±²±²²²²[0;7mñÄ[0m²[0;7mÜ[0mj²±±±±±±±±±°±±°±±°±°°±°±E·°±°ñ°Ä

[0m ±±°±°±°±°±°±°°°°°±°±_9°±°±±±±±±²±²²²²²²²²²[0;7mñ[0mN[0;7mB[0m@±±±±±±±±±°±±°±±°±°°±°°°°E°±Z°°°j

[0m ±±°±°±°±°°±°±°°±°±±±±h""E2"°°°~ ú   ~""[0;7mÜÜ[0mä~·_Ü±±±±²±±±±±±±±°±°±°±°±°°±°²ZZ°°ò±

[0m ±±°Z±°Z°°±°°E°°±±°±°ý=±±E±±±±Ý  _Ü Ö , __°ñ°°°°2[0;7mE[0m±±±±±±±°±°±±°±°±°°±°°E°±±°°òj

[0m ±±°±°±°°±°±°±°±°±°±±±p±±°°°°±±pjý_.'.° .ñ_°~_±±j±±±±±±±±±±±°±°±°±°°°°±°±±[0;7mE[0m%°°°

[0m ±°°±°°±°±°±ER3Süü9±°±°±°±°±±±±±__  _òòÄ_°°°j±±~°3%°ZZZ9B±°±±°±±°±°±°°°°±Ë±°-°±

[0m ²°BBSü""~   __jjp±9RZü°Új°±±±~ [0;7mÜ[0m___°ñññ°°°±±±ýÜ°2×Z°°Z[0;7m2[0mÜ°Z"üüü"üREEEE±°Z°°°°°j

[0m Ý____ñjjjp±°±Z±°±±_Ü[0;7mZZý[0mý±°""~  ''ò. .~~.Ö[0;7mW[0m_°ø[0;7m$[0m±Kj[0;7mÎ[0m°°°[0;7mF[0m²ÛÛÛ[0;7m"[0mgj°°±zjjjñ°°°°°°°ò±

[0m ±±±Z±Z±°±°±°±°±°°±L[0;7m%[0m²[0;7mÜ[0m°±°°±°p·· ñ.-_..ú~~"[0;7mÜÜÜ[0mÊN[0;7mK[0mE°°°[0;7mü[0m²[0;7m-Ä-.[0mÛÛ°±°±°±°°°°°°°°°°ò°

[0m ²°°±°±°±°±°±°°±°±°°°°±°°°±°°±±âñÄ-Ä[0;7mÜ[0mZ°°______ñjE°[0;7mNZÄ[0m²[0;7m-[0m²[0;7m.-.Ü[0m°±°±°±°°±°°°°°°°°°°

[0m ±±±°±°±°±°°±°±°±°Z±°°°°±Z°°±±Fjj±±±±±±±WM²²[0;7mZ[0m²²[0;7mZZ[0m²²[0;7mðð<_[0mW[0;7mÜ[0m±j±±±±°±°±°°±°°°°°°-°±

[0m ²°±°±°±°±°±°°±°°Z°°Z°±°E°±°±±°±°ZZ9ZBB°²[0;7mZ[0môMM²R[0;7mÜÜÜÜÜ[0m°j±±±±±°±°±°±°°±°°°°°°°°°òj

[0m ±±±°±±°±°±°±°°±°°±°°°°±°°°±°±±±±±±±[0;7mZZ[0m²±[0;7mEÜ[0m_Ü[0;7mZ[0m±[0;7mZE[0m²±ÝK[0;7mN[0m±±±±±±±°±°±°±°°°°°°°°°°°°±

[0m ²°±±°±°±°±°±°±°°±°°°±°°±°°±±±±±±±±WB¼[0;7mÜ[0m"ü [0;7mÜ[0mü.[0;7mÜ[0m~   ~ '."~"""ü9BB±±°±°±°±°°°°°-°j

[0m ±±°±±°±±°±°±°°°±°°±°±°°°±°±±°±R"_·ËÜ±±[0;7mý[0mý  ...úú. .   ú........ ""B°°°°°°°°°°ò±

[0m ²±±°±±°±°±°°±°°°°°°±°°±°°±±°±± Þ[0;7mÞÝ[0m±[0;7mE[0mR[0;7mÜ[0m . ú. .Ä  .'   ú ú.....úú.ñ.°E±°°°°°ñ°ò±

[0m ±±°±±°±±±°±°°±°±°±°±°°EBRS9Eüä_[0;7m_[0mü[0;7m$[0mR~Üõ... .ú' ._-    ú ú úú . .Ä° òj°°°°°°°°òj

[0m ²°±±±±°±°±°±°°±3S""~....._ 3/è[0;7mÜ[0mj±K°[0;7m$[0mF.Äú. úú úú ú.úúú.ú. . . úú_Ü#j±°°°°°°ñ°°±

[0m ±±±°±°±±°±±°±2~__ñjjjp±±±±±p±±±±[0;7mE[0mLj[0;7mÜ[0m...ú .úú _.ú ú..úú ..__·ÜÜ[0;7m"Ò[0m~±Z°°±°°°°°ñòj

[0m ²±±±±±°±±°±°°±±Z±°±°°±°°±°±±°±±±±LÈ_°3nn····Ë°äñ_ÜÜÜÜÜÜ0M[0;7m_ÜÜ[0m°°°°Ej±°°°°°°°°°°±

[0m ±±°±°±±°±±°±±°°±°°±°°±°±±±°±±±±±±[0;7mZ[0m °----ñ_°"~  """""~ .ñ. °°±°±Rj±°±°°°°°°Ä°ò3

[0m ²±±±±±°±±°±°±°±°±°°°±°±°±°±±±±±±R_°°jÜ·°°°-  ú  ._  _ñ_°ñ°BZZ°±±Z°°°°°°°°°°°°±

[0m ±±°±°±±±°±±°±°±°°±°±°±°±±±±±°±F°°Z±5²±²²²¼ä._ÜpÒ±·±°°±±j±±±±±°±°±°±°±°°°°°°-°:ûÊáŠw[r"MZ„{‰¤u–)Í˜sïØ-fßÁŒë4œ˜Ï5QæLäwA}Õ:‡Gà ˜§
NO CARRIER

OK
```

----------


## Conan3D

> if you suspect a coworker of bein' a
> 
> witch, report them immediately. I cannot stress that enough. Witchcraft will
> 
> not be tolerated.


Left 4 Dead 3 X Portal 2 X Half Life ² Episode 3  :Cigare:

----------


## moutaine

Le GLaDOS v3.11 est des plus intéressant tout de même

----------


## Tromzy

> Je viens d'allumer mon PC...
> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel?


Ton BIOS.

----------


## Kadehar

Je sais pas si c'est neuf mais quelqu'un a trouvé une cohèrence entre les images issues des sons :


> Someone, who have rontgen eyes, put together those letters and numbers from this, you can see, on every picture there is ust 1 letter/number, or letter/number in a circle.
> 
> Someone ?


http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/6...alnumbered.png

----------


## Ormindo

Je ne dirais qu'un mot. OHMAGAAAAAAAD !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un message de Cave Johnson planqué dans un ASCII. Pour rappel ce mec est le fondateur d'Aperture, probablement mort en 1979.

---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\08176575.188\05344825.893' (965 BYTES) ----
MEMORANDUMS: Filed under CJohnson: 76550293-G

A lot of you have been raising concerns about the so-called "dangers" of what
we're all doing here. The beancounters told me to tell you that as of today,
testing will no longer be as mandatory or as dangerous. That's not gonna
happen, and here's the reason:

Science isn't about why, it's about why not. You ask: Why is so much of our
science dangerous? I say: Why not marry safe science if you love it so much.
In fact, why not invent a special safety door that won't hit you in the butt
on the way out, because you are fired.

Plus, in the event of your death, I personally guarantee that, thanks to the
form you were required to sign this morning, your family will not suffer the
indignities of a prolonged and costly legal battle against Aperture Science.
Trust me, I am rich, and it is a burden I would not wish on anyone.

To summarize: 6218376213 wjqehkjh -213&&&^%@5*(*@))@)#*&@ +---+++
---- RECORD ENDS ----
  -- WARNING: EXTERNAL DATA-LINE STABILITY COMPROMISED

----------


## DarkGollumQC

Le GLADOS v3.11... Le 11 mars peut être????

Parce que se jour même VALVe est a la Game Developers Conference

----------


## ToasT

> Le GLADOS v3.11... Le 11 mars peut être????
> 
> Parce que se jour même VALVe est a la Game Developers Conference


Pas con, ça.

----------


## Nieur

> Le GLADOS v3.11... Le 11 mars peut être????
> 
> Parce que se jour même VALVe est a la Game Developers Conference


Et sinon, tu lis avant de poster ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tenshu

On a rien de neuf pour le moment en fait, je crois qu'il va falloir attendre la nouvelle vague de teasing.

----------


## ToasT

> Et sinon, tu lis avant de poster ?


Chhut  ::rolleyes::

----------


## DarkGollumQC

> Et sinon, tu lis avant de poster ?


Non j'ai pas tout lis....
Et on a rien de nouveau alors pour ceux qui le savais pas...

----------


## KiwiX

> Non j'ai pas tout *lis*....
> Et on a rien de nouveau alors pour ceux qui le savais pas...


 ::o: 

Non mais t'as raison, perso j'ai pas lu les 15 pages.

----------


## Conan3D

J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide là D:<

----------


## Max_well

> On a rien de neuf pour le moment en fait, je crois qu'il va falloir attendre la nouvelle vague de teasing.


J'ai bien peur que le tour ait déjà été fait :D

----------


## Blackogg

Tout ça pour annoncer que le portal gun sera le premier unlockable de l'ingénieur... D'abord la guerre, ensuite ça, heureusement qu'il ne leur reste plus de classe à améliorer  ::O:   :riencompris:

----------


## SpyDrax

pSalut à tous,
j'ai découvert un "son" étrange dans le terminal http://www.aperturescience.com/
vous savez comment entrer  :;): 
on entre une commande puis on entend un son et on est envoyé vers une adresse youtube qui ne contient aucune vidéoo ni aucune info mais il me semble que l'adresse envoyée est trop longue pour un adresse vidéo errronée de youttube...

http://www.youtube.com/index?ytsessi...XQ8vJawRxQHEA5

Messaage secret???

Aucune idée !


"cocolg14@gmaill.com"

----------


## Conan3D

Casque regarde le topic  :Bave:

----------


## Karbarz

> Ca fait bizarre d'écrire en sachant que plus d'un millier de personnes lisent.
> 
> Anus.


Du coup tu peux écrire n'importe quoi et c'est lu par plein de gens.
Genre "poivron" !
Ahahaha, "poivron"...
Hum... désolé, je suis déjà parti.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je viens d'arriver et...whoa !

Quel topic !

----------


## Yo-gourt

Et les piratins peuvent aussi envoyer des messages bidons pour chopper vos ID steam  :;):  
Voire direct ici balancer des vieux liens serbo-russes pour faire de vos pc un zombie, je suis sûr que tout le monde marcherait :D

----------


## AlphaLyrae

> Non mais t'as raison, perso j'ai pas lu les 15 pages.


Rooh, ce n'est que 15 pages. Il y en a 191 sur topic du forum steam.
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1168990
Dont les 100 premières pages en 6 heures, durant cette nuit.
Avec une petite bagarre pour avoir le post numéro 1337.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Mise à jour de la compilation d'ASCII avec un petit nouveau.

----------


## ToasT

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8b8b...8168292066.jpg
> Mise à jour de la compilation d'ASCII avec un petit nouveau.


Tu l'as eue où cette image ? Je crois pas l'avoir vue sur les forums steam.

----------


## NeoOoeN

Mer ils sont fous chez Valve...

Bon, me manque une dizaine de radios...

----------


## Khayvaan

Puisque je l'ai pas encore vu sur le forum Steam, à l'oeil nu ça me donne

1/32 : _
2/32 : 4
3/32 : 5 (?)
4/32 : 9
5/32 : C (semble-t-il)
6/32 : 6
7/32 : C (il y'en a plusieurs identiques)
8/32 : A
9/32 : C
10/32 : 8 (au moins celui-là il est fastoche)
11/32 : _
12/32 : _
13/32 : Q
14/32 : 3
15/32 : B
16/32 : 8
17/32 : 1 ou I
18/32 : 2
19/32 : 8
20/32 : B
21/32 : 7
22/32 : C
23/32 : C
24/32 : 6
25/32 : 3
26/32 : 0
27/32 : 6
28/32 : 8
29/32 : _
30/32 : 4
31/32 : _
32/32 : _

Après, si d'autres choses ont de l'importance comme les chiffres qui proviennent du pavé alphanumérique, bin on est pas rendu...

----------


## tenshu

Non mais si, la suite donne un md5 du numéro du BBS.
La forme du numéro à composer est donné par une image.

----------


## Vader_666

Holy Fuck, je viens de tomber sur ce topic... Et ben on peut dire que Valve cay pas des bouseux en teasing  :Cigare:

----------


## Kadehar

En fait d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est à partir de ces numéros qu'ils ont trouvé l'adresse d'où ils sortent les ASCII.

----------


## fistons

Dites, dans l'ASCII Art des deux robots qui se tiennent la main, je suis le seul à trouver que celui de gauche ressemble a Dog?

----------


## ToasT

> Dites, dans l'ASCII Art des deux robots qui se tiennent la main, je suis le seul à trouver que celui de gauche ressemble a Dog?


Non t'es pas le seul, certains pensent que ce sont des Vortigaunt aussi.

----------


## fistons

> Non t'es pas le seul, certains pensent que ce sont des Vortigaunt aussi.


Parfait, je peux donc continuer les psychotropes tranquille.



Sinon, ça serait pas Dog et GladOS qui se tiendrait la main? Seraient-ils en couple?! Ou n'est ce que dans l'esprit de GladOS qui serait secretement amoureuse de Dog?!

----------


## Kahn Lusth

@Toast : Ben sur le forum de Valve pourtant.
@Khayvaan : Certains pensent à un éventuel Hash Md5 qui pourrait crypter une phrase, comme ils l'ont découverte avec le fichier son contenant le Hash Md5 de "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog".

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Non de dieu, j'ai découvert cet article en plein cours de SAS (enfin pendant une p'tite pause), et ca m'a violemment teasé pendant les 2h qui ont suivi, étant donné que j'avais pu lire qu'un bout du truc  ::O: 

De retour @ home je vais avoir de la lecture là  :Bave: 
Kahn, merci pour ce topic  ::): 

PS :



> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 1041 (153 membre(s) et 888 invité(s))


La puissance de Portal  ::rolleyes::

----------


## NeoOoeN

Cette histoire va trop loin.

CanardPC est définitivement impliqué dans ce buzz. Ils m'ont hacké mon internet §§§§

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Purée y'a pas à dire, sont forts chez Valve: entre les conneries TF2 et les énigmes pour Hl², putain ils savent créer un buzz intelligent.

Edit: je pencherais pour un Episode 3 + un portal 2 en même temps.

----------


## Anton

Tout ça pour couvrir le fait que les boss d'Infinity Ward ont été dégagés par Activision. Ahh, l'affaire a été rondement menée !  ::(: 
CONSPIRACY§§

----------


## Kadehar

C'est grisant comme dirait ma grand-mère.  ::o:

----------


## ToasT

Et le nombre de visiteurs continue d'augmenter. Internet va exploser, je l'ai prédit ! Mouhahaha je redeviens l'0racl3 !

----------


## Lucaxor

Ca me rappelle un concours sur les dvd de IT Crowd.
En fait il y avait en fichier caché sur le dvd de la série un pseudo vidéo à base de message à caractère informatif pour construire un recepteur binaire optique à brancher en usb. Si tu étais assez malade pour le faire, il fallait le ventouser sur l'écran de télé où un espèce de badge clignotait.
C'était effectivement une image codée et il y avait ensuite tout un jeu de piste assez impressionnant avec un jeu en mode texte, des images codées dans d'autres images. Bref, un vrai truc de Nerd.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Certains sont persaudés que les fichiers audio n'ont pas encore livré tous leurs secrets et semblent motivés pour les disséquer plus en profondeur. Notamment ce fichier ou beaucoup de monde s'accorde à dire qu'on entend quelqu'un dire quelque chose vers 14 secondes, mais sans trop savoir quoi. On évoque "It's amazing" et "Unbelievable!".

----------


## The Real Dav

Il y a 2 points assez troublants dans l'histoire:
1/ des gens assez tordus pour imaginer un teasing aussi tordu
2/ des gens assez tordus pour décrypter un teasing aussi tordu.

Ça me rappelle un site web ça, comment qu'y s'appelait déjà... Ouverture Facile ou un truc du genre.

----------


## KaMy

> De nouveaux ASCII, on peut y voir à la fois du Half Life avec des visuels d'ensemble et du Portal avec GLaDOS en bas à droite : http://cdupload.com/public/view/full/45650


Trop de monde qui clique ça a été viré du site  ::sad::

----------


## blur

J'ai une théorie sur tout ça... Peut être que Valve est la partie visible d'une structure cachée, et qu'il sélectionnent sous couvert de buzz certains agents. Au final tu dois pouvoir trouver des codes d'accès spéciaux au site pour établir une communication avec eux... C'est ÉNORME ce qui se passe...

----------


## corentintilde

C'est juste la version moderne de la publicité, typiquement ce qu'on peut voir avec lost ou cloverfield, du mindfuck à tiroir (mais bien trippant).  ::): 

Sinon je vais faire mon chiant, mais ça serait possible de restructurer un peu la news siouplé, c'est un peu massif les 40 maj.

----------


## Katharsys

> Il y a 2 points assez troublants dans l'histoire:
> 1/ des gens assez tordus pour imaginer un teasing aussi tordu
> 2/ des gens assez tordus pour décrypter un teasing aussi tordu.
> 
> Ça me rappelle un site web ça, comment qu'y s'appelait déjà... Ouverture Facile ou un truc du genre.



Ouverture Facile, oui.
Moi, ça me rappelle beaucoup les In Memoriam (en moins assisté  ::P: ).

Je suis autant impressionné par le dispositif mis en place pour ce teasing que par tous les braves gens participant à cette énigme (y compris Kahn, dont les mises à jours m'ont fait veiller une bonne partie de la nuit  ::XD:: ).
C'est très amusant à suivre tout ça  ::):

----------


## Nasma

> J'ai une théorie sur tout ça... Peut être que Valve est la partie visible d'une structure cachée, et qu'il sélectionnent sous couvert de buzz certains agents. Au final tu dois pouvoir trouver des codes d'accès spéciaux au site pour établir une communication avec eux... C'est ÉNORME ce qui se passe...


Ou valve est une filial de recrutement de la cia qui se sert de cette course a l'indice comme test de recrutement.  :nawak:

----------


## KiwiX

Conclusion de tout ça : Trop de chômeurs dans le monde pour avoir que ça à foutre  :tired:

----------


## P'titdop

> Sinon je vais faire mon chiant, mais ça serait possible de restructurer un peu la news siouplé, c'est un peu massif les 40 maj.



Ouais ben Kahn Lusth fait déjà un boulot assez délirant pour tout suivre, il a peut-être autre chose à faire que tout ranger, tout aligner.

Il n'est qu'humain que breton après tout.

----------


## Anton

Fayot  :tired:

----------


## Septa

972 invités...

Ça attire du monde Portal.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bb3be06...7f6c2c3983.jpg
> 
> .


L'image du milieu fait penser à la fin de portal !  ::): 


Spoiler Alert! 



Quand on se retrouve agonisant à la surface après la destruction de GladOs. IL y a bien le trou, une route ...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Oui désolé mais là je vous donne les informations TELLES qu'elles arrivent!

----------


## blur

> Ou valve est une filial de recrutement de la cia qui se sert de cette course a l'indice comme test de recrutement.


VOILA  ::): . D'ailleurs on pourrais nous même fonder une société virtuelle secrète basé sur ces procédures de recrutements, un peu les francs maçons 2.0 - Pour ensuite infiltrer tout les étages de la société et exercer une influence sur les développements géopolitiques...  ::):

----------


## gwenladar

> Il y a 2 points assez troublants dans l'histoire:
> 1/ des gens assez tordus pour imaginer un teasing aussi tordu
> 2/ des gens assez tordus pour décrypter un teasing aussi tordu.
> 
> Ça me rappelle un site web ça, comment qu'y s'appelait déjà... Ouverture Facile ou un truc du genre.


C ets aps les premiers

Mythics a beaucoup jouer a ca pour le teasing de The Secret World.

Le site darkdaysarecoming etait un exemple du genre

----------


## corentintilde

> http://parolestraduction.m6blog.fr/images/medium_attachee_de_presse.3.jpg
> Oui désolé mais là je vous donne les informations TELLES qu'elles arrivent!


Ah oui, merci d'ailleurs.  ::P:

----------


## gwenladar

> VOILA . D'ailleurs on pourrais nous même fonder une société virtuelle secrète basé sur ces procédures de recrutements, un peu les francs maçons 2.0 - Pour ensuite infiltrer tout les étages de la société et exercer une influence sur les développements géopolitiques...


C ets exactement ce qu ils sont fait pour The Secret World, parler de societe secrete 2.0  ::P:

----------


## zuluhed

La news la plus folle que j'ai lu sur CPC depuis.... Pffffiou!

Ils sont forts les gars de chez Valave, très fort.

----------


## Vader_666

14800 vues en moins de 24h... Record battu ?
Merci Valve et CPC (et Kahn Lust  :;): ).

----------


## Conan3D

> JAY UN PROBLEME §§§
> 
> Je démarre portal : PAS LA MAJ
> Je le désintalle/réinstalle (OB Boite) puis màj : TOUJOURS PAS
> Je remet l'UI de steam en normal (pas beta) : Màj  : TOUJOURS PAS
> JAN AI MAR
> J'ai le jeu en anglais, et j'ai pu ma save de jeu fini (formatage de DD BTW)

----------


## Emualynk

Raaaaaage !
J'viens de me refaire le jeu pour trouver toutes les radios et j'en ai manqué 3 !
 ::sad::

----------


## gripoil

J'viens de rentrer ... chez moi ...

QU'EST CE QUE C'EST QUE CE BORDEL ? !!!!!  ::o:

----------


## Anton

Putain mais qu'est-ce que tu foutais à bosser, aussi ? Bah voilà, t'as tout raté. Ca t'apprendra  :tired:

----------


## Khayvaan

> C ets aps les premiers
> 
> Mythics a beaucoup jouer a ca pour le teasing de The Secret World.
> 
> Le site darkdaysarecoming etait un exemple du genre



Dans le même genre y'a ça qui est assez connu. http://www.whatsinthebox.nl/ 
Avec une video assez chiadée je trouve (quart supérieur du cercle). C'est pas difficile de trouver un site répertoriant les détails de l'avancée de l'enquête si ça vous intéresse.

----------


## alba

> gnagnagna probème gnagnagna...


T'as vérifié ton pare feu?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Tiger Sushi

En combinant certaines des images on peut obtenir ... ça :

http://s5b.directupload.net/file/d/2...9kplcd_jpg.htm

----------


## Say hello

> gnagnagna probème gnagnagna...


Y'a peut être des topic plus approprié vu l'orientation et l'évolution de celui ci.

----------


## gripoil

> Putain mais qu'est-ce que tu foutais à bosser, aussi ? Bah voilà, t'as tout raté. Ca t'apprendra


Tant pis. 

L'avgn a fait un truc recemment sur des vieux jeux atari swordquest et cie. C'est pareil sauf qu'a l'époque ça avait du prendre 3 plombes pour 30 fois moins nan. 

Power of ze internet !

----------


## loopkiller2

Vite, demandons l'avis de Kassovitz sur ce teasing ^^

----------


## gripoil

J'suis sur que c'est lié a 2012, on va tous crever ! (Quelqu'un a déjà du faire la vanne, désolé  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Lord W

En regardant tout ça, je me pose une question, tiens... Ils ne vont pas simplement annoncer un Half-Life 3 ? Le 2 commence à dater, et Valve l'avait aussi annoncé d'un coup sans prévenir, alors pourquoi pas assommer tout le monde avec une telle annonce après le buzz énorme de la màj Portal ?... ^^

----------


## Ördek

OMG! Si seulement j'avais pas cours j'aurais pu tout suivre en temps réel!  ::O:  D'ailleurs toutes les vidéos sont des liens morts, y a moyen d'avoir des liens alternatifs?

Tout ça me fait penser qu'il serait temps de finir HL² puis ses deux épisodes  ::|:  dès que j'ai plus ce plâtre...

----------


## Pelomar

Ils ont déjà dit qu'Half-life 3, ce sera Episode 1 + 2 + 3.

Nan là ca pue le Portal 2.

----------


## P'titdop

Half Life episodes 1,2 et 3 SONT Half Life 3


EDIT : Calamba encol' laté.

----------


## Lord W

Mwais ça c'était pour dire "foutez-moi la paix avec HL3 non ?"  :;):

----------


## Ashlook

> C ets aps les premiers
> 
> Mythics a beaucoup jouer a ca pour le teasing de The Secret World.
> 
> Le site darkdaysarecoming etait un exemple du genre


Valve à déjà fait le coup pour Portal 1 (avec le site) et pour Half-Life 2, où on pouvait chopper des artwork et des wallpapers caché sur le site off.

----------


## P'titdop

> Mwais ça c'était pour dire "foutez-moi la paix avec HL3 non ?"


Nan c'était pour dire que Half Life episodes 1, 2 et 3 SONT Half Life 3.

----------


## Lord W

soit...

----------


## Siphrodias

'Tain je rentre du boulot, je lis entièrement la news (pas trop eu le temps lors de la pause midi), je suis tout seul chez moi, et je flippe comme un con.






Bon bah on DL Portal hein ^^

----------


## gripoil

Ca a du être évoqué sur les 17 pages mais c'est vrai que ça m'ferait chier qu'ils se soient emmerdés a faire ça juste pour portal 2 en laissant l'épisode 3 dans le coin d'un vieux disque dur poussiéreux. A moins que portal 2 soit en fait un très gros jeu a part entière. Mais j'ai du mal a imaginer un truc énorme en poussant le concept a son maximum (ou alors dans un jeu dans un délire complètement a part).

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> D'ailleurs toutes les vidéos sont des liens morts, y a moyen d'avoir des liens alternatifs?


Euh chez moi ça fonctionne très bien.

----------


## Pelomar

> EDIT : Calamba encol' laté.


 :B):  Je roxxe en ce moment putain.

----------


## ToasT

> Ca a du être évoqué sur les 17 pages mais c'est vrai que ça m'ferait chier qu'ils se soient emmerdés a faire ça juste pour portal 2 en laissant l'épisode 3 dans le coin d'un vieux disque dur poussiéreux. A moins que portal 2 soit en fait un très gros jeu a part entière. Mais j'ai du mal a imaginer un truc énorme en poussant le concept a son maximum (ou alors dans un jeu dans un délire complètement a part).


On aimerait tous que ce soit les deux  ::wub::

----------


## Xùn

Doivent bien se marrer chez Valve en ce moment tiens.

----------


## Ördek

> Euh chez moi ça fonctionne très bien.


Arf... En tout cas c'est frustrant pour moi, il me dit "an error has occured"... bon ben tant pis, je réessayerais un peu plus tard

----------


## Zupernico

Slt, j'ai trouvé un truc je sais pas si ça a été dit :
 sur http://aperturescience.com/
Après s'être connecté en ayant tapé login > Cavejohnson > portal 
On peut taper List pour avoir un truc et ensuite apply pour lancer un genre de questionnaire (tout en anglais) ! Attention, y'a des pièges (genre quelle est ta couleur préférée, puis 2 questions après quelle est ta couleur préférée qui revient  ::P: )

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quelqu'un vient d'avoir une bonne idée sur un ASCII :

Il semblerait que ce soit un visuel de la Chambre de test N°7, on attend des screenshots pour se faire une idée.

----------


## ToasT

N'empêche que ce qui fait penser que ce n'est pas que Portal 2, c'est les robots qui se tiennent la main... Et les ressemblances avec les artworks de HL ep3... Et l'ascii avec la porte me fait penser à ce qu'on pourrait trouver en arrivant au Borealis.

----------


## gripoil

> Slt, j'ai trouvé un truc je sais pas si ça a été dit :
>  sur http://aperturescience.com/
> Après s'être connecté en ayant tapé login > Cavejohnson > portal 
> On peut taper List pour avoir un truc et ensuite apply pour lancer un genre de questionnaire (tout en anglais) ! Attention, y'a des pièges (genre quelle est ta couleur préférée, puis 2 questions après quelle est ta couleur préférée qui revient )


Quintuple retard. Ca mérite un :ahah: même moi je savais déjà  ::ninja::

----------


## ToasT

> Quelqu'un vient d'avoir une bonne idée sur un ASCII :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/b4a3...fc1b2b99b1.jpg
> Il semblerait que ce soit un visuel de la Chambre de test N°7, on attend des screenshots pour se faire une idée.


Y'a qu'à regarder un walkthrough :

A partir de 11:55

----------


## mrFish

Moi j'vois bien un Portal 2 et un Episode 3 en crossover. Se passant au même endroit mais avec un gameplay différents.

----------


## Conan3D

> T'as vérifié ton pare feu?


Ben j'ai jamais eu de prob' de màj, alors :/

----------


## Sao

Vous avez les gars y'a un truc sur le site Aperture, c'est trop lol faut taper un login et tout et ça fait des trucs.

Comment, moi, lire le topic ou la news ? Jamais !

----------


## ToasT

En fait ...

----------


## potexto

Je suis sur le cul. Valve sont vraiment des gros malades  ::):

----------


## gripoil

> N'empêche que ce qui fait penser que ce n'est pas que Portal 2, c'est les robots qui se tiennent la main... Et les ressemblances avec les artworks de HL ep3... Et l'ascii avec la porte me fait penser à ce qu'on pourrait trouver en arrivant au Borealis.


Toutes façons l'épisode 3 et portal ont bien un lien ? Ou alors j'ai tout capté de travers  ::XD::  Enfin j'sais pas ça sent a plein pif la Tabouret-Box avec Episode 3, portal 2, et le nouveau jeu multi qui va poutrer, même s'ils l'annoncent pour dans 3 plombes a la limite.

----------


## ToasT

Ca a l'air d'être une version dévastée de la chambre 7. Episode 3, Fo' sure !

----------


## Max_well

> Moi j'vois bien un Portal 2 et un Episode 3 en crossover. Se passant au même endroit mais avec un gameplay différents.


 ::wub::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ca ressemble méchamment mais... La chambre 7 après 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'explosion du centre à la fin de portal?

----------


## Ördek

Mais pourquoi fallait-il qu'ils fassent cette mise à jours quand mon plâtre m'empêche de jouer?   ::cry::

----------


## DarkGollumQC

> En fait ...
> 
> http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k9...g?t=1267541219



Fouiller de fond en conte la salle de test numéro 7. Il doit avoir quelque chose dedans

----------


## Anton

> Je suis sur le cul. Valve sont vraiment des gros malades


Vu comme _Episode 3_ avance, je suis tenté de dire qu'ils n'ont surtout que ça à foutre, faut bien qu'ils s'occupent  :tired:

----------


## ToasT

> Ca ressemble méchamment mais... La chambre 7 après 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> l'explosion du centre à la fin de portal?


Carrément. Quand 

Spoiler Alert! 


Gordon revient chercher le matos.

----------


## Pontifex

Une autre piste qui circule vient de ce comic qui date d'aujourd'hui (ou de hier avec le décalage horaire). Ça parle de dinosaure et de cryptage, or les  sons issues des radios s'appellent toutes dinosaur#.wav (où n, un entier compris entre 1 et 26). Les fans s'acharnent donc sur le "12t10o8e7a6l6n6u5i5s5d5h5h3I3r3fbbwwkcmvg" de la dernière page, qui pourrait être un anagramme (une phrase avec 12 fois la lettre t, 10 fois la lettre o, etc)
Or l'auteur est un fan de portal (cf ici et là). Se pourrait-il qu'il soit de mèche avec Valve dans leur diabolique plan de conquête de l'Internet ?

----------


## ToasT

> Une autre piste qui circule vient de ce comic qui date d'aujourd'hui (ou de hier avec le décalage horaire). Ça parle de dinosaure et de cryptage, or les  sons issues des radios s'appellent toutes dinosaur#.wav (où n, un entier compris entre 1 et 26).
> Or l'auteur est un fan de portal (cf ici et là). Se pourrait-il qu'il soit de mèche avec Valve dans leur diabolique plan de conquête de l'Internet ?


Je crois bien que cette piste a déjà été explorée.

----------


## FragDamon

Toast --> Ca à l'air vu de plus loin l'image du ASCII. Genre...derrière le mur de la salle qui se serait effondré ?  ::P:

----------


## ToasT

> Toast --> Ca à l'air vu de plus loin l'image du ASCII. Genre...derrière le mur de la salle qui se serait effondré ?


 :tired: 
Mais je ne sais pas, moi, JE SUIS DANS L'EXPECTATIVE §§§

----------


## Dark Fread

::P:

----------


## Yka04

Une idée : et si la solution du puzzle se trouvait dans la chambre 7, dans le jeu.

Il faudrait faire quelque chose de très spécial (expliqué par exemple par les dessins étranges en ASCII) à un endroit très spécifique ?

Pure spéculation basée sur les images mais ça serait classe que l'énigme se résolve in game...

----------


## b0b0

Ca à l'air à chier.

----------


## mrFish

> Ca à l'air à chier.


 :tired:

----------


## DarkGollumQC

> Une idée : et si la solution du puzzle se trouvait dans la chambre 7, dans le jeu.
> 
> Il faudrait faire quelque chose de très spécial (expliqué par exemple par les dessins étranges en ASCII) à un endroit très spécifique ?
> 
> Pure spéculation basée sur les images mais ça serait classe que l'énigme se résolve in game...



+1 je pense la même chose.... Mais en se moment j'ésais de dowloader battefield bc2 allors je ne peut aller voir..

----------


## Pelomar

Bon on a reçu un mail de Valve, c'était juste un de leurs employés qui a abusé de la piscine a coke et qui voulait faire une blague.

Je lock.

----------


## FragDamon

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c01...36a71a74ca.jpg


MAY CAY CA §§§§


 :tired:

----------


## ToasT

> Une idée : et si la solution du puzzle se trouvait dans la chambre 7, dans le jeu.
> 
> Il faudrait faire quelque chose de très spécial (expliqué par exemple par les dessins étranges en ASCII) à un endroit très spécifique ?
> 
> Pure spéculation basée sur les images mais ça serait classe que l'énigme se résolve in game...


Personnellement, je pense surtout qu'il faut attendre le 11/3. La mise à jour de portal était pas assez grande pour contenir carrément tout un nouveau niveau.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ca à l'air à chier.


Qu'est-ce qu'il a le bibi aujourd'hui, il a coincé sa bite dans une portière ?

----------


## alba

> Bon on a reçu un mail de Valve, c'était juste un de leurs employés qui a abusé de la piscine a coke et qui voulait faire une blague.
> 
> Je lock.


 ::o: 

 :tired:

----------


## gripoil

Si on va dans la room 7 en sautant en marche arrière on entends en morse c2a2e, le nom du map d'hl1. Si on fou la map dans un editeur hexa on peut lire une string "Tabouret Barney". Or sous le tabouret de la salle ou on retrouve barney dans HL² on peut voir un bout de papier avec écrit "5499 A159A 4789". En alphabet d'éléphants mangeurs de dinosaures ça veut dire "Black Widow Games" donc en fait c'est They Hunger Source qui va sortir.

...

----------


## alba

> Qu'est-ce qu'il a le bibi aujourd'hui, il a coincé sa bite dans une portière ?


"La mise à jour de portal est un topic à bobo?"

----------


## Yka04

> +1 je pense la même chose.... Mais en se moment j'ésais de dowloader battefield bc2 allors je ne peut aller voir..


Un des moyens de vérifier cette théorie serait de checker si les fichiers des niveaux du jeu eux mêmes (au delà de l'ajout des sons, de l'achievement et des radios) ont été modifiés lors de l'update (voir, si c'est possible, directement les fichiers de la chambre 7)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je veux pas ruiner tous vos espoirs mais je pense plutôt à ça :
Plutôt que de teaser comme les autres ils ont choisi cette méthode pour faire buzzer à mort en offrant des visuels ASCII et des sons brouillés de leur prochain jeu.
Et ça marche à mort puisque tout le monde va être à l'affut du moindre raclement de gorge en provenance de chez Valve.

Par contre y'a un truc intéressant qui est étrangement tombé aux oubliettes. Un mec a regardé les maps sous GMod et a découvert qu'il y aurait une radio secrète non comptabilisée dans les 26 qui se planque dans un conduit prêt du gâteau. Y'a peut être une piste de ce côté.

----------


## DarkGollumQC

> Je veux pas ruiner tous vos espoirs mais je pense plutôt à ça :
> Plutôt que de teaser comme les autres ils ont choisi cette méthode pour faire buzzer à mort en offrant des visuels ASCII et des sons brouillés de leur prochain jeu.
> Et ça marche à mort puisque tout le monde va être à l'affut du moindre raclement de gorge en provenance de chez Valve.
> 
> Par contre y'a un truc intéressant qui est étrangement tombé aux oubliettes. Un mec a regardé les maps sous GMod et a découvert qu'il y aurait une radio secrète non comptabilisée dans les 26 qui se planque dans un conduit prêt du gâteau. Y'a peut être une piste de ce côté.



Le prob ses qu'elle est difficile d,aces et seul quelque élue save comment il aller... alors bouger vous le cul et faite une video...

----------


## gripoil

> Je veux pas ruiner tous vos espoirs mais je pense plutôt à ça :
> Plutôt que de teaser comme les autres ils ont choisi cette méthode pour faire buzzer à mort en offrant des visuels ASCII et des sons brouillés de leur prochain jeu.
> Et ça marche à mort puisque tout le monde va être à l'affut du moindre raclement de gorge en provenance de chez Valve.


Bah c'est vrai qu'en fait ça se résume a prendre 3 images et 3 songs, les transformer en trucs chelous et éparpiller ça un peu n'importe ou.
Donc finalement ça peut pas être l'hypothèse idéaliste du "Putain les mecs ont a torché l'épisode 3 et portal 2 reste plus qu'a faire les cons pour faire un teasing de fou"
Enfin en bref c'est peut être pas si fou donc c'est pour nous annoncer un mini jeu avec gordon freeman qui bouffe des beignets et se transforme en gabe Newell.

Celui qui a l'idée de faire sous garry's mod un cross-over portal / half-life, et de le transformer en jsépakoi crypté chelou pourrait faire croire n'importe quoi  ::XD:: 




> Le prob ses qu'elle est difficile d,aces et seul quelque élue save comment il aller... alors bouger vous le cul et faite une video...


Ca existe plus noclip ?  ::o:  (et le dictionnaire et le Bescherelle ?)

----------


## Nono

ça mérite un p'tit montage "Les experts" tout ça.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> ça mérite un p'tit montage "Les experts" tout ça.


Promis dès qu'on sait le fin mot de l'histoire, j'y pense.

Sinon je m'attend à ce que Gabe se pointe à la conférence du 11, fasse quelques pas de danse et conclue son show par "So long, and thanks for all the money!"...

----------


## Sim's

> Promis dès qu'on sait le fin mot de l'histoire, j'y pense.
> 
> Sinon je m'attend à ce que Gabe se pointe à la conférence du 11, fasse quelques pas de danse et conclue son show par "So long, and thanks for all the money!"...


A la GDC donc.  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

Moi sur celui là j'vois une flaque crade a l'avant avec un reflet, une porte légèrement ouverte qui laisse sortir de la lumière, un détecteur d'artefact dans la main gauche... faut que j'arrête stalker.

----------


## blur

+100 gripoil ptdr

----------


## potexto

Les americains vont plus vite que vous les gars, je pense pas que vous puissez y faire grand chose

----------


## Anton

> Moi sur celui là j'vois une flaque crade a l'avant avec un reflet, une porte légèrement ouverte qui laisse sortir de la lumière, un détecteur d'artefact dans la main gauche... faut que j'arrête stalker.


Moi je vois plutôt ça  :tired: 



Tout y est, il est indéniable que la forme à gauche est Randy Marsh.

----------


## mrFish

C'est une salle de portal dévasté, on reconnait la porte des ascenseurs.

----------


## Conan3D

Putain, lire ce topic en écoutant We Will Rock You ça rox  :Cigare:

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Les americains vont plus vite que vous les gars, je pense pas que vous puissez y faire grand chose http://img4.gametrailers.com/communi...TrollFace2.jpg


Oui, mais ils sont gros.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un des types qui s'occupe de recouper les sons pense avoir réussi à isoler quelque chose dans un fichier et entendre "We're gonna find... doctor's base".

----------


## gripoil

> Moi je vois plutôt ça 
> 
> http://f.imagehost.org/0941/RandyMarshJizz.jpg
> 
> Tout y est, il est indéniable que la forme à gauche est Randy Marsh.





> C'est une salle de portal dévasté, on reconnait la porte des ascenseurs.


On peut voir n'importe quoi il suffit d'y croire !
... UN TABOURET PUTAIN §

----------


## Conan3D

Moi je vois Freddy Mercury  :tired:

----------


## potexto

> Un des types qui s'occupe de recouper les sons pense avoir réussi à isoler quelque chose dans un fichier et entendre "We're gonna find... doctor's base".


Excuse-moi, tu peux donner tes sources, ca m'interesse, je suis anglophone

----------


## Siphrodias

> Moi je vois plutôt ça 
> 
> http://f.imagehost.org/0941/RandyMarshJizz.jpg
> 
> Tout y est, il est indéniable que la forme à gauche est Randy Marsh.


La classe  ::):

----------


## Thamior

Sur le site, http://www.aperturescience.com/, quelqu'un à réussi à aller jusqu'au bout?

Si on se logue (cavejohnson/portal), et qu'on fait LS, ça dit qu'il y a un apply.exe, qu'on peut lancer et ça lance toute une série de questions bien de chez Valve.

C'est juste qu'au début on a un code personnel (genre clé WEP tavu) bien long qui clignote et qu'on ne peut pas copié/coller, et j'ai pas fait de screen donc arrivé à la fin de la série j'ai eu l'air bien con, puis la j'ai pas le temps pour recommencer.

Des motivés?

----------


## Conan3D

Buuuuuuuuurn ya in hell you will burn ya in heeeeeeeeeelllllllll

Nan serieusement, je pense qu'ils vont nous faire une epic chanson en midi par Jonathan Coulton  :Bave:

----------


## tenshu

Ce site n'a pas été mis a jour depuis la sortie de portal 1.
C'est pas la que ça ce passe

----------


## Ormindo

> Sur le site, http://www.aperturescience.com/, quelqu'un à réussi à aller jusqu'au bout?
> 
> Si on se logue (cavejohnson/portal), et qu'on fait LS, ça dit qu'il y a un apply.exe, qu'on peut lancer et ça lance toute une série de questions bien de chez Valve.
> 
> C'est juste qu'au début on a un code personnel (genre clé WEP tavu) bien long qui clignote et qu'on ne peut pas copié/coller, et j'ai pas fait de screen donc arrivé à la fin de la série j'ai eu l'air bien con, puis la j'ai pas le temps pour recommencer.
> 
> Des motivés?



La clé change tout le temps. Il n'y a pas de vraie fin. De plus, tout ce site a été vidé de son intérêt... Deux, trois ans auparavant ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Excuse-moi, tu peux donner tes sources, ca m'interesse, je suis anglophone http://forum.canardpc.com/images/icons/icon11.gif


http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...splay.php?f=82

----------


## Emualynk

Bon j'ai noclipé la fin, pas de radio dans les conduits.
En revanche y'en a une dans le parking à la fin du jeu à l'extérieur, mais celle-ci fait partie du décor, on ne peut pas la soulever.

----------


## gripoil

Un castor !! ... un castor, avec un portable, un castor avec un portable ... castar, castarable, karaté !! IL EST DANS L'16EME !!!

Je crois que les gars de valve viennent de tomber sur le film Seuls Two  :;):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ils ont décidément rien d'autre à foutre chez Valve.

----------


## fistons

Ils sont capable de nous sortir ça.... 

Et en même temps, ils nous fist sur Left 4 Dead 1 & 2.

----------


## Antarion

Je viens de faire un "dir" sur aperturscience.com :

il y a un apply.exe

je tappe apply et :



ensuite :




 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Alab

Moi ça me fascine vraiment le boulot des gars qui cherche à décrypter et ceux qui ont produit ça !  ::o:  (ça me rappelle le concours de the IT Crowd pour la saison 2  ::O:  ) C'est vraiment impressionnant !

----------


## Anton

Moi ça me fait peur  ::O: 



> Ils sont capable de nous sortir ça....
> 
> Et en même temps, ils nous fist sur Left 4 Dead 1 & 2.


Mais avec ce buzz, tout le monde a oublié  :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ca vaut ce que ça vaut...

----------


## Antarion



----------


## mrFish

GlasDos evolved !

----------


## Conan3D

MAIS QUAND EST-CE QUE VOUS COMPRENDREZ QUE CAY PAS LE SITE QUI COMPTE ?  :tired: 

Sinon, le concept de GladOS qui marche, ça me donne une idée : GladOS Nemesis  :Bave:  Elle te cherche dans tous les recoins de la map pour te faire bouffer du gateau  :Cigare:

----------


## Antarion

On ne peut pas répondre s ....

----------


## Conan3D

ANTARION STOP D:
Y'a rien sur ce site D:
Vieu de 3 ans D:

----------


## Antarion

Fuck  :Emo:

----------


## Ördek

Roo, c'est bon, on sait jamais et puis au pire ça a l'air marrant comme truc, jveux voir la suite! :D

----------


## Akajouman

MOUAHAHA, c'est vraiment parti loin ,cet aprem!  ::O:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Le même fichier son encore plus épuré.
Certains n'arrivent pas à entendre quoi que ce soit, moi j'ai entendu "Mayday!" trois fois de suite à partir de 0:19 et "That's amazing!" vers 0:15.

----------


## Gof

Le code morse, pour le fun, même si ça a dû être traduit 10 000 fois. Un peu de compassion hein, j'ai pris le temps d'écouter les 20 min totu de même :D

_Portal- Transmission Received Morse code sounds- New achievement- Part 1_

00.00 : << interior transmission active external data line active message digest active >>
02.40 : << 9E107D9D372BB6826BD81D3542A419D6 >> 
07.20 : << system data dump active user backup active password back active >>

_Portal- Transmission Received Morse code sounds- New achievement- Part 2_ 
00.46 : << beep beeep beep beep beeep beeep beeep beep beeep beep beep >> Trad => (lol)

----------


## Akajouman

> Le même fichier son encore plus épuré.
> Certains n'arrivent pas à entendre quoi que ce soit, moi j'ai entendu "Mayday!" trois fois de suite à partir de 0:19 et "That's amazing!" vers 0:15.


  Oui, on entend une voix d'homme dire It's Amazing!!!  :Bave:

----------


## JVZ

Salut les canards

Je viens d'aller sur le site d'aperturescience avec le login "cavejohnson"

Je me demande combien d'entre vous ont tapé "dir" à ce moment au prompt ^^

Coin²

----------


## Conan3D

J'ai entendu un truc avec "Control" vers le début...  :tired: 

Je propose un ban à tous ceux qui parlent d'aperturescience.com à partir de maintenant  :tired:

----------


## JVZ

Juste dir et on lance l'appli ensuite :D
Un vieux mode DOS quoi !

----------


## Conan3D

May y'a rien sur ce site zordelle  :tired: 

Si tu veux t'ammuser, fouille les fichier de portal  :;):

----------


## Froyok

> ANTARION STOP D:
> Y'a rien sur ce site D:
> Vieu de 3 ans D:


T'as du mal avec le second degré je me trompe ?  :tired:

----------


## Ezay

Je comprends rien, ça sort d'où tous les BBS etc ? J'ai exploré le site c'est gentil, mais ensuite on fait quoi ?

----------


## fistons

J'ai l'impression que d'entendre des morceaux de voix à l'envers. Un peu comme sur les Pink Floyd quoi.

----------


## AliloH

> Je propose un ban à tous ceux qui parlent d'aperturescience.com à partir de maintenant


Clair que depuis cet aprem j'ai de plus en plus envie de baffer ceux qui prennent pas la peine de lire l'article ou le topic  ::(: .

----------


## Alkesh

@ezay
Bah du répertoire du jeu, après la maj de cette nuit depuis Steam  :;): 

Suivez les mecs!

----------


## Narm

> La mise à jour de Portal est un mensonge? Half Life Episode 3 ou Portal 2? Mon Companion Cube balance.


Un crossgame : Half life² : Episode Portal  :Cigare: 

(en espérant qu'elle n'a pas déjà été faite  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Conan3D

Elle a déjà été faite  ::ninja::

----------


## The Real Dav

> Je propose un ban à tous ceux qui parlent d'aperturescience.com à partir de maintenant


Je plussoie et propose aussi un ban à ceux qui écrivent en SMS, comme le québécois quelques pages plus haut, à partir de maintenant d'hier.

----------


## Xùn

> Je comprends rien, ça sort d'où tous les BBS etc ? J'ai exploré le site c'est gentil, mais ensuite on fait quoi ?


En gros, pour reprendre le résumé d'un gars sur le fora steam : 

-Portal gets surprise update yesterday afternoon
-People see new mystery achievement
-People play and see the radio in the beginning room now has a green  light
-Carry it around and notice it makes strange broadcast interference  noises in certain places
-Locate and place all 26 of these mystery radios for achievement
-Smart people yank wav files out of game content folders and run them  through steganography programs
-Produces 26 weird cryptic image files in a numbered sequence
-Some dude runs the number string through an md5 hash translator and  gets a landline number
-Internet traces it to Kirkland, WA (near Valve HQ)
-People find out its not a phone/fax line but a data line hosting a BBS  and telnet it
-Use a clue from one of the files to figure out the BBS user/password  login info
-End up with a bunch of weird ASCII artwork
-We're trying to figure out wtf it means

----------


## Conan3D

/me applaudit

----------


## Marnus

ouah Oo
Ya vraiment des dingues pour décoder ca à cette vitesse, et avec autant d'acharnement.

Et valve à vraiment balancé du matos de facon subtile (c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire xD )

----------


## Alkesh

Surtout une énorme communauté de Nerd / Geek sur le forum officiel  ::o:

----------


## Micerider

Je sais que le "résultat" n'est pas encore là, mais pour l'heure, Valve est en train de nous livrer "best viral marketing ever".

C'est hallucinant.

----------


## fistons

> Je sais que le "résultat" n'est pas encore là, mais pour l'heure, Valve est en train de nous livrer "best viral marketing ever".
> 
> C'est hallucinant.



Agreed. Tout ça pour nous vendre des DLC d'armures de chevaux.

Alors qu'il y a même pas de chevaux.

----------


## alx

_Monsieur_ Kahn Lusth. Merci et bravo.

----------


## Fret

Sacré teasing et surtout joli roman Kahn. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire tous les posts, mais après avoir cliqué sur un des liens de la news (le site d'aperture) je me demandais si quelqu'un est allé au bout de leur test à la con?

Désolé si cette question a déjà été posée mais ma curiosité me pousse à l'impatience.

----------


## Micerider

> Alors qu'il y a même pas de chevaux.


Des habits pour "Chien" !!! ::lol::

----------


## mrFish

> Sacré teasing et surtout joli roman Kahn. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire tous les posts, mais après avoir cliqué sur un des liens de la news (le site d'aperture) je me demandais si quelqu'un est allé au bout de leur test à la con?
> 
> Désolé si cette question a déjà été posée mais ma curiosité me pousse à l'impatience.


Le site d'aperture date de la sortie de Portal. Rien de nouveau donc.

Les artworks en ascii viennent d'un serveur telnet dont le numéro de tél a été trouvé dans les images générer à partir des fichiers sons des radios.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un résumé de l'ensemble des trouvailles ASCII du BBS avec quelques théories ou explications.

----------


## gryffoon

J'ai réussi à décrypté le message dans l'audio de dinosaur5 :

"9E107D9D372BB6826BD81D3542A419D6"

C'est un cryptage de type MD5 (je n'en sais pas bcp plus que vous), et la solution est encore une fois :

" The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog "

http://md5decrypter.com/

---------- Post ajouté à 21h45 ----------

J'ai réussi à décrypté le message dans l'audio de dinosaur5 :

"9E107D9D372BB6826BD81D3542A419D6"

C'est un cryptage de type MD5 (je n'en sais pas bcp plus que vous), et  la solution est encore une fois :

" The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog "

http://md5decrypter.com/

---------- Post ajouté à 21h48 ----------

The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog est un pangramme  en langue anglaise. Composé de 35 lettres, il est surtout utilisé pour tester les dactylos et les claviers d'ordinateur, car il est court et facile à mémoriser.

Il était connu à la fin du XIXe siècle et apparaît dans le livre (en) Scouting for Boys (1908) de Baden-Powell comme une phrase de pratique pour la signalisation[1]. Par après, Western Union et la Telephone Company y ont recours pour tester les équipements telex.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

@Gryphoon : Tu t'es pris la tête pour rien, c'est une des premières choses que les maniaques du net ont décrypté.

Toujours la même bande son en plein nettoyage. Cette fois on entend plus distinctement des voix mais pour autant comprendre facilement ce qu'ils racontent.

"On this planet we're gonna find out dr. mother's face and were gonna blog. Right, let me see what "Sarah molder" is gonna do... and figure out [cant hear it yet]. Even though I still dont know how badly [cant make it out]. Thats Amazing! [cant make it out]. Direct level."

----------


## fistons

> Je sais que le "résultat" n'est pas encore là, mais pour l'heure, Valve est en train de nous livrer "best viral marketing ever".
> 
> C'est hallucinant.





> Des habits pour "Chien" !!!


Va pas leur donner des idées.

----------


## SpyDrax

jpense juste que c'est un fake pour faire de la pub pour le num 3 de Portal... jvois pas se que ça peut être d'autre...

----------


## potexto

> le num 3 de Portal



Portal 3 ?  ::huh::

----------


## Ezay

> En gros, pour reprendre le résumé d'un gars sur le fora steam : 
> 
> -Portal gets surprise update yesterday afternoon
> -People see new mystery achievement
> -People play and see the radio in the beginning room now has a green  light
> -Carry it around and notice it makes strange broadcast interference  noises in certain places
> -Locate and place all 26 of these mystery radios for achievement
> -Smart people yank wav files out of game content folders and run them  through steganography programs
> -Produces 26 weird cryptic image files in a numbered sequence
> ...


Merci beaucoup.  ::): 

@KL: tu pourrais mettre ça dans ton post de départ, ce serait limite plus clair que les 50 updates en fait.

----------


## alx

> jpense juste que c'est un fake


Fake ?

Genre la société Aperture Science n'existe pas réellement ?

----------


## gryffoon

Quand à l'image des dièses :

J'ai remarqué qu'il y avait une répédtition, c'est une sorte de pendu :
"(###) ###-####" voilà c'est ca qui se répète

il faut donc trouver une expression anglaise du type " ( . . . ) . . . - . . . . "

----------


## Mephisto

> jpense juste que c'est un fake pour faire de la pub pour le num 3 de Portal... jvois pas se que ça peut être d'autre...


Un fake ?  :tired:  T'entends quoi par là ? Ça va pas être un leak hein... ::|: 

Edith : Zut, grillé par Alx.

En tout cas chapeau Kahn, hier soir j'ai juste maté la news, les trois-quatre premiers posts et jsuis parti me coucher...pis j'ai raté tout le truc. Ça m'a fait de la lecture en rentrant en tout cas.  :;): 

Chapeau aux gars de Valve, c'est des prods de la comm', et les mecs du forum Valve ont mérité leur abonnement à Detective Conan.  ::P: 

Edith 2 : Encore à la bourre gryffoon, il s'agit du numéro du BBS, trouvé depuis un bail par les acharnés du forum de Valve. ^^ vala j'ai retrouvé ledit numéro : (425) 822-5251

----------


## YetiEric

> Quand à l'image des dièses :
> 
> J'ai remarqué qu'il y avait une répétition, c'est une sorte de pendu :
> "(###) ###-####" voilà c'est ca qui se répète
> 
> il faut donc trouver une expression anglaise du type " ( . . . ) . . . - . . . . "


C'est la forme d'un Numéro de Téléphone US

----------


## Guest

> jpense juste que c'est un fake pour faire de la pub pour le num 3 de Portal... jvois pas se que ça peut être d'autre...


Dire que j'ai loupé le 2  ::O:

----------


## gryffoon

Les 32 images ! :
Je pense pouvoir tirer d'autre choses des images !
En particuliers des images 1 à 32/32 (référence peut être au 32 (ou 33) caméras, ou au format de l'image 320x?). Je suis sur une piste mais il me faudrait le reste des images !!!

----------


## Mephisto

Gryffoon décidément t'es à la masse ou t'as pas lu le topic, c'est références correspondent à un hash md5 qui a permis de retrouver le numéro du BBS, voir ci-dessus.  :;): 




> Fake ?
> 
> Genre la société Aperture Science n'existe pas réellement ?


Han, ils viendront pas me chercher alors ?  ::o:

----------


## Ördek

::O:  T'es vraiment à fond dedans gryffoon! Ce serait énorme qu'un canard résolve ce mystère!  :^_^:

----------


## Alab

> Gryffoon décidément t'es à la masse ou t'as pas lu le topic, c'est références correspondent à un hash md5 qui a permis de retrouver le numéro du BBS, voir ci-dessus.


Bah même à la masse il y arrive bien !  :;):

----------


## Ördek

J'avoue qu'il est assez rapide pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas suivi!

----------


## Anton

> Les 32 images ! :
> Je pense pouvoir tirer d'autre choses des images !
> En particuliers des images 1 à 32/32 (référence peut être au 32 (ou 33) caméras, ou au format de l'image 320x?). Je suis sur une piste mais il me faudrait le reste des images !!!


Bel effort mais tu perds ton temps, ça a déjà été décrypté ^^

----------


## Xùn

> Dire que j'ai loupé le 2


The cake is a lie but Portal 2 is not.  :B):

----------


## gryffoon

Ok alors il manque plus que le mot de passe ?

Mais on ne sais toujours pas ce qu'est l'histoire du pengramme brown fox...

----------


## Pontifex

Pour le BBS, le login/mdp est backup/backup
Par contre, ce pengramme reste un mystère...

----------


## gryffoon

Je me rappelle aussi d'un truc bizarre, sur une des vidéo ASCII sur le canardpc, on voyait SONIC (de SEGA) !! C quoi cette histoire aussi

---------- Post ajouté à 22h17 ----------

@pontifex : je ne sais pas comment ils l'ont trouvé, mais ca donne quoi ensuite ?

----------


## Pontifex

Le login/mdp provient de dinosaur12.wav qui après traduction du morse, donne "SYSTEM DATA DUMP *ACTIVE USER BACKUP ACTIVE PASSWORD BACKUP* ACTIVE"
Ensuite, ils ont toute la flopée d'images en ASCII qu'on sait pas trop ce que ça représente.

----------


## Aun

> Quand à l'image des dièses :
> 
> J'ai remarqué qu'il y avait une répédtition, c'est une sorte de pendu :
> "(###) ###-####" voilà c'est ca qui se répète
> 
> il faut donc trouver une expression anglaise du type " ( . . . ) . . . - . . . . "



Pas des dièses mais des croisillons.

----------


## Robix66

> @KL: tu pourrais mettre ça dans ton post de départ, ce serait limite plus clair que les 50 updates en fait.


Ah non, elle est magique la news comme ça. ::wub::

----------


## Ba'al

Bien le bonjour, 

Après avoir lu tous ça et m'être penché dessus avec des amis... 
Une hypothèse nous est venue : 

La formule sur les premierères images, et un dessin ASCII m'ont évoqué une structure moléculaire et... on est tombé sur le benzene.

Hors, le benzene est un des ingrédients du cake de Glados et... 

Lebenzene etant un composant du petrole, les seul endroit ou y'a du petrole en europe de l'est c'est gloysti en hongrie et ploesti en roumaine...

La Croatie étant en Europe de l'Est... 

Hum...

----------


## gryffoon

@ponitfex : Le BBS est un numéro de téléphone comment ils sont tombé sur ces images ?

----------


## mrFish

> @ponitfex : Le BBS est un numéro de téléphone comment ils sont tombé sur ces images ?


Le numéro de téléphone donne accès à un serveur data de type telnet d'où les images en ascii.

Pour les premières images elles ont été extraites des fichiers audio.

----------


## Pontifex

J'y connais que dalle, mais si j'en crois wikipedia "Un BBS consiste en un serveur équipé d'un logiciel offrant les services d'échange de messages, de stockage et d'échange de fichiers, de jeux via un ou plusieurs modems reliés à des lignes téléphoniques."
Donc on s'y connecte via un numéro de téléphone, mais sinon c'est un serveur d'où le fait qu'il peut transmettre des images. Après, j'y connais rien du tout...

Edit: Grillé >< Pour me faire pardonner, une version colorisée des images ASCII

----------


## Mephisto

Interessant ton indice Ba'al.  :;):  Reste à voir comment tout ça est lié.  :tired: 

Dites, ce serveur telnet, y a pas moyen de le localiser ?  ::huh::

----------


## Gecko

Je pense plutôt à un nouveau Portal...
rendez vous sur http://www.aperturescience.com/
taper "Login" puis "valve" pour le username, ensuite "portal" pour le password.
ensuite taper "dir" ou "list" sur l'invite B:\
et là, miracle, plus qu'à lancer!

----------


## olih

> @ponitfex : Le BBS est un numéro de téléphone comment ils sont tombé sur ces images ?


BBS = http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulletin_Board_System

Du coup le numéro de telephone tombe sur un BBS -> connexion en telnet -> recupération du flux qui sont des images ascii.

----------


## Patience

Il y a que moi qui comprend une signification à tout cela?


A la fin de Portal, 

Spoiler Alert! 


Glados est hors-circuit mais elle nous dédicace une chanson pour nous répéter qu'elle est toujours vivante "_still alive_".

Vu comme elle explose, elle doit pas être en très bonne état

  ::): 

Pour se faire aider, elle envoie donc 26 signals de transmission - des images de ses caméras de sécurité bousillés (elle tente de nous indiquer quelque chose?), des messages en morse "_LOL SOS_" mais aussi ce fameux BBS et le numéro trouvé dans le morse (425) 822-5251.


Un mec s'est donc connecté sur un serveur avec ce numéro et est tombé sur cet écran qui pour moi veut tout dire :



```
SYSTEM DUMP DATA BACK-PRESSURE HIGH: USE BACKUP ACCOUNT TO RELIEVE
GLaDOS login: backup                    
Password: backup   
---- RECONNECTING TO BACKUP STREAM ----                                       
---- CONNECTION ESTABLISHED ----
```

En s'y connectant avec le compte, le serveur a alors activé un back-up (dump data-back) pour secourir ("_relieve_"). La sauvegarde pour secourir qui ? Bah Glados bien sûr !

Tous ce que le serveur crache ensuite comme données sont donc tous les reliquats de fonctionnalité de Glados pour sa remise en route : photo d'elle, chambres de test, comment recruter de nouveaux patients, photos de tourelles, schémas d'expérience, sa remise en route des sphères d'émotion, le coeur du cube compagnon, sa vision d'amour avec les patients etc etc...


*See you soon on Portal 2 Miss Glados*  :Cigare:

----------


## clement_s

> Je pense plutôt à un nouveau Portal...
> rendez vous sur http://www.aperturescience.com/
> taper "Login" puis "valve" pour le username, ensuite "portal" pour le password.
> ensuite taper "dir" ou "list" sur l'invite B:\
> et là, miracle, plus qu'à lancer!


 :haha:

----------


## Conan3D

> Il y a que moi qui comprend une signification à tout cela?
> 
> 
> A la fin de Portal, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Glados est hors-circuit mais elle nous dédicace une chanson pour nous répéter qu'elle est toujours vivante "_still alive_".
> ...


 ::wub:: 

Sinon, mon prob en fait c'est que j'avais pas l'achiev' Heartbreaker  ::|: 
Alors que je l'ai fini au moins 3 fois portal  :tired:  (et une fois sur xbox :D)

----------


## Ba'al

> En s'y connectant avec le compte, le serveur a alors activé un back-up (dump data-back) pour secourir ("_relieve_"). La sauvegarde pour secourir qui ? Bah Glados bien sûr !


Les développeurs de Valve voudraient donc "Impliquer" les joueurs dans l'histoire ? 

C'est grâce aux joueurs que Glados serait "still alive" ? ^^

----------


## Conan3D

AU FAIT
Quand on jette une des radios dans une grille d'émancipation, on entend des bruits bizares :
J'ai l'impression d'entendre des trucs du genre "You will not survive", des trucs du genre...
Je vais voir ce que je peux en exploiter avec mon matos de noobzor (Audacity  ::wub:: )

----------


## gryffoon

Conan3D : RESPECT !

----------


## Conan3D

C... C'est la première fois qu'on me dit respect  :Emo:

----------


## aRthuR bRown

> Je pense plutôt à un nouveau Portal...
> rendez vous sur http://www.aperturescience.com/
> taper "Login" puis "valve" pour le username, ensuite "portal" pour le password.
> ensuite taper "dir" ou "list" sur l'invite B:\
> et là, miracle, plus qu'à lancer!


Ouaw ce truc de malade c'est super classe ! ::):

----------


## Alab

Moi j'arrive pas à lancer Portal.  :Emo:

----------


## moutaine

> Il y a que moi qui comprend une signification à tout cela?
> 
> 
> A la fin de Portal, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Glados est hors-circuit mais elle nous dédicace une chanson pour nous répéter qu'elle est toujours vivante "_still alive_".
> ...


Rooooh mais le con, j'ai pas poussé ma réflexion perso plus loin que la chanson de fin de portal. ::sad::

----------


## Mob Borane

Vos histoires sur les épisodes qui seraient HL3 ça colle pas, même si les devs l'ont dit. Je les vois mal appeler le prochain HL Half Life 4...

----------


## Alkesh

Un petit résumé en couleur:
http://www.imagebanana.com/img/sdl9h...P3ARGcolor.gif

----------


## potexto

> Vos histoires sur les épisodes qui seraient HL3 ça colle pas, même si les devs l'ont dit. Je les vois mal appeler le prochain HL Half Life 4...


Qui t'as parlé d'un Half life 4, pense à la serie des Resident Evil par exemple  :;): 



EDIT : Ah ok FragDamon, bon ben j'ai rien dit

----------


## FragDamon

> Vos histoires sur les épisodes qui seraient HL3 ça colle pas, même si les devs l'ont dit. Je les vois mal appeler le prochain HL Half Life 4...


Ils ont dit que en fait il fallait considérer les épisodes comme HL3. Mais la suite sera bien évidemment HL3. Capito ?  :^_^:

----------


## Conan3D

Et pis techniquement, l'ep1 devrait être l'ep2, l'ep2 l'ep3, l'ep3 l'ep4...

----------


## xrogaan

> Les développeurs de Valve voudraient donc "Impliquer" les joueurs dans l'histoire ? 
> 
> C'est grâce aux joueurs que Glados serait "still alive" ? ^^


Quels joueurs ? Tout ceci est réel.

Et ensuite, Valve transcrit l'histoire en jeu vidéo.



... Je vais dormir.

----------


## FragDamon

En tout cas en tant que bon fanboy Valve je suis pressé de savoir comment tout ça va se finir !


*prie pour HL2EP3*

----------


## Robix66

> Et pis techniquement, l'ep1 devrait être l'ep2, l'ep2 l'ep3, l'ep3 l'ep4...


Et Half Life 2 devrais être Life tout court... (blague éculée inside).

----------


## Seydjinn

> A la fin de Portal, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Glados est hors-circuit mais elle nous dédicace une chanson pour nous répéter qu'elle est toujours vivante "_still alive_".
> 
> Vu comme elle explose, elle doit pas être en très bonne état
> 
> ...


Non mais là, LA, je suis au 128e ciel !  ::wub::  
Déjà juste l'idée de portal 2, j'en peux plus, mais alors pousser la réflexion jusqu'au fait d'exploiter la curiosité maladive des joueurs comme l'origine du futur jeu !!! Ca c'est du grand du très grand, ces développeurs sont vraiment des pitains de tarés de génie. /me love them 
C'est juste...  juste.... RAAAHHH !! MAIS VIVEMENT LA SUITE QUOI !!!

(Ah hem... oui ok je m'emballe...)

----------


## Nieur

Rappelez vous la chanson de fin de Portal :



> So I'm GLaD. I got burned.
> Think of all the things we learned
> for the people who are still alive.
> Go ahead and leave me.
> I think I prefer to stay inside.
> Maybe you'll find someone else to help you.
> Maybe *Black Mesa*
> THAT WAS A JOKE.
> HAHA. FAT CHANCE.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI
Valve, comment vous avez pu faire L4D et ça ?

----------


## Conan3D

Je comprends pas  :WTF:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Punaise c'est vraiment bluffant leur truc.

----------


## Dark Fread

Zut, 24 radio sur 26  :Emo:

----------


## Douh

Bonjour bonjour,
Votre news m'a fortement intrigué, je me suis donc inscrit sur votre site =)
J'essaie de retravailler le son de 30 secondes que vous avez mis en téléchargement, et pour l'instant, la voix a 14 secondes semble prononcer "It's an accident"... J'ai supprimé la majeur partie des interférences de ce passage, mais le son reste très étouffé...

----------


## Ezay

> 26 signals


Le signal du départ des chevals ?  :tired: 

Sinon d'accord avec le reste de ton post, ça fait penser à une sorte de résidu d'âme qui hanterait le réseau internet en attendant de pouvoir se recréer ! Limite effrayant !  ::):

----------


## Sim's

Il y  a des radios bien tordus à aller chercher.  :tired:

----------


## potexto

> des chevals ?



 ::P:

----------


## BSRobin

> Rappelez vous la chanson de fin de Portal :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI
> Valve, comment vous avez pu faire L4D*2* et ça ?


Fixed.

Il n'y a pas que la chanson qui y fait référence, si je me souviens bien, à un moment donné dans Portal, on passe devant une salle de réunion avec des graphiques montrant la différence de fonds gouvernementaux/militaires obtenus par Aperture Science et Black Mesa.

Et dans Episode 2, on voit bien furtivement un logo Aperture Science associé au bateau Borealis.

Donc pffffrrtt on n'est pas plus avancé :/

----------


## mrFish

Non mais réveillez vous ça fait depuis la sortie de Portal qu'on sait que les deux jeux sont lié.

Les _Episodes_  de HL² peuvent être considérer comme HL³.


Le site aperturescience.com c'est *old*.


Ce buzz annonce Portal 2 et HL² : Episode 3. Voilà. Bientôt dans la toute nouvelle Orange Box².

----------


## Cerberus

Rien que par le soin qu'ils apportent à entourer de mystère leurs futures (sans doute grosses) annonces, on sent que ça va juste être... sublime. ::'(:

----------


## Tiagos360

J'ai découvert quelque chose.

Pour commencez allez ici, et descendez en bas de la page

http://www.babel-research.eu/?about=about

(Vous remarquerez qu'un chat apparait régulièrement dans le coin de l'écran :3).

Vous verrez plusieurs (Aperture,Black Mesa)Mais aussi hanso Foundation, je me suis renseigné et Hanson Foundation est apparu dans Lost

Quote: Cette organisation dirige le projet DHARMA. Ce dernier a pour but  d'effectuer, sur l'île, des recherches en psychologie,  parapsychologie, zoologie,  médecine,  électromagnétisme et météorologie. Dans cette optique, 10 stations ont été  construites. Chacune d'entre elles possède une fonction bien précise.

Donc il y aurais un lien entre Lost et Portal/Hl2 Ep3

----------


## potexto

> Rien que par le soin qu'ils apportent à entourer de mystère leurs futures (sans doute grosses) annonces, on sent que ça va juste être... sublime.



Ou alors ils ont prit plus de temps pour la promo que pour le jeu, pour faire rager les joueurs  :^_^: 

Ca se trouve y'a meme pas de fin a leur "enigme"

----------


## mrFish

> Rien que par le soin qu'ils apportent à entourer de mystère leurs futures (sans doute grosses) annonces, on sent que ça va juste être... sublime.


Ou pas.
Vu le putain de truc que c'est, ils ont pas interet à sortir le(s) jeu(x) dans deux ans.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h31 ----------




> Ca se trouve y'a meme pas de fin a leur "enigme"


Je ne doute pas de leur perversité à faire tourner les fans en bourriques.

----------


## yaka

> Vous verrez plusieurs (Aperture,Black Mesa)Mais aussi hanso Foundation, je me suis renseigné et Hanson Foundation apparu dans Lost



Alors la.. je sais pas d'ou sort ce site, mais chapeau !
C'est super étrange, ca.

----------


## Tiagos360

T'imagine pas a quel point !
Je dis qu'il nous faut un Pro-Lost qui est fan qui pourrait nous renseigner.


Épice-et-tout

----------


## Emualynk

> T'imagine pas a quel point !
> Je dis qu'il nous faut un Pro-Lost qui est fan qui pourrait nous renseigner.
> 
> 
> Épice-et-tout


C'est un site fan-made.

----------


## Tiagos360

Qui est assez fou pour faire un site pareil en une journée en sortant un tel flux d'information.

Au fait, j'aurais besoin d'aide pour trouver le "Remote Code" et a quoi correspond la date du 6 Aout.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Dieu du ciel, ce topic a été vu 26 000 fois en moins de 24h.  ::O:

----------


## Douh

Ce site est pas nouveau, regardez ce lien
Le site web est évoqué dans la vidéo.

----------


## Jahwel

> Dieu du ciel, ce topic a été vu 26 000 fois en moins de 24h.


Cette news a été référencé sur NoFrag, Factornews, et Alt-Tab.

----------


## Mephisto

Tiagos, ce site est lié à un autre teasing dans le style de celui qui nous occupe aujourd'hui, en l'occurence : http://www.whatsinthebox.nl/

De plus, Lost à également recours à ce type de procédé pour créer du buzz autour de la série. C'est le seul lien que je vois entre ces trois entités scientifiques fictives.

----------


## BSRobin

Oui, le babel-research / what's in the box est une piste froide comme mon grand père ...
Comme dit au-dessus, et après, c'est un truc totalement à part mais qui a repris des éléments de Lost et de HL2 pour créer sa propre ambiance.

----------


## Emualynk

> Qui est assez fou pour faire un site pareil en une journée en sortant un tel flux d'information.
> 
> Au fait, j'aurais besoin d'aide pour trouver le "Remote Code" et a quoi correspond la date du 6 Aout.


Je réitère, c'est un site fan made, qui n'a rien à voir avec le présent évènement, tout comme le site d'aperturescience.

cf http://wikibruce.com/2009/04/a-big-b...abel-research/

----------


## lordmagnum

j'adore le coup de la deuxième question de notre couleur favorite, avec bien sûr la couleur enlevée, et qui nous demande ensuite si on regrette ou non d'avoir menti......

----------


## Schafi

Bientôt 1h.. une autre màj ? ahah

----------


## Tiagos360

Mince :/.Je vais continuer de chercher.Je suis sur qu'il y a un truc qui n'a pas été vu.
Au fait comment on se connecte a la BBS d'aperture science ? j'ai toujours pas compris...

----------


## Anton

> Dieu du ciel, ce topic a été vu 26 000 fois en moins de 24h.


Et le reste du web francophone s'en branle d'une force assez monumentale  ::o:  CPC rulez  :Cigare:

----------


## Roy

Bonjour Bonjour
Je sais pas si je vais être d'une très grande aide, mais après avoir vu votre article et lu (enfin survolé) les multiples posts de ce topics
Je me suis attardé sur le site d'aperturescience.
Et je me suis amusé avec un pote (tout les deux sur mumble en même temps) a effectué le test en faisant la manip décrite par Gecko.
Il y'a 50 questions, qui sont a propos de vous, caractére tout ca, mais parfois y'a le Cake qui apparait d'un coup en ASCII style screamer, rien de bien flippant sa surprend.
Il y'a aussi sur certaines phrases il lettre qui clignote, j'ai reussis a formé Cakes Is mais rien de bien nouveau.
A la fin il demande un code de 64 lettres qui est donné au debut du questionnaire, il faut ecrire ce code, afin de connaitre la fin, dans l'excitation (Pas d'arriere pensé ::rolleyes::  ) j'ai pas ecrit le code donc du coup me suis planté.
Mais j'ai un amis qui fait le truc et il a screené son code donc peut etre que j'aurais des news

Merci, et vous pouvez me lyncher si le site est vieux, si j'apprend rien ou si c'est du Deja vu  :^_^:

----------


## mrFish

> Mince :/.Je vais continuer de chercher.Je suis sur qu'il y a un truc qui n'a pas été vu.
> Au fait comment on se connecte a la BBS d'aperture science ? j'ai toujours pas compris...


Par téléphone. C'est un numéro US faut se connecter avec un modem. Donc en gros en France on peut pas vraiment s'y connecter (à moins d'avoir un vieux modem qui traine et ne pas avoir peur de la facture de téléphone).

Les images nous viennent du forum de steam.

----------


## Anton

> Bonjour Bonjour
> Je sais pas si je vais être d'une très grande aide, mais après avoir vu votre article et lu (enfin survolé) les multiples posts de ce topics
> Je me suis attardé sur le site d'aperturescience.
> (...)
> Merci, et vous pouvez me lyncher si le site est vieux, si j'apprend rien ou si c'est du Deja vu


Bienvenue  ::P: 



> Le site aperturescience.com c'est *old*.


Voilà voilà ^^

----------


## Roy

Au moins c'est dit...
Bon puis-je moindre a vous, avec ma modeste contribution  ::(:

----------


## mrFish

> Bonjour Bonjour
> Je sais pas si je vais être d'une très grande aide, mais après avoir vu votre article et lu (enfin survolé) les multiples posts de ce topics
> Je me suis attardé sur le site d'aperturescience.
> Et je me suis amusé avec un pote (tout les deux sur mumble en même temps) a effectué le test en faisant la manip décrite par Gecko.
> Il y'a 50 questions, qui sont a propos de vous, caractére tout ca, mais parfois y'a le Cake qui apparait d'un coup en ASCII style screamer, rien de bien flippant sa surprend.
> Il y'a aussi sur certaines phrases il lettre qui clignote, j'ai reussis a formé Cakes Is mais rien de bien nouveau.
> A la fin il demande un code de 64 lettres qui est donné au debut du questionnaire, il faut ecrire ce code, afin de connaitre la fin, dans l'excitation (Pas d'arriere pensé ) j'ai pas ecrit le code donc du coup me suis planté.
> Mais j'ai un amis qui fait le truc et il a screené son code donc peut etre que j'aurais des news
> 
> Merci, et vous pouvez me lyncher si le site est vieux, si j'apprend rien ou si c'est du Deja vu


Ou c'est vieux de *TROIS FUCKING ANS*.
Aperturescience.com c'était pour la promo de Portal 1. S'tou.

Faut un gros "aperturescience.com n'a rien a voir avec le buzz actuel" dans la news.

Bienvenu sur CPC quand même et dans l'enfer du buzz !

----------


## Conan3D

Je persiste à dire que, si la piste du reboot de GladOS est fait par celui qui est entré dans le BBS, on aura droit à un petit thème en MIDI à la Still Alive, de la part de GladOS pour son reboot (et Made In Jonathan Coulhon again)  :Cigare:

----------


## Anton

> Au moins c'est dit...
> Bon puis-je *moindre* a vous, avec ma modeste contribution


Te oindre ?  :tired: 

Je savais que ce délire allait nous ramener les pires tarés du web  ::sad::

----------


## BSRobin

> Mince :/.Je vais continuer de chercher.Je suis sur qu'il y a un truc qui n'a pas été vu.
> Au fait comment on se connecte a la BBS d'aperture science ? j'ai toujours pas compris...


Avec une ligne téléphonique, un modem et un terminal  ::): 
Les BBS sont des serveurs de contenus (fichiers à télécharger, actualités spécifiques, forums) "d'avant Internet", on se connecte au serveur en l'appelant au téléphone en gros.
Faut imaginer le minitel en version "non centralisée et gérée par un opérateur unique" (France Télécom pour le minitel en France).

----------


## mrFish

> Je sais pas si c'est nouveau ou Old mais j'ai trouvé ces photos
> 
> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/5526/dinosaur9.png
> http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/2716/dino15.png


Déjà dans la news.

----------


## Tiagos360

> Par téléphone. C'est un numéro US faut se connecter avec un modem. Donc en gros en France on peut pas vraiment s'y connecter (à moins d'avoir un vieux modem qui traine et ne pas avoir peur de la facture de téléphone).
> 
> Les images nous viennent du forum de steam.


Et comment j'obtiens ce numéro ? (J'ai un téléphone spécial qui gère les coup de Fil internationaux, et un vieux modem qui traine).

----------


## mrFish

> Et comment j'obtiens ce numéro ? (J'ai un téléphone spécial qui gère les coup de Fil internationaux, et un vieux modem qui traine).


Dans la news.

(425) 822-5251

----------


## Sheraf

> Ou c'est vieux de *TROIS FUCKING ANS*.
> Aperturescience.com c'était pour la promo de Portal 1. S'tou.
> 
> Faut un gros "aperturescience.com n'a rien a voir avec le buzz actuel" dans la news.


Il sait, c'est un gros lourd.

----------


## potexto

On stagne un peu, meme sur le forum steam .. J'ai peur que ca mette encore du temps. Y'a interet à ce que la news soit vraiment geniale  ::rolleyes::

----------


## BSRobin

> Dans la news.
> 
> (425) 822-5251


Et comme c'est de toute évidence c'est un numéro aux iouaisses, il faut :
1) composer le code de zone entre parenthèses (425)
2) le faire précéder de l'indication d'appel international (00) + le code de pays des iouaisses (1).

Ce qui donnerait depuis la France : 00 1 425 822 5251 (sur une ligne France Télécom).
Aucune idée si y'aurait une particularité depuis une ligne totalement dégroupée Free ou Alice, etc.
Et du prix.

----------


## Wiltjay

> Avec une ligne téléphonique, un modem et un terminal 
> Les BBS sont des serveurs de contenus (fichiers à télécharger, actualités spécifiques, forums) "d'avant Internet", on se connecte au serveur en l'appelant au téléphone en gros.
> Faut imaginer le minitel en version "non centralisée et gérée par un opérateur unique" (France Télécom pour le minitel en France).


Comme dans Wargames ::wub::  (version préhistorique)
Guerre Thermonucléaire globale :^_^:

----------


## lordmagnum

j'ai essayé le num, ça met en occupé

----------


## Tiagos360

Merci, quelqu'un est allé s'inscrire sur aperturescience.com ? on me donne un énorme code (UIN+L) qui change toute les 10 secondes a peu près.

----------


## Schafi

aperturescience.com n'a rien à voir avec le buzz, c'était pour la sortie de portal 1...

----------


## mrFish

> Le site aperturescience.com c'est *old*§§§§§§§§





> Mise à jour 13 : Aucune idée de ce que ça peut être mais quelqu'un a trouvé une manière "d'entrer" sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/. Tapez "login" puis "cavejohnson" et enfin le mot de passe "portal".

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## Schafi

> *Mise à jour 14 :* Sur le site ci-dessus, tapez "login" puis "cjohnson" puis "tier3" et enfin "list". Fausse piste cependant, tout ça date d'il y a longtemps.

----------


## Conan3D

Tiagos...
Tu me déçois...  :Emo: 

(dire que je vous rameute des boulay...  :Emo:  )

Sinon, tu sais que c'est old Jahwel... 
A moins que ce soit écrit par C.Johnson himself...

----------


## ToasT

Les mecs, le numéro, c'est de là qu'ils ont tiré les ASCII. Laissez tomber.

----------


## Sao

Sa maman, 25 radios sur 26 ... Et la dernière je l'ai entendue 

Spoiler Alert! 


pendant le travelling de fin dans les conduits avant le gâteau

 ...

----------


## Tiax

Purée, je viens de tomber sur cette news, 50 mises à jours en 24h  :WTF:

----------


## Jahwel

> Sinon, tu sais que c'est old Jahwel... 
> A moins que ce soit écrit par C.Johnson himself...


Bha c'était pour montrer que ça datait cette histoire vu que c'était déjà dans le jeu.

----------


## Anton

> Purée, je viens de tomber sur cette news, 50 mises à jours en 24h


Kahn a du salaire injustifié à rattraper  :tired:

----------


## Mephisto

Je réitère ma question aux connaisseurs :  y aurait pas moyen de localiser ce serveur telnet ? Visiblement c'est au pays des yankees, mais c'est grand. Peut être Seattle, chez Valve, mais peut être aussi Kirkland, comme dans les coordonnées GPS trouvées dans les messages en morse. 

Je viens de relire le post initial de Kahn et une mise à jour en parle, apparemment ça viendrait de Kirkland, ville où à été fondée Valve. 
Cependant le mec qui y est allé à rien vu/trouver. Quel peut être le lien ? ::huh::

----------


## Tiagos360

A moins que tu trouve un site lié au server je ne peux t'aider.

----------


## BSRobin

> Je réitère ma question aux connaisseurs :  y aurait pas moyen de localiser ce serveur telnet ? Visiblement c'est au pays des yankees, mais c'est grand. Peut être Seattle, chez Valve, mais peut être aussi Kirkland, comme dans les *coordonnées GPS* trouvées dans les messages en morse. 
> 
> Je viens de relire le post initial de Kahn et une mise à jour en parle, apparemment ça viendrait de *Kirkland*, ville où à été fondée Valve. 
> Cependant le mec qui y est allé à rien vu/trouver. Quel peut être le lien ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_code_425

Mais dans la mesure où c'est un bête numéro de téléphone et que j'espère bien que les telcos américains savent router des numéros de téléphone comme des grands, le BBS qui répond au numéro de tel peut-être n'importe où (et pas forcément pile poil sous la coordonnée GPS, j'entends).
Le lien, c'était peut-être justement pour faire découvrir / valider le numéro de téléphone.

----------


## FragDamon

Je veux pas aller me coucher de peur de rater quelque chose  ::o:  Bravo Valve !
Bon bah à demain matin entre accros  :Bave:

----------


## Mephisto

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_code_425
> 
> Mais dans la mesure où c'est un bête numéro de téléphone et que j'espère bien que les telcos américains savent router des numéros de téléphone comme des grands, le BBS qui répond au numéro de tel peut-être n'importe où (et pas forcément pile poil sous la coordonnée GPS, j'entends).
> Le lien, c'était peut-être justement pour faire découvrir / valider le numéro de téléphone.


Je vois, le serveur pourrait être n'importe où, même si le numéro indique un lieu précis. Et donc le fait de le localiser à Kirkland permettrait de "valider" comme tu as dis le fait que ce numéro de téléphone ai un lieu avec toute l'affaire. 

Tant pis, j'espérais peut être trouvé un truc intéressant, soit à Kirkland, soit en lien avec l'Europe de l'Est ( cité 17 toussa ). ::|:  

En tout cas merci pour l'explication. :;):

----------


## Conan3D

Au fait, dans le titre, c'est pas Half Life Episode 3 mais Half Life 2 Episode 3  :;):

----------


## Tiagos360

Au hasard, peut-être (je dis bien peut-être ici)

http://geotool.flagfox.net/?ip=63.22...urescience.com

en sachant que c'est approximatif

Edit: EXTRÊMEMENT Approximatif

----------


## KiwiX

> Edit: EXTRÊMEMENT Approximatif


C'est l'ip de steamcommunity.com.

----------


## Conan3D

> Le site aperturescience.com c'est *old*§§§§§§§§

----------


## Tiagos360

c'est la même ? arg


MAIS JE SAIS CONAAAAAAAAN FRIPOUILLE

----------


## Conan3D

BEN ON DIRAIT PAS TIAGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS

Tout ce qui a trait a le-site-dont-on-ne-doit-pas-dire-le-nom est vieux

----------


## Mephisto

D'autant que Valve est basé à Seattle, Kirkland est dans la banlieue de Seattle, et à l'Est de Kirkland on a Redmond, QG de Microsoft avec dans les parages, une ribambelle de laboratoires de recherches informatiques, technologiques, etc...Autant d'analogie à Aperture Sciences.

M'enfin je pense qu'il s'agit connement des serveurs de Valve, surtout dans le cas du domaine aperturescience.com. ::|: 

Edit: Woah la première phrase de ce post est bien laide.

----------


## Tiagos360

Aller valve, donne nous quelque chose a nous mettre sous la dent ! :/.

ps: Petit jeu de mot débile: Nous sommes dans The void.

----------


## Conan3D

Arrête Synergy  :tired: 

Sinon, regardez en bas de la page  :WTF: 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal_..._vid%C3%A9o%29

----------


## Mephisto

Tu veux parler du fait que Cave Johnson pourrait être incarné par une autre intelligence artificielle, comme GladOs ?  ::O: 

Euh, merde, ça pourrait expliquer l'image avec les deux bots qui se tiennent la main.  ::O: 

Edit : http://kotaku.com/5015122/more-detai...tal-2s-bad-guy

----------


## Tiagos360

Quel rapport ? (Pour les deux remarques)

Edit ou plutôt pour la première remarque et pour la deuxième je dirais "quoi précisément ?"

----------


## red TREGOR

Bon, y aurait du nouveau du coté du BBS: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/116597/Portal/human.png

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/99616/STATIC...tom%20half.PNG

http://i50.tinypic.com/zv6et.png

Ca représenterait Chell posant a la gordon mais avec un portal gun a la place de la crowbar

----------


## AliloH

Fap fap fap.

----------


## Tiagos360

Cool, c'est déjà une chose de plus.

----------


## Ba'al

AMHA, le crossover se fait de plus en plus sentir... 

Une rencontre entre Chell et Gordon ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkath

> AMHA, le crossover se fait de plus en plus sentir... 
> 
> Une rencontre entre Chell et Gordon ?



Dog X Glados 

 :WTF:

----------


## mrFish

Gordon va quitter Alyx pour Chell.

----------


## kieuc

*** oups, apparement ça marche avec n'importe quel pseudo du moment qu'on entre "portal" en mot de passe, j'suis pas le prem's.

Sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/

Entrez "Admin" en login
Et "portal" en mot de passe

Puis entrez "apply"

Là vous aurez droit à un questionnaire de 50 questions de GLaDOS. Pour ma part je bloque sur un truc tout bête, au début il nous donne un numéro UIN(+L) a enregistré, il faut le redonner à la fin, le hic c'est qu'il change toute les 2-3 secondes avant de commencer le questionnaire, et pas moyen de faire un copier/coller, du coup mon numéro de fin ne correspond pas à celui du début...

Aller savoir si c'est réalisable ou si c'est un autre cul-de-sac, bon loisir !

----------


## ElliotReid

Alyx va quitter Gordon pour Chell!

----------


## xrogaan

> *** oups, apparement ça marche avec n'importe quel pseudo du moment qu'on entre "portal" en mot de passe, j'suis pas le prem's.
> 
> Sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/
> 
> Entrez "Admin" en login
> Et "portal" en mot de passe
> 
> Puis entrez "apply"
> 
> ...


Malheureusement, tu croise un troll qui a 15 niveaux de plus que toi et tu meurt dans d'atroces souffrances et c'est tant mieux.  ::(:

----------


## AliloH

> Alyx va quitter Gordon pour Chell!


Gordon va quitter Chell pour Barney !

----------


## Ba'al

> Dog X Glados





> Gordon va quitter Alyx pour Chell





> Alyx va quitter Gordon pour Chell!





> Gordon va quitter Chell pour Barney !


J'aime quand une petite connerie lâchée innocément donne suite à ce genre de choses xD

On voit les gens qui dorment pas et le manque de someil qui se fait sentir xD

----------


## L'invité

> AMHA, le crossover se fait de plus en plus sentir... 
> 
> Une rencontre entre Chell et Gordon ?


Ou alors l'annonce combiné de l'épisode 3 et de Portal 2 pour une nouvelle box? (comme l'orange box)

----------


## mrFish

> *** oups, apparement ça marche avec n'importe quel pseudo du moment qu'on entre "portal" en mot de passe, j'suis pas le prem's.
> 
> Sur le site http://www.aperturescience.com/
> 
> Entrez "Admin" en login
> Et "portal" en mot de passe
> 
> Puis entrez "apply"
> 
> ...


...




> Le site aperturescience.com c'est FUCKING *old*§§§§§§§§
> mince quoi.

----------


## mrFish

:tired:

----------


## Abaker

Ce sont des malades chez Valve sérieux, en même temps ça marche vu que je viens me faire la news d'une traite. Super suivi de l'actu  ::):

----------


## AliloH

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4779...96d342ed26.jpg




 :B):

----------


## Tiagos360

Barney va quitter gordon pour Kleiner !

----------


## mrFish

::o:

----------


## Pontifex

Je fais dodo et quand je reviens, vous en êtes à faire des romans photos  :tired: 
Quoi qu'il en soit, voilà une petite compil en couleur des screens ASCII disponible jusqu'à présent (et apparemment le "aperture broken sign" visible au milieu serait un fake)
Edit: si jamais vous vous posez la question, le site aperturesciencephotography.com/ n'a rien à voir avec Valve (la preuve avec le WhoIs), donc pas la peine de vous acharner dessus comme sur le aperturescience.com "classique" (qui est tout aussi inutile dans notre cas)

----------


## Sim's

Rien avoir avec tout ça : http://www.aperturesciencephotography.com/

 ::XD::

----------


## mrFish

C'est une couverture.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bon, je viens de lire le résumé en première page après m'être arrêté vers 17h hier sur le forum.

En gros, rien de bien neuf sauf qu'on voit GladOS dans un corps composé de tourelles et qu'elle a trouvé l'amour !? C'est ça le cœur et la phrase qui dit "I love him" ou un truc du genre donc !?


Un GladOS qui contrôle tout et qui en plus bouge avec un corps armé accompagné d'un second robot (super soldat lui !?).  :Bave: 



Quelqu'un pour me confirmer ?  ::P:

----------


## Eklis

> Quelqu'un pour me confirmer ?

----------


## znokiss

Serait-il possible de marquer en GROS dans la news que le site aperturescience.com est vieux comme Mathusalem ? Ça évitera d'avoir un attaché de presse à chaque page qui vient nous dire : 

-hé, hé, les mecs, j'ai trouvé un super truc : on tape login, puis n'importe quel pseudo....

----------


## Mephisto

J'ai hésité à le mettre en signature hier soir, pis en fait non. 

Marrant le site aperturesciencephotography.com, ils ont du déjà avoir affaire aux fans boys quand on voit leur index.  ::): *

@ Znokiss : Mon dieu t'as représentation visuelle de l'accent alsacien est criant de vérité que ça en est flippant.  ::O:

----------


## znokiss

> @ Znokiss : Mon dieu t'as représentation visuelle de l'accent alsacien est criant de vérité que ça en est flippant.


Je sais  :Cigare: 
Mais t'inquiète, je parles pas comme ça, moi : j'suis Suisse, aussi.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Eklis : Je voulais dire "Est-ce que bien la nouvelle supposition ou je suis le seul à avoir sorti cette hypothèse ?".

Pas un Newell en karaoke Gangsta.  :tired:

----------


## Maxwell

Ho putain vous avez vu le site aperturescience.com ? Apparament si on tape n'importe quel login et "cassoulet" en mot de passe on a droit à une saucisse et  un verre de rouge en terrasse.

----------


## Mephisto

Ah parce qu'il y a un site aperturescience.com ??? ::huh:: 

Oh le buzz de fou, ça ressemble à un vieux DOS, je vais essayer de m'y loguer !  ::ninja:: :mauvaisacteur:

Bon finalement cette nuit à part une nouvelle image ASCII, rien de très neuf. 

@ Pyjama Wallon : Si si j'ai la même hypothèse, mais rien pour la valider.

----------


## Pontifex

Et si on met chucknorris en login, on reçoit un bon de réduction sur l'intégrale de Walker Texas Ranger !
Sinon, une nouvelle flopée de screens qui date de ce matin très tôt. Certains sont déjà sur la collec en couleur que j'ai postée plus haut, mais là on les a en grand, et en version originale.

----------


## tenshu

> Ho putain vous avez vu le site aperturescience.com ? Apparament si on tape n'importe quel login et "cassoulet" en mot de passe on a droit à une saucisse et  un verre de rouge en terrasse.



 :Bave:

----------


## AliloH

> Ho putain vous avez vu le site aperturescience.com ? Apparament si on tape n'importe quel login et "cassoulet" en mot de passe on a droit à une saucisse et  un verre de rouge en terrasse.


En plus je sais pas si quelqu'un sur internet y a déjà pensé mais je crois qu'il y a un lien entre HL Ep3 et Portal 2, peut être même que les indices indiquent une suite  ::unsure::

----------


## Pimûsu

Perso je viens de me rendre compte, en lisant un screen de bbs avec mon décodeur canal plus, qu'en tapant DNSTUFF j'avais les armes infinies sur Duke Nukem 3d !

Omg coop Duke et Gordon ?

----------


## Sao

Arrêtez de raconter des bêtises, après Kahn ne va plus mettre à jour sa news.  :Emo:

----------


## Tiagos360

Huh, ce matin j'appèle chez Aperture, (bon j'appèlle au numéro donné) et j'entend un son strident/Assourdissant, terrible très chiant. En gros j'entend un BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII et quelques secondes après sa deviens un biipbipbipbipbip biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip.Très chiant, surtout pour mes oreilles

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> @ Pyjama Wallon : Si si j'ai la même hypothèse, mais rien pour la valider.


On est des visionnaires. On a devancé VALVe sur le scénario. Il faudrait leur cacher des énigmes pour qu'ils trouve l'histoire de Portal 2.




> Arrêtez de raconter des bêtises, après Kahn ne va plus mettre à jour sa news.


Khan il dort déjà, c'est plus ce que c'était.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> *On fait leur coller des énigmes pour qu'ils la trouve.*
> Khan il dort déjà, c'est plus ce que c'était.


 ::huh::  Faudrait peut-être penser à y aller non ?

----------


## Tiagos360

On va cacher un indice dans un énorme Livre du genre Harry Potter 7 qu'on aura au préalable caché dans un crane de cristal.

----------


## byakuichi

Après un décorticage des pages steam de cette nuit à mon réveil voici les nouveautés :



```
http://img10.abload.de/img/portalimagepossible1efmd.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/link_thelostgen/aperture_ascii_human_bbs.png

http://www.livestream.com/thebyrus

http://cdupload.com/files/123625_8fpse/cribv2.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/7F8o4.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/mLQGH.png

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/5990/dsgsadgasg.png

http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/9/2010/03/portal_2_sstv.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/tz3l7.gif

http://i.imgur.com/7rfEH.gif

http://i.imgur.com/Vu8U9.gif

http://i.imgur.com/iqdJF.gif
```

 :B):

----------


## Maxwell

Ce que tu cherche c'est ça:

----------


## BSRobin

> Huh, ce matin j'appèle chez Aperture, (bon j'appèlle au numéro donné) et j'entend un son strident/Assourdissant, terrible très chiant. En gros j'entend un BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII et quelques secondes après sa deviens un biipbipbipbipbip biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip.Très chiant, surtout pour mes oreilles


Et sinon, t'as déjà essayé de regarder un film sur ton PC en t'enfonçant une sortie vidéo dans un oeil ? :/

----------


## Kinski

> Huh, ce matin j'appèle chez Aperture, (bon j'appèlle au numéro donné) et j'entend un son strident/Assourdissant, terrible très chiant. En gros j'entend un BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII et quelques secondes après sa deviens un biipbipbipbipbip biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip.Très chiant, surtout pour mes oreilles


On appelle ça un fax.
Bienvenu dans le futur.

----------


## Aghora

Dans le passé plutôt.

----------


## Tiagos360

Sa faisait pas le même bruit qu'un fax...

----------


## The Real Dav

Qui est le con qui a linké ce thread chez jeuxvidéo.com ?

----------


## Max_well

> Sa faisait pas le même bruit qu'un fax...


C'est une foutu connexion BBS par modem.
Tu te rends bien compte que t'appelles un numéro au etats unis là ?

----------


## Tiagos360

Je ne viens pas de JVC si c'est ce que tu sous-entend.J'ai un modem qui est fait spécialement pour les appels internationaux.

----------


## Mephisto

> Qui est le con qui a linké ce thread chez jeuxvidéo.com ?




T'as vu comme ça je vais ramener pleins de lecteurs pour le magazine.  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::

----------


## BSRobin

> Dans le passé plutôt.


Je crois que ce de l'ironie ...

Genre "oh regardez les nouveaux iPhone d'Apple, déjà plusieurs coloris" :


 ::ninja::

----------


## kieuc

> Serait-il possible de marquer en GROS dans la news que le site aperturescience.com est vieux comme Mathusalem ? Ça évitera d'avoir un attaché de presse à chaque page qui vient nous dire : 
> 
> -hé, hé, les mecs, j'ai trouvé un super truc : on tape login, puis n'importe quel pseudo....


Non mais tu crois que tu joues seul ? Si on prend le train en route ça n'a rien de mal, surtout que le site est telment vieux que vous tirez dans tous les sens pour pondre des théories plus nazes qu'improbable... 

Laisses donc les autres respirer un peu...

----------


## Wiltjay

> Non mais tu crois que tu joues seul ? Si on prend le train en route ça n'a rien de mal, surtout que le site est telment vieux que vous tirez dans tous les sens pour pondre des théories plus nazes qu'improbable... 
> 
> Laisses donc les autres respirer un peu...


Si tu prends le train en route t'as le droit de lire les pages précédentes  ::rolleyes:: 




> C'est une foutu connexion BBS par modem.


Tain mais faut qu'ils regardent Wargames les jeunes, à l'époque on pouvait provoquer un conflit mondial avec un n° de téléphone  ::P:

----------


## Max_well

> Tain mais faut qu'ils regardent Wargames les jeunes, à l'époque on pouvait provoquer un conflit mondial avec un n° de téléphone


Ha, c'était le bon temps :D

----------


## Tiagos360

> Si tu prends le train en route t'as le droit de lire les pages précédentes 
> 
> 
> Tain mais faut qu'ils regardent Wargames les jeunes, à l'époque on pouvait provoquer un conflit mondial avec un n° de téléphone


O_O

----------


## znokiss

> Non mais tu crois que tu joues seul ? Si on prend le train en route ça n'a rien de mal, surtout que le site est telment vieux que vous tirez dans tous les sens pour pondre des théories plus nazes qu'improbable... 
>  Laisses donc les autres respirer un peu...


 ::rolleyes:: 
Attends 2 secondes, tire mon doigt et voila un peu d'air pour respirer.
Comme dit le canard ci-dessus, tu as tout a fait le droit de prendre le train en route, mais ceci veut également dire de lire un peu les pages précédentes et ne pas hurler tout fort "Rho j'ai trouvé un truc" alors que c'est la même à chaque nouvelle page du topic. 
Et je comprends pas cette phrase : _surtout que le site est telment vieux que vous tirez dans tous les sens  pour pondre des théories plus nazes qu'improbable..._mais je dois être fatigué.
Je tire dans aucun sens, moi (à part mon doigt).

----------


## Wiltjay

> O_O


Si tu connais pas le film:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/WarGames

Et on va arrêter ce hors sujet ici  ::): 
Mais pour le BBS c'est le même principe avec du matos plus récent, on se connecte directe à l'autre machine via la ligne téléphonique (dial-up si je ne m'abuse)

----------


## Tiagos360

On devrais résumer ce qu'on sait, (et éventuellement ce qu'on sait pas) et formuler une théorie a peu près crédible.

----------


## Pontifex

Nouvelle màj de Portal ! Pas de précision supplémentaire pour le moment, toutefois ça à l'air de peser (environ 2 minutes de téléchargement à ~ 500kbps = une soixantaine de mo)

----------


## The Real Dav

Question crédibilité, entre la théorie bancale de mecs qui savent difficilement aligner trois mots de français correct et difficilement lire une news et des rappels incessants sur le fait qu'un site date de l'avant-guerre et que cette piste est plus que froide, et de mecs qui ont en une nuit décrypté des fichiers sons pour en tirer le numéro d'un BBS, s'y sont connectés et en ont sorti une bonne douzaine d'ASCII qu'ils ont denoisé et mis en couleurs avec plusieurs hypothèses à la clé.

Comment dire.

Mon choix est fait ! :captainobvious:

----------


## byakuichi

Non pas de maj de portal xD en tout cas pas depuis lundi.
EDIT : Certains sur le forum steam de portal aurait eu également une petite update non signalée :x
C'est étrange tout cela  ::):

----------


## FragDamon

> Nouvelle màj de Portal ! Pas de précision supplémentaire pour le moment, toutefois ça à l'air de peser (environ 2 minutes de téléchargement à ~ 500kbps = une soixantaine de mo)


Je viens de lancer Steam et pas de MaJ...tu viens de faire celle avec les radios à mon avis  :;):

----------


## Emualynk

> Nouvelle màj de Portal ! Pas de précision supplémentaire pour le moment, toutefois ça à l'air de peser (environ 2 minutes de téléchargement à ~ 500kbps = une soixantaine de mo)


Mh...
Je viens de lancer le jeu et il fait clignoter mon écran à intervalles plus ou moins réguliers.
C'est du morse vous pensez ?

----------


## Conan3D

Bon moi e retourne à la chasse aux radios  :Cigare:

----------


## FragDamon

> Mh...
> Je viens de lancer le jeu et il fait clignoter mon écran à intervalles plus ou moins réguliers.
> C'est du morse vous pensez ?


GlaDOS est dans ton paycay !! ::o:

----------


## byakuichi

La maj c'est pas du à un changement de langue de la part de steam. Ca arrive parfois sans trop savoir pourquoi...
Et le topic qui résume tout ce qu'on sait (à peu près :/) 
--> http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1170872

----------


## BSRobin

> On devrais résumer ce qu'on sait, (et éventuellement ce qu'on sait pas) et formuler une théorie a peu près crédible.


Sans vouloir faire le rabat-joie, c'est ce que fait très bien la news (résumer ce qu'on sait).
Plus le temps passe et plus de personnes participent à cette discussion et plus la possibilité qu'une théorie crédible apparaisse dans les messages tend vers 0 si aucun nouvel élément tangible n'est apporté (Théorème des forums conspirationnistes).

----------


## Nieur

> (environ 2 minutes de téléchargement à ~ 500kbps = une soixantaine de mo)


2 minutes = 120 secondes
120 x 500Kb = 60Mb.
60Mb <> 60 Mo.
Toi aussi t'as surveillé ce topic toute la nuit et t'es fatigué ?  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Qui est le con qui a linké ce thread chez jeuxvidéo.com ?


Pourquoi ? T'as reçu un appel du vaisseau-mère ?

----------


## clement_s

> Nouvelle màj de Portal ! Pas de précision  supplémentaire pour le moment, toutefois ça à l'air de peser (environ 2  minutes de téléchargement à ~ 500kbps = une soixantaine de mo)





> Je viens de lancer Steam et pas de MaJ...tu  viens de faire celle avec les radios à mon avis





> Certains sur le forum steam de portal aurait eu également une petite update non signalée :x
> C'est étrange tout cela


Snif j'ai pas steam sous la main pour vérifier  ::sad:: 

EDIT : Cela reste étonnant que en finissant le succès des radios on n'ai rien du tout en plus, à moins que la nouvelle maj.....  ::o:  OH MY GOD !!!  ::w00t::  *


(*) Ceci n'est qu'une simple spéculation sans aucun fondement

----------


## FragDamon

> Snif j'ai pas steam sous la main pour vérifier 
> 
> EDIT : Cela reste étonnant que en finissant le succès des radios on n'ai rien du tout en plus, à moins que la nouvelle maj.....  OH MY GOD !!! *
> 
> 
> (*) Ceci n'est qu'une simple spéculation sans fondement



Stoi le fondement.

Bref j'ai hâte d'en savoir plus mais je dois avouer je vois pas ce qu'on pourrait trouver de plus, apparement les fichiers du jeu ont été violés, reviolés et violés une fois morts, le BBS a été lui aussi pillé maintes fois... UN INDICE VALVE §§§§

----------


## Emualynk

> Snif j'ai pas steam sous la main pour vérifier 
> 
> EDIT : Cela reste étonnant que en finissant le succès des radios on n'ai rien du tout en plus, à moins que la nouvelle maj.....  OH MY GOD !!!  *
> 
> 
> (*) Ceci n'est qu'une simple spéculation sans aucun fondement


A priori la maj n'a rien changée, à moins qu'il ne faille refinir le jeu pour voir quelque chose.

----------


## SiropDeMenthe

Je crois bien que la maj est du à un changement de langue de la part de steam. Car quand j'ai lancé le jeu, il était en anglais alors qu'il était config en français  :tired:

----------


## Pontifex

J'avais déjà l'update des radios, donc ça ne pouvait pas être ça. J'ai donc vite lancé le jeu et pas de changements, à part que le jeu s'était mis tout seul en anglais; donc si j'en crois byakuichi, c'est juste un bug de la part de Steam...
Tant pis ><

----------


## FragDamon

> A priori la maj n'a rien changée, à moins qu'il ne faille refinir le jeu pour voir quelque chose.


Je pense que si le succès fait quelque chose, on le verra plus tard. Le fait qu'il n'ai pas de description me paraît louche, je pense que sa decription viendra plus tard une fois le buzz révélé. La on peut juste pleurer et attendre  :Emo: 

Edit: marrant pour la langue, j'ai redl Portal hier pour voir la MaJ, et d'habitude je repasse mes jeux en anglais pour avoir la VO, et la il était direct en VO...étrange...

----------


## WaT

> Ha, c'était le bon temps :D


Ouais ça file un sacré coup de vieux de voir ces petits jeunes qui ne savent pas ce qu'est un BBS ni un modem :/

En tout cas c'est marrant de voir la différence entre la politique de communication pour L4D2 orientée grand public et celle pour portal/HL orientée hardcore gamers / vieux de la vieille.

----------


## Emualynk

> Je crois bien que la maj est du à un changement de langue de la part de steam. Car quand j'ai lancé le jeu, il était en anglais alors qu'il était config en français


Ça doit être pour ça que j'ai pas eu de maj alors.

----------


## jujupatate

Salut à tous!

Suivant régulièrement le site, je n'ai pu m'empêcher de m'inscrire pour féliciter Khan et les autres pour le boulot fourni pour nous faire suivre ce truc de malade Made In Valve!!
Bravo!  :;):

----------


## yoda1888

Je ne poste quasiment jamais, mais là je dois dire chapeau bas à tous ceux qui fouillent dans les indices laissés par Valve.

L'avantage qu'aura eu cette niouze est de faire connaitre canard pc, parce que c'est pas evident d'arriver sur le site ou le forum en ce moment !

Merci à Khan et au fanboys

----------


## clement_s

J'imagine les technicien de CPC.

"- Oh mon dieux on a une attaque DDOS !!! ::O: 
- Mais non c'est l'article de khan qui ramène tous les Nerdz du net  ::|: "

----------


## byakuichi

Je dirais même plus une attaque GladOS

----------


## Ördek

Bizarre, ce topic commence à ralentir... Comme si... Comme si il était l'heure de manger! ::o:

----------


## GruntGrunt

> J'imagine les technicien de CPC.
> 
> "- Oh mon dieux on a une attaque DDOS !!!
> - Mais non c'est l'article de khan qui ramène tous les Nerdz du net "


Tu parles de Half là, si tout va bien, il s'est pas encore rendu compte qu'il se passe quelque chose.

----------


## Akodo

> Bizarre, ce topic commence à ralentir... Comme si... Comme si il était l'heure de manger!


Les bas instincts mon vieux...
Les bas instincts...

----------


## Maxwell

Preparing Portal files for install...


J'aurais résisté 24h.

----------


## Alab

Bon alors j'ai enfin réussi à lancer portal et à pouvoir chercher les radio, j'en ai déjà trouvé 5 et j'ai fait un constat (rien vu par rappport à ça dans la news encore) : 
- le signal de la radio c'est toujours 85,2 FM quelqu'un a fait des recherches là dessus ?
- alors après quand on détruit les radio en sortant de la chambre de test on entend un bruit ET UNE VOIX !!! J'arrive à rien distinguer mais je suis sur que c'est une voix et si on détruit d'autres objets du genre caméra on a rien. 

Voila en espérant avoir pu apporter de l'aide.  :;):

----------


## Pontifex

Sur un autre forum, quelqu'un a envoyé un mail à Gabe Newell (big boss de Valve) et voici la réponse Apparemment, ce serait du sérieux vu que les autres gens sur ce forum accepte le fait.
En bon anglais, cet email donne



> Title: You will know
> 
> Body:
> It will all be known in a near future
> Protocol 602


Ce qui à mon sens renforce la possibilité d'une annonce le 11 mars.

Sinon, 602 c'est 2*301 or parmi les codes de statut http, le 301 signifie "Document déplacé de façon permanente". Nous aurions donc deux documents, donc deux jeux  ::rolleyes:: 
Ou alors, on multiplie la racine piième de 602 par l'exponentielle du nombre d'or et l'on obtient l'âge du capitaine...

Edit: Concernant le 85.2 Hz, le gars qui s'est déplacé à l'emplacement du TelNet a bien essayé de régler son autoradio sur cette fréquence une fois sur place mais aux USA la bande FM commence à 88.1 MHz. Plus bas, ce sont les fréquences pour les télés commerciales. Donc à moins d'y aller avec une télé de poche...
Et sur les voix quand on balance la radio, ce sont les fichier dinosaur_fizzle et dinosaur_noise. Il y a déjà des essais pour les faire passer via la même moulinette que les autres, mais ça n'a rien donné. Donc actuellement, il y en a qui les bidouillent via des logiciels audios et disent entendre des voix, mais toujours rien de concluant.

----------


## Sao

Faites gaffe vers la fin y'en a une bien planquée comme une catin qu'on peut facilement louper, j'me suis fait avoir.

----------


## Ördek

> Bon alors j'ai enfin réussi à lancer portal et à pouvoir chercher les radio, j'en ai déjà trouvé 5 et j'ai fait un constat (rien vu par rappport à ça dans la news encore) : 
> - le signal de la radio c'est toujours 85,2 FM quelqu'un a fait des recherches là dessus ?
> - alors après quand on détruit les radio en sortant de la chambre de test on entend un bruit ET UNE VOIX !!! J'arrive à rien distinguer mais je suis sur que c'est une voix et si on détruit d'autres objets du genre caméra on a rien. 
> 
> Voila en espérant avoir pu apporter de l'aide.


Ils en parlent dans les fora steam, voilà un lien posté par je sais plus qui : ils y résument tout ce qu'on sait et mentionnent la fréquence de radio qui n'existe pas aux Zetas-Zunis, donc ils pensent à un autre pays, ou au pays de Gordon...

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1170872

----------


## Maxwell

> Bon alors j'ai enfin réussi à lancer portal et à pouvoir chercher les radio, j'en ai déjà trouvé 5 et j'ai fait un constat (rien vu par rappport à ça dans la news encore) : 
> - le signal de la radio c'est toujours 85,2 FM quelqu'un a fait des recherches là dessus ?
> - alors après quand on détruit les radio en sortant de la chambre de test on entend un bruit ET UNE VOIX !!! J'arrive à rien distinguer mais je suis sur que c'est une voix et si on détruit d'autres objets du genre caméra on a rien. 
> 
> Voila en espérant avoir pu apporter de l'aide.


En Europe et aux US, cette fréquence n'est pas (encore) utilisée.

Wikipedia:

La grande majorité des pays utilisent la bande *87,5 – 108 MHz* pour la radio FM. 

(...)

Certains pays utilisent d'autres fréquences VHF en remplacement ou en complément de la bande 87,5 – 108 MHz :

    * En Europe de l'Est et dans l'ex-URSS, la bande 65 – 74 MHz est également utilisée, avec des stations tous les 30 kHz. Cette bande, parfois appelée bande OIRT, est en cours d'abandon dans de nombreux pays. Dans ces pays, la bande 87,5 – 108 MHz est appelée bande CCIR.
    * Le Japon utilise la bande 76 – 90 MHz.

*Aux États-Unis, la FCC étudie actuellement la possibilité d'ouvrir à la radiodiffusion le segment 76 MHz – 88 MHz*.

Donc ce serait Russe ou japonais...

Pour les paroles dans l'enregistrement, j'ai entendu un "AMAZING" mais c'est tout.

----------


## YetiEric

> Question crédibilité, entre la théorie bancale de mecs qui savent difficilement aligner trois mots de français correct et difficilement lire une news et des rappels incessants sur le fait qu'un site date de l'avant-guerre et que cette piste est plus que froide, et de mecs qui ont en une nuit décrypté des fichiers sons pour en tirer le numéro d'un BBS, s'y sont connectés et en ont sorti une bonne douzaine d'ASCII qu'ils ont denoisé et mis en couleurs avec plusieurs hypothèses à la clé.
> 
> Comment dire.
> 
> Mon choix est fait ! :captainobvious:


L'analphabettrave est un vrai fléau


Sinon, j'ai deux théories :

- 2 jeux séparés ( HL2EP3 et P2 ) qui suivent le même scénario du point de vue de Gordon et du point de vue de Chell

OU 

- 1 Jeu HL3EP:Portal, en multijoueur/coop :
[ Gordon + Gravitity Gun ] + [ Chell + Portal Gun ] = Coin^42

----------


## jujupatate

> - le signal de la radio c'est toujours 85,2 FM quelqu'un a fait des recherches là dessus ?


J'ai trouvé ça : *goodportalradio*.*ytmnd*.com mais ça semble dater de 2007 

Sinon sur le forum de Steam :




> 85.2 is a TV Broadcasting station frequency according to the federal  regulations. If you want to check state regulations, it would be  impossible seeing as we don't know the state of Aperture Science (then  again it could be Seattle FM regulations).
> 
> Shame there is no TV in game to see if there are any clues that pop up  on 85.2 FM.


J'ai aussi fait des recherches autour de Cleveland, Ohio, là où est basé Aperture Labs et autour de Seattle mais pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent.

----------


## FragDamon

Sympa la réponse de Gabe en binaire  :^_^: 

jujupatate--> Tu cites : "85.2 is a TV Broadcasting station frequency according to the federal regulations."

Or la mise à jour :

"Portal

Changed radio transmission frequency to comply with *federal and state spectrum* management regulations..."

 ::o:

----------


## Conan3D

Da Newell Code  :tired:

----------


## xrogaan

Non rien.

----------


## FougasseMasque

Je suis chaud-bouilaaaaaant, mais j'comprend *étrangement* rien du tout. 
A surveiller.

----------


## potexto

YetiEric : Mais tu n'as meme pas envisagé la possibilité que Valve nous ponde un nouveau jeu  ::): 


Oui je sais c'est peu probable ... Et de toute facon, je n'espere pas  ::P:

----------


## dYnkYn

En tout cas, si Valve est en manque d'inspiration pour un scénario, là ils ont de quoi tenir jusqu'à épisode 27 avec tout ce qui peut se trouver sur les forums !

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Et ben ca n's'arrange pas tout ca =) vivement qu'on sache de quoi il en retourne vraiment...En tout cas c'est fou le buzz qui se crée !

----------


## potexto

Ouai enfin, ce buzz c'est uniquement destiné aux Geek / Nerd et autres ... On voit bien que Valve n'a pas pour but de faire une campagne qui s'adresse à Mme Michon. Et c'est ca qu'es genial, si ils ne sombre pas dans la "democratisation" ( Comme pour N*ntendo) , leurs jeux seront toujours une experience pour les elitistes  ::wub::

----------


## Nieur

> Sympa la réponse de Gabe en binaire 
> 
> jujupatate--> Tu cites : "85.2 is a TV Broadcasting station frequency according to the federal regulations."
> Or la mise à jour :
> 
> "Portal
> Changed radio transmission frequency to comply with *federal and state spectrum* management regulations..."


TV : diffusion d'images
Radio : diffusion de son.

Or, quand on regarde bien, les fichiers sons joués par les radios contiennent bien des images par stéganographie. Donc, le changelog était un indice sur quoi chercher dans la radio : la TV est dans la radio, le changement de fréquence suit en conséquence.

Edit : j'ai été compréhensible dans mon explication ?

----------


## moutaine

Need informations !!!!!

Help medic :Bave:

----------


## Conan3D

Il me manque UNE radio. Pas 2 ni 3, mais UNE  :tired:

----------


## potexto

> Il me manque UNE radio. Pas 2 ni 3, mais UNE



Personne n'a encore fait de videos sur youtube ?

----------


## moutaine

> Il me manque UNE radio. Pas 2 ni 3, mais UNE


Ne te plaint pas je bloque déjà sur une des premières.
elle grésille etc... mais elle ne déclenche pas.  :tired: 

attention casque est parmi nous.  :B):

----------


## ToasT

> Il me manque UNE radio. Pas 2 ni 3, mais UNE


Celle dans la salle du gateau de la fin du jeu ?

----------


## FragDamon

> TV : diffusion d'images
> Radio : diffusion de son.
> 
> Or, quand on regarde bien, les fichiers sons joués par les radios contiennent bien des images par stéganographie. Donc, le changelog était un indice sur quoi chercher dans la radio : la TV est dans la radio, le changement de fréquence suit en conséquence.
> 
> Edit : j'ai été compréhensible dans mon explication ?


Hum ok je crois que j'ai compris. Dommage j'avais peut-être une piste !




> Il me manque UNE radio. Pas 2 ni 3, mais UNE


http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1169976

Perso la plus improbable est 

Spoiler Alert! 


dans la première salle avec des pilliers qui montent et ou ya une échelle en pas très bon état  :;):

----------


## xrogaan

bnon rien

----------


## Geek935

Ecoutez bien attendivement, je remercie kahn pour ces échantillions de texte a base de language morse regardez j'ai trouvez plein de texte interessant=)
Temps:16 minutes 32 secondes 20 millisecondes : 
A vous de traduire :awe: j'ai la flemme
PS: Merci kahn =)
to me about casualty rates. The bean counters told me I couldn't fire a man                                                                           
just for bein in a wheelchair. Did it anyway! Ramps are expensive. Or when                                                                          
they said I couldn't practice beekeeping in the office. They should have told                                                                             
that to the honey that won first place in the state finals!
Hell, they even said I couldn't cheat death. You know where I'd be if I                                                                       
followed the rules? Dead! Dead, and honey prize-less!                                                     
---- RECORD ENDS ----                     
  -- CAUTION: ANOMALOUS EMOTIONAL RESPONSE DETECTED ( #654 )                                                            
---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\08692436.580\05637080.262' (8340 BYTES) ----    
(Language morse you need to be an geek to decode this language)
Succes! identifiant ci-dessous:GLaDOS login: backup                    
Password: backup                
---- APERTURE LABORATORIES GLaDOS v3.                                   
  -- COPYRIGHT (c) 1973-1997 APERTURE - ALL RIGHTS RESERVED                                                           
---- RECONNECTING TO BACKUP STREAM ----                                       
---- CONNECTION ESTABLISHED ----      
(OMG SPOILER) PORTAL SE PASSE EN 1997:D ZOMFG
Autre décodage :
NO CARRIER

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK
0A 2B 4D 43 52 3A 20 42 32 31 32 0D 0A 0D 0A 2B 4D 52 52 3A 20 

APERTURE LABORATORIES GLaDOS 3.11 ttyS0 1200 1200


This computer system is for authorized use only. The use of this facility

may be monitored for computer security purposes. Any unauthorized access to

this system is prohibited and is subject to criminal and civil penalties

under Federal Laws including but not limited to Public Laws 83-703 and

99-474.


SYSTEM DUMP DATA BACK-PRESSURE HIGH: USE BACKUP ACCOUNT TO RELIEVE

**EMSI_REQA77E

GLaDOS login: bakcup
Password: 

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

NO CARRIER

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

OK

0A 2B 4D 43 52 3A 20 42 32 31 32 0D 0A 0D 0A 2B 4D 52 52 3A 20 

APERTURE LABORATORIES GLaDOS 3.11 ttyS0 1200 1200


This computer system is for authorized use only. The use of this facility

may be monitored for computer security purposes. Any unauthorized access to

this system is prohibited and is subject to criminal and civil penalties

under Federal Laws including but not limited to Public Laws 83-703 and

99-474.


SYSTEM DUMP DATA BACK-PRESSURE HIGH: USE BACKUP ACCOUNT TO RELIEVE

**EMSI_REQA77E

GLaDOS login: backup
Password: backup
---- APERTURE LABORATORIES GLaDOS v3.11 ----
  -- COPYRIGHT (c) 1973-1997 APERTURE - ALL RIGHTS RESERVED
---- RECONNECTING TO BACKUP STREAM ----
---- CONNECTION ESTABLISHED ----
[0m---- RECORD ENDS ----
  -- ERROR: ERROR NOT UNDETECTED
---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\00948720.247\01544256.369' (3731 BYTES) ---- [0m---- RECORD ENDS ----
  -- ERROR: ERROR NOT UNDETECTED
---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\00948720.247\01544256.369' (3731 BYTES) ---- 
[0m---- RECORD ENDS ----
  -- ERROR: ERROR NOT UNDETECTED
---- BEGIN RECORD 'C:\00948720.247\01544256.369' (3731 BYTES) ----

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bonjour les gens!

Mise à jour 57 de la news avec l'intégrale des ASCII découverts à ce jour.
Ah sinon j'ai découvert un truc de ouf gueudin, allez sur le site d'Aperture Science et... désolé.

----------


## Geek935

Kahn merci pour les texte, j'ai découvert des info :awe: mais j'ai la flemme de les traduire=)

----------


## FragDamon

Le messie de la news est de retour  ::):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...68990&page=346
Si vous avez trouvé de nouvelles choses faut les poster ici. C'est pas le moment de faire de la rétention d'informations.
Par contre attention, ici on gueule sur ceux qui "découvrent" un truc que tout le monde sait depuis l'heure H+1 de la mise à jour, sur le forum de Steam ils frappent carrément.

@FragDamon : Désolé mais j'ai du dormir 12h pour rattraper les 38h de veille d'hier, héhé.

----------


## potexto

> Bonjour les gens!
> 
> Mise à jour 57 de la news avec l'intégrale des ASCII découverts à ce jour.
> Ah sinon j'ai découvert un truc de ouf gueudin, allez sur le site d'Aperture Science et... désolé.



Comme dit plus haut, ils serait temps de foutre un gros : "Inutile de chercher sur le site Aperture Science. com dans la news  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ördek

Les ricains ont carrément fait un wiki sur cette update!  ::o: 

http://pugsoft.info/radio/index.php?title=Main_Page

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Comme dit plus haut, ils serait temps de foutre un gros : "Inutile de chercher sur le site Aperture Science. com dans la news


C'est fait.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Des nouvelles du fichier "whatisthis" qui a été rajouté dans les textures du jeu ?  ::o:

----------


## FragDamon

> @FragDamon : Désolé mais j'ai du dormir 12h pour rattraper les 38h de veille d'hier, héhé.


38h  ::o:  Mer il et fou §§§ C'est aussi pour ça qu'on aime CPC, le dévouement total pour ses lecteurs. Manque juste un café offert pour lire toute la news  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Geek935

::o:  cpc 4 €ver

---------- Post ajouté à 15h32 ----------

Mah title its noobzor olol=d

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Clair que c'est énorme le taff fourni ^^  ::):

----------


## Geek935

Hey je vais vous faire plaisir pour ce qui veulent chasser les radio voila la première radio :

----------


## YaKi

Étant un lecteur de votre forum dont j'apprécie particulièrement les concours idiots et autres depuis longtemps je décide enfin de m'inscrire pour participer à l'effort de guerre. J'ai trouvé cette image qui vient du bbs  et qui n'est pas repris dans les derniers screens et autres choses postés. 
Alors je peux bien sur me tromper et à ce moment là je m'en excuse platement mais étant au boulot je n'ai pas pût être aussi assidue que tout le monde et n'ai pas eu le temps de me présenter par la même occasion.
Même si on ne distingue pas grand chose il me semble voir un visage en bas à gauche et dans la première image le robot copain d'alix mais bon ça j'en suis vraiment pas sur.

----------


## Geek935

Bon la ça commence a devenir chaud, je post un message 10 secondes plus tard un autre arrive ça commence as devenir une nostalgie cette update

----------


## FragDamon

Trop d'attachés de presse tue l'attaché de presse...

----------


## Ördek

Bienvenue Yaki, et toute aide est la bienvenue!  :;):  Mais comme disait Kahn Lust, vaut mieux poster là pour aider tout le monde :
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...68990&page=346

----------


## Geek935

Tien tien j'ai trouver 6:36 minutes de language morse (Je vous conseille de trainer sur youtube) :

----------


## YaKi

> Trop d'attachés de presse tue l'attaché de presse...


Pas tapez pas tapez

----------


## Geek935

Attention ceci peut spoiler la chasse voici tout les lieux pour les radio (Poster un petit merci si ça vous as servis) :

----------


## znokiss

> (Poster un petit merci si ça vous as servis)


 ::XD:: 
De rien, ça m'a fait plaisir.

Sinon, une bonne partie de l'explication est donnée dans cette vidéo.

----------


## potexto

> Sinon, une bonne partie de l'explication est donnée dans cette vidéo.



 ::huh::

----------


## Ferou

Tout d'abords je voulais dire félicitation à tous pour votre travail, en particulier à CanardPC. 
Même si je suis çà dans loin car pas assez qualifié pour m'y coller, je suis vos aventures avec intérêt, tout çà me passionne au plus au point. 
Alors bon courage à tous et encore merci  :;):

----------


## Emualynk

> Attention ceci peut spoiler la chasse voici tout les lieux pour les radio (Poster un petit merci si ça vous as servis) :


Tu sais, y'a déjà des vidéos qui ont été postées résumant toutes les radios vers la page 10 ou 15 du thread.

----------


## FragDamon

Et je l'ai repostée il y a une ou deux pages.

----------


## mrFish



----------


## erodommock

Je ramène un peu ma science, mais je me suis plongé dans le buzz de Valve...

Et j'ai de très gros soupçons.
Non pas parceque j'ai fait un peu de SSTV ou autre histoire de délirer avec les super trolls chomeurs, qui bossent à trouver des indices que les types de Valve ne dévoileront que lorsqu'ils l'auront décidé, puisqu'apparemment tout le monde a décidé de s'y mettre...

Mais en regardant les textes, les images, et en analysant un peu l'historique d'aperture science ainsi que le discours de CJohnson, je parierais ma main à couper que :
- L'annonce concerne Portal 2, (pics, tout tourne autour de portal)
- L'on ne serait plus un humain mais un robot, (Cjohnson parle de lier science et humain pour profiter des deux entités.
- Que le but serait certainement de retrouver le noyau ayant repris la suite de Glados, mère de ces excentricités.

J'dis ça... j'dis rien  :;):

----------


## Ördek

mrFish, tu l'as eue où cette image? Un peu de renseignements ne feraient pas de mal!  :;):

----------


## tenshu

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/36d...b2a70130d1.jpg


Sauce ?  :tired:

----------


## Anton

On dirait le Dude  :tired:

----------


## erodommock

> Sauce ?


Attendez voir... mais c'est Gordon Freeman !

----------


## Maxwell

> - L'annonce concerne Portal 2, (pics, tout tourne autour de portal)
> - L'on ne serait plus un humain mais un robot, (Cjohnson parle de lier science et humain pour profiter des deux entités.
> - Que le but serait certainement de retrouver le noyau ayant repris la suite de Glados, mère de ces excentricités.


On est déja un robot dans le 1 et de quelles excentricités tu parle ? GladOS c'est juste une sorte de HAL 9000, qaui a pris le dessus et tué tout le monde dans le batiment il y a de nombreuses années.




> mrFish, tu l'as eue où cette image? Un peu de renseignements ne feraient pas de mal!


A en juger par le caractère totalement pas mystérieux de l'image, je parie 10 internet-dollars que c'est un fake.

----------


## Max_well

> On est déja un robot dans le 1 et de quelles excentricités tu parle ? GladOS c'est juste une sorte de HAL 9000, qaui a pris le dessus et tué tout le monde dans le batiment il y a de nombreuses années.


Non cher homonyme, on incarne une femme dans Portal 1, nommée Chell (en tout cas sur le forum officiel)

----------


## Anton

On voit clairement dans les premières minutes de _Portal_ qu'on est une femme.

----------


## erodommock

ça semble (trop) gros  :;):

----------


## alba

Ce qu'il veut dire je pense, c'est que dans portal 1 on est mi robot mi femme: Chell à des trucs branchés aux pieds et aux bras, ce qui lui permet de résister à des chutes de ouf gueudins...je crois.

----------


## mrFish

> http://imagik.fr/thumb/219390.jpeg
> ça semble (trop) gros


Tu travail vite toi.

----------


## AliloH

> Par contre attention, ici on gueule sur ceux qui "découvrent" un truc que tout le monde sait depuis l'heure H+1 de la mise à jour, sur le forum de Steam ils frappent carrément.


J'approuve et vote pour que cette loi passe ici aussi.

----------


## Maxwell

Ha ben merde pourquoi j'étais persuadé qu'on incarnait un robot et que tout le jeu n'était qu'un test d'aptitudes ?

----------


## mrFish



----------


## erodommock

> Tu travail vite toi.


bah je regarde, je vois des choses, je fais et je partage... On fait ce qu'on peut à son niveau ^^

---------- Post ajouté à 16h18 ----------




> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/ac4efc5...9fb46e5482.jpg


Certes, sauf qu'il a une main à gauche sur l'ascii envoyé qui tiens ses lunettes façon "duke nukem".

OMG ! ID SOFTWARE revient ! / modetroll off

----------


## Anton

> Ha ben merde pourquoi j'étais persuadé qu'on incarnait un robot et que tout le jeu n'était qu'un test d'aptitudes ?


Achète-toi des yeux  :^_^:

----------


## mrFish

> Ha ben merde pourquoi j'étais persuadé qu'on incarnait un robot et que tout le jeu n'était qu'un test d'aptitudes ?


On incarne une flèche.

----------


## Eklis

> Ha ben merde pourquoi j'étais persuadé qu'on incarnait un robot et que tout le jeu n'était qu'un test d'aptitudes ?


Il y a une chambre de test qui est remplacée par un parcours du combattant pour androïde, pour info.  ::):

----------


## Tonight

Bon après mes propres investigation, j'ai découvert que tous coïncide vers un partenariats avec pampers. La preuve en image tous les ASCII pointe sur ça (pour moi en tout cas).

----------


## erodommock

Perso j'aurais mis la couche dans l'autre sens... on y aurait peut-être vu le logo de Portal...

----------


## cailloux

Faudrait ptet que je joue à potal , surtout que je l'ai.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ce qu'il veut dire je pense, c'est que dans portal 1 on est mi robot mi femme: Chell à des trucs branchés aux pieds et aux bras, ce qui lui permet de résister à des chutes de ouf gueudins...je crois.


Chell est une femme, et les béquilles qu'elle aux jambes sont des amortisseurs qui justifient le fait qu'elle puisse faire une chute de plusieurs centaines de mètres sans se casser les pattes. C'est expliqué dans les commentaires des dév je crois.

Et pour Maxwell :  :haha:  encore mieux que les flèches des téléporteurs !

----------


## Maxwell

> On incarne une flèche.





> Et pour Maxwell :  encore mieux que les flèches des téléporteurs !


Ho regardez ce que je viens de trouver:



Il doit sans doute y avoir un lien.




> Il y a une chambre de test qui est remplacée par un parcours du combattant pour androïde, pour info.


Bon, ça me dit rien, va falloir que je me refasse tout ça.

----------


## Ördek

> Ho regarde ce que je viens de trouver:


Han!  ::o:  On reconnaît le gman en train de menacer Chill dans les cheveux de ton personnage!! 

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tiger Sushi

http://i.imgur.com/Vu8U9.gif

Vala à peu près où on en est.

----------


## mrFish

> Ho regardez ce que je viens de trouver:




 ::huh::

----------


## clement_s

> http://i.imgur.com/Vu8U9.gif
> 
> Vala à peu près où on en est.


Sur l'image "Aperture broken sign" je vois une clef et l'appareil pour créer des portes  ::huh::

----------


## Maxwell

> 


Ca ressemble plus à un pied de biche non ?

----------


## potexto

Pas etonnant qu'on avance pas avec vos conneries  ::P:

----------


## mrFish

Je penche plus pour une nouvelle arme.

----------


## Maxwell

Un marteau-colon. 

C'est un peu comme un marteau-piqueur mais heu non rien.

----------


## AliloH

Ou une mise a jour Ingé  ::love::

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Sur l'image "Aperture broken sign" je vois une clef et l'appareil pour créer des portes


Cette image est un fake en fait (le seul du set heureusement), mais oui c'est bien le portal gun.  :;):

----------


## Pelomar

Ah ah Maxwell  :^_^: 

Quel talent ce gars.

----------


## Maxwell

Je savais que ça te plairait.

----------


## mrFish

> Cette image est un fake en fait (le seul du set heureusement), mais oui c'est bien le portal gun.


Attend tu veux dire que ce que j'ai posté c'est pas des fakes ?

----------


## clement_s

> Attend tu veux dire que ce que j'ai posté c'est pas des fakes ?


Il a dit du set  :;):

----------


## erodommock

l'énigme dans l'énigme, la mise en abime est absolue...

"bim"

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Si ça peut en occuper certains on a trouvé la signification des chiffres/lettres présents dans certaines des images (ça donne accès au "serveur" qui balance les images cryptiques) mais on ne sait toujours pas si les autres correspondent à quelque chose:

http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets...tal_2_sstv.jpg

----------


## FragDamon

Je sais pas vous mais ces images ont un petit côté malsain...

----------


## The Real Dav

Ah toi aussi, moi elle me piquent les yeux et me font pleurer à force de les regarder.

A moins que ça ne soient les formules mathématiques.

----------


## Max_well

> Ah toi aussi, moi elle me piquent les yeux et me font pleurer à force de les regarder.
> 
> A moins que ça ne soient les formules mathématiques.


Les images "non-utilisées" sont les 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 15, 17, 18, 19, 20, 22.

Bien que les images 2, 8 et 15 font clairement référence au BBS (donc déjà partiellement utilisées).

C'est plus la tapette à souris qui m'inquiète moi (image 20).

----------


## Aghora

> C'est plus la tapette à souris qui m'inquiète moi (image 20).


Un projet d'une tapette géante pour attraper Freeman peut-être ?

----------


## potexto

> Un projet d'une tapette géante pour attraper Freeman peut-être ?


Reference à un film, non ?

----------


## Max_well

> Un projet d'une tapette géante pour attraper Freeman peut-être ?


Surtout que sur le forum off ils voient un homme dans la tapette (ce qui n'a pas l'air faux d'ailleurs) : 
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...postcount=5320




> Reference à un film, non ?


Monsieur n'est pas une tapette ! Monsieur est commissaire de police !

----------


## The Real Dav

> Les images "non-utilisées" sont les 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 15, 17, 18, 19, 20, 22.
> 
> Bien que les images 2, 8 et 15 font clairement référence au BBS (donc déjà partiellement utilisées).
> 
> C'est plus la tapette à souris qui m'inquiète moi (image 20).


4 8 15 16 23 42

Je savais qu'il y avait un lien  ::lol::

----------


## Chedaa

non rien en fait y a toutes les images ( oui ça veux rien dire )(en fait non il manque une série de 4 )

----------


## znokiss

> Faudrait ptet que je joue à potal , surtout que je l'ai.


Oui oui, je te 'ecommande fo'tement ce jeu, il est plus que potable.

----------


## Conan3D

(Juste faites gaffe a Geek935/Geek93/Banshee, il a une rép de boulet sur d'autres forums et sur Steam, si c'est bien celui dont je pense [le :awe: ne trompe pas, il vient bien de GFR]  :tired: )

Sinon, il me manquait une radio de la salle 14, ou 15, celle où elle est cachée dans une "boite" fermée par deux portes :D

Et j'ai le succès :D

Et je vais regarder le wiki :D

----------


## Max_well

L'origine de la vache de l'image 12 ? :D 

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...postcount=5342

----------


## potexto

Bon moi aussi je vais aller trouver toutes les radios, je vous laisse...

----------


## Sim's

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheEpisodeThree

Edit : merde c'est un fake apparemment.

----------


## tenshu

> L'origine de la vache de l'image 12 ? :D
> 
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...postcount=5342



Haha bien vu =)

----------


## clement_s

> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheEpisodeThree


01000101 01110000 01101001 01110011 01101111 01100100 01100101 00100000  01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101000  01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01100101  00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101  01110010 01111001 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000  01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000  ::O: 


 :tired:  ça sent le fake ou c'est moi ?!?  ::huh::

----------


## Geek935

Les mec désolée je me suis absentée :D je suis parti mater les simpsons :D

----------


## znokiss

Saint caca, c'est bandant ! Une traduction du message en binaire ? J'ai la flemme;..

----------


## Conan3D

Fake

----------


## znokiss

> Les mec désolée je me suis absentée :D je suis parti mater les simpsons :D


Pardon d'avoir pas été là y'a 10 mn, j'étais allé faire caca.

----------


## Ördek

Ouais, jme disais ça aussi, je cherche un moyen de traduire du binaire, à moins qu'un canard n'ait du temps à perdre à traduire?

----------


## alba

> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheEpisodeThree


Ça pue le fake. :tired: 




> Les mec désolée je me suis absentée :D je suis parti mater les simpsons :D


Et heu sinon, on peut ban ce mec svp? ::sad::

----------


## Sim's

Il  y a un truc tout con qui  a été relevé sur Facepunch : 


> Anyone notice they set the dinosaur files date as 09/12/1652?

----------


## Geek935

O.M.G Conan3D dans la chasse aux radio...

----------


## Conan3D

La description de la vid ça donne ça en "normal" :



> Episode three shall come and everything will be explained
> 
> //Robin�


Le machin sous le logo YouTube :



> Die


Le nom de la vid' :



> EP3�

----------


## Sim's

> 01000101 01110000 01101001 01110011 01101111 01100100 01100101 00100000  01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101000  01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01100101  00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101  01110010 01111001 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000  01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 
> 
> 
>  ça sent le fake ou c'est moi ?!?


Ça l'est.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Geek935

J'ai déjà trouvée 20 radio CPC 4 €VER

----------


## Ördek

voilà ce que la description de la vidéo dit : 

"Episode three shall come and everything will be explained

//Robin"

---------- Post ajouté à 17h53 ----------

le "à propos de moi" dit ça :

"I am Everything
You are nothing
Statement is null"

----------


## alba

> 01000101 01110000 01101001 01110011 01101111 01100100 01100101 00100000  01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101000  01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01100101  00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101  01110010 01111001 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000  01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 
> 
> 
>  ça sent le fake ou c'est moi ?!?


"Episode three shall come and everything will be " selon ce traducteur

[edit]: Ördek.. :tired:

----------


## Ördek

Un truc que j'avais oublié venant de la description de la vidéo :

"3.113.113.113.113.113.113.113.113.11"

----------


## Conan3D

Peut être que c'est pas un fake, peut être que c'est un fake, mais c'est bien fait.

----------


## Geek935

> Peut être que c'est pas un fake, peut être que c'est un fake, mais c'est bien fait.


Lol ça se voit que c'est fake je donne mes preuve : 
1) A la fin ils ont choppé la scène de la fin de HL2
2) La map ou il y as les stalker, est une copie de cp_turbine dans TF2
3) Si ça ne serait pas un fake la vidéo seras pas nommée 01010101001 [...]
4) Aux début il y'auras le signe de valve, et y'auras l'affiche mature content UPDATE : Je suis bête c'est pas un trailler
PS : Je sais que y as un gros fan de HL2 EP3 qui va essayer de me contredire.

----------


## Ördek

Et enfin voilà le nom de l'utilisateur :

"EP3"

P.S. : il t'en manque un bout alba  :;):

----------


## znokiss

> Fake


 Clair,  parce qu'entre les  hélicos qui traversent le navire :



et l'image à l'envers (voir les écritures sur les caisses) : 



 ça sent le vieux fake pourri fait avec Garry's Mod. Puis la qualité craint un peu (z'avez vu ces textures ? On dirait Call-o-Scopy)...

----------


## Ördek

HAN! la vidéo est mal faite : au début les hélicos passent à travers le Boréalis, du coup je doute encore plus que ce soit made in valve, ils font attention aux détails eux!

edit : ah grilled ^^

----------


## Conan3D

Mais peut-être que c'est fait exprès pour brouiller les pistes, faire genre "OLOL JE POST UNE VID EP3 LOL" mais en fait c'est fait par valve et y'a un vrai truc derrière...  :tired:

----------


## alba

> Peut être que c'est pas un fake, peut être que c'est un fake, mais c'est bien fait.


Si c'est un fake c'est super chiadé, si c'est pas un fake ça pue quand même beaucoup graphiquement pour un jeu de 2010-2011. (2013 en valve-time)




> Ce message est caché parce que Geek935 se trouve dans votre liste d'ignorés.


 ::wub::

----------


## clement_s

> Ça l'est.


Quand je l'ai dit personne l'avais marqué  :ouaiouai:  :ouaiouai:  :ouaiouai:  :ouaiouai:

----------


## alba

> Mais peut-être que c'est fait exprès pour brouiller les pistes, faire genre "OLOL JE POST UNE VID EP3 LOL" mais en fait c'est fait par valve et y'a un vrai truc derrière...


J'y ai pensé aussi. ::ninja::  Mais après je me suis dit: nan trop évident ça peut pas être ça. :^_^:

----------


## Conan3D

Au fait, pour le coup du 3.113.113.113.113.113.113.113.113.11 , le "." est bien synonyme de multiplication en Physique/Chimie nan?

----------


## Geek935

[spoiler]Putin ça devient nostalgique ste'update[spoiler]

----------


## potexto

> 01000101 01110000 01101001 01110011 01101111 01100100 01100101 00100000  01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101000  01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01100101  00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101  01110010 01111001 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000  01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 
> 
> 
>  ça sent le fake ou c'est moi ?!?



01000110 01000001 01001011 01000101  ::(:

----------


## Ördek

> Au fait, pour le coup du 3.113.113.113.113.113.113.113.113.11 , le "." est bien synonyme de multiplication en Physique/Chimie nan?


euh ouais, mais je comprends pas l'idée là (enfin en même temps j'ai pas fait le calcul...)

----------


## Max_well

> Au fait, pour le coup du 3.113.113.113.113.113.113.113.113.11 , le "." est bien synonyme de multiplication en Physique/Chimie nan?


Ou alors c'est le fameux 3.11 (11 mars), soit la date de la remise de prix à Gabe Newell pour la GDC.

M'est avis qu'on aura le fin mot de l'histoire à ce moment là.

----------


## Anton

> Au fait, pour le coup du 3.113.113.113.113.113.113.113.113.11 , le "." est bien synonyme de multiplication en Physique/Chimie nan?


En maths aussi, avant la réforme de je sais plus quand.

----------


## Conan3D

> [spoiler]Putin ça devient nostalgique ste'update[spoiler]


Tu sais ce que ça veut dire nostalgique?  ::(:  

Spoiler Alert! 


Faut toujours que tu viennes gacher les forums où je suis  :tired: 



Sinon, en fait le coup des 3.113.113.113.113.113.113.113.113.11, c'est le 3/11, le 11 Mars :D

----------


## Geek935

Citation:
Peut être que c'est pas un fake, peut être que c'est un fake, mais c'est bien fait.
Lol ça se voit que c'est fake je donne mes preuve : 
1) A la fin ils ont choppé la scène de la fin de HL2
2) La map ou il y as les stalker, est une copie de cp_turbine dans TF2
3) Si ça ne serait pas un fake la vidéo seras pas nommée 01010101001 [...]
4) Aux début il y'auras le signe de valve, et y'auras l'affiche mature content UPDATE : Je suis bête c'est pas un trailler
PS : Je sais que y as un gros fan de HL2 EP3 qui va essayer de me contredire.
:X Désolée pour le re-upload même pas un petit commentaire ???? Language SMS (Peut choquer les modo) ::O: LOL CPC RUXX!

----------


## znokiss

> _Bordel incompréhensible... lol lol RUXX_


Tu t'es planté de forum, ma grosse.

Spoiler Alert! 


 Et taggle un peu, tu pollues.

----------


## ToasT

> Citation:
> Peut être que c'est pas un fake, peut être que c'est un fake, mais c'est bien fait.
> Lol ça se voit que c'est fake je donne mes preuve : 
> 1) A la fin ils ont choppé la scène de la fin de HL2
> 2) La map ou il y as les stalker, est une copie de cp_turbine dans TF2
> 3) Si ça ne serait pas un fake la vidéo seras pas nommée 01010101001 [...]
> 4) Aux début il y'auras le signe de valve, et y'auras l'affiche mature content UPDATE : Je suis bête c'est pas un trailler
> PS : Je sais que y as un gros fan de HL2 EP3 qui va essayer de me contredire.
> :X Désolée pour le re-upload même pas un petit commentaire ???? Language SMS (Peut choquer les modo)LOL CPC RUXX!


Pourquoi le dire deux fois ?

----------


## mrFish

::ninja:: is a lie.

----------


## Ördek

> Citation:
> Peut être que c'est pas un fake, peut être que c'est un fake, mais c'est bien fait.
> Lol ça se voit que c'est fake je donne mes preuve : 
> 1) A la fin ils ont choppé la scène de la fin de HL2
> 2) La map ou il y as les stalker, est une copie de cp_turbine dans TF2
> 3) Si ça ne serait pas un fake la vidéo seras pas nommée 01010101001 [...]
> 4) Aux début il y'auras le signe de valve, et y'auras l'affiche mature content UPDATE : Je suis bête c'est pas un trailler
> PS : Je sais que y as un gros fan de HL2 EP3 qui va essayer de me contredire.
> :X Désolée pour le re-upload même pas un petit commentaire ???? Language SMS (Peut choquer les modo)LOL CPC RUXX!


AAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!! Ton orthographe, ta grammaire et ta conjugaison sont horribles que mes yeux en fondent! ça y est, je suis aveugle...  ::cry::

----------


## Geek935

Putin ça a l'air vrai mes les texture rose :X ça sent le fake mais bon si c'est un fake comme même c'est mieux fait que l'helico qui traverse tout : 
Lien de telechargement de la map : http://www.filefront.com/14701781/hl2ep3fake.zip
Pour ce qui sont interresée de suivre l'aventure la suite c'est dans la description
UPDATE : JE SUIS CON C4EST ECRIT QUE C4EST UN FAKE
Désolée pour les MAJ

----------


## Conan3D

> (Juste faites gaffe a Geek935/Geek93/Banshee, il a une rép de boulet sur d'autres forums et sur Steam, si c'est bien celui dont je pense [le :awe: ne trompe pas, il vient bien de GFR] )

----------


## znokiss

> Désolée pour les MAJ


Nooooonnnn, arrête, s'il te plait ! Tu te fais du mal et surtout, tu NOUS fais du mal !

---------- Post ajouté à 18h09 ----------




> Putin JE SUIS CON C4EST ECRIT


Ah oué, c'est vrai !

----------


## Ördek

Pour l'instant ils débattent sur la vache par ici : http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...68990&page=360

----------


## Juniadkhan

En tout cas, la musique du pseudo fake teaser c'est celle de "The Dark Knight"... Donc c'est un fake.

----------


## P'titdop

J'en viens presque à espérer que le thread soit lock tellement ça devient insupportable là.

----------


## Ördek

Je vous supplie, faites taire cette chose qui écrit continuellement!

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Dis donc Geek935, si tu sais pas dialoguer avec tes petits camarades sans dire de gros mots je vais devoir te donner une punition tu sais?

----------


## Chedaa

Ils se torturent un peu trop les méninges sur les forums steam quand même !

----------


## Pimûsu

On a pas tout gagné avec ce buzz :x

----------


## Sim's

Yoplà boum.

----------


## alba

> Et heu sinon, on peut ban ce mec svp?

----------


## YaKi

> Yoplà boum.


C'est pas le bruit du gravity gun ça ?

----------


## Conan3D

> Yoplà boum.


Je viens de voir mais avec ma co en mousse j'ai pas pu poster  ::|:

----------


## Max_well

Le forum off vient de trouver la lettre de gabe. Tout le monde crie au fake. Enfin une bonne partie.

Apparemment ils sont en train de se réveiller, le rythme s'accélère.

----------


## FragDamon

C'est à devenir fou ce teasing de psychopathe  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Ördek

Ils viennent d'avoir une bonne idée sur le forum off : faire un .gif avec toutes les images extraites des fichiers audios et voir si ça donne quelque chose... un canard volontaire?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

N'hésitez pas à poster vos trouvailles ici, je foutrai vos posts en mise à jour de la news. Je dois écrire plein de choses et de machins, genre des textes avec des mots dedans.

----------


## Ördek

> N'hésitez pas à poster vos trouvailles ici, je foutrai vos posts en mise à jour de la news. Je dois écrire plein de choses et de machins, *genre des textes avec des mots dedans.*


 ::O:  Mais c'est des esclavagistes chez CPC!

----------


## Max_well

> N'hésitez pas à poster vos trouvailles ici, je foutrai vos posts en mise à jour de la news. Je dois écrire plein de choses et de machins, genre des textes avec des mots dedans.


Oui enfin là ça a tourné au rabachage toute la journée, et ils sont en train de se mettre dessus au sujet d'une page facebook.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ils viennent d'avoir une bonne idée sur le forum off : faire un .gif avec toutes les images extraites des fichiers audios et voir si ça donne quelque chose... un canard volontaire?


Le nombre de combinaisons possibles, par contre...  ::O:

----------


## Ördek

> Le nombre de combinaisons possibles, par contre...


Ben déjà voir ce que ça donne dans l'ordre... Ils ont abandonné l'idée sur le forum officiel, disant que ça mènerait à rien (y en a un qui pensait que ça pourrait donner l'illusion d'une caméra qui tourne...)

----------


## potexto

Le gif ca c'est largement de mon niveau et j'ai beaucoup de temps à perdre si je veux essayer toutes les combinaisons.  ::): 

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner le liens des images (separemment si possible  ::):  ) merci

----------


## Conan3D

Je retrouve pas les images  ::|: 
Si quelqu'un peut me les filer, je veux bien test  ::wub:: 

SHI DEVANC2  :Emo:

----------


## Ördek

Sur le forum off ils parlent de la vache qui apparaîtrait en freezant quelques instants sur les écrans de la salle de GLaDos avant le combat, si ça peut ouvrir de nouvelles pistes?

----------


## Chedaa

> (y en a un qui pensait que ça pourrait donner l'illusion d'une caméra qui tourne...)


Ce qui pourrait etre très utile  ::zzz::  ou pas.
Mais en fait c'est du "bruit" rajouté sur les images, rien de plus.

Ca tourne en rond un peu, on verra bien le 11 mars...

----------


## Alab

Je sais qu'on a dit que c'était vieux mais bon je voudrais savoir ce que c'est si c'est pas inédit, bon on se connecte au site apperture science, on se logg, on tape play puis pour le fichier à jouer j'ai tapé plein de truc dont valve, et quand on veut faire play valve on entend un son puis on revient à la page d'accueil de mozilla, mais ce qu'on entend c'est quoi ???

---------- Post ajouté à 18h40 ----------




> Ca tourne en rond un peu, on verra bien le 11 mars...


Pourquoi le 11 mars ??  ::huh::

----------


## potexto

> Je sais qu'on a dit que c'était vieux mais bon je voudrai savoir ce que c'est si c'est pas inédit, bon on se connecte au site apperture science, on se logg, on tape play puis pour le fichier à jouer j'ai tapé plein de ruc dont valve, et quand on veut faire play valve on entend un son puis on revient à la page d'accue
> il de mozilla, mais ce qu'on entend c'est uoi ???

----------


## erodommock

::): 

tout cela m'amuse follement ^^

Canard pc pourrait pas créer une emoticone en forme de gâteau pour marquer ces jours de non-sommeil inutiles ?

Oui car au final, on saura "quel" jeu sort "quand", même si on dors... :D

----------


## Alab

> http://smoothfewfilms.com/wp-content...cepalm2ly3.jpg


JE SAIS QUE C'EST VIEUX §§§ J'ai commencé par ça mais comme apparemment tout le monde connait tout sur ce site je demandais ce que c'était.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Pourquoi le 11 mars ??


GladOS 3.11, intervention de Gabe Newell à une conf JV qui a lieu justement le 11/3, toussa, anciens posts, lire, toussa...  ::):

----------


## Alab

> GladOS 3.11, intervention de Gabe Newell à une conf JV qui a lieu justement le 11/3, toussa, anciens posts, lire, toussa...


Bah la conf' ok mais le mail était pas remis en question ? Et comme je connaissais pas la date de cette conf'.  ::unsure::

----------


## Ördek

http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets...tal_2_sstv.jpg

Voilà toutes les images, potexto, mais toutes ensemble, désolé, pas le temps de détourer, je suis le forum steampowered et puis jm'appelle pas b0b0  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 18h44 ----------




> Bah la conf' ok mais le mail était pas remis en question ? Et comme je connaissais pas la date de cette conf'.


Ouais, le mail est considéré comme fake par certains mais d'autres y croient

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Bah la conf' ok mais le mail était pas remis en question ? Et comme je connaissais pas la date de cette conf'.


Ah j'sais pas pour le mail, j'ai pas lu tout le sujet  ::ninja::  (enfin je l'ai lu en diagonale, quand même)

----------


## Conan3D

> http://smoothfewfilms.com/wp-content...cepalm2ly3.jpg


MAIS LAISSEZ ALAB TRANQUILE  :Emo:

----------


## ToasT

Pour le gif laissez tomber, ça rend épileptique, et il n'a rien révélé (je mets le lien, pas l'image, ça rend fou) :

http://www.inferno3.com.br/portal.swf

----------


## Ördek

http://www.inferno3.com.br/portal.swf

Un ricain (je suppose) a fait ça, mais bon, comme il le dit c'est assez inutile en fait...

Edit : Ah, tiens, grilled

----------


## Aubustou

> Ouais, le mail est considéré comme fake par certains mais d'autres y croient


Un seul soutient mordicus que c'est un fake à cause du bruit engendré par la compression jpeg et aussi par le fait que c'est un suédois qui a eu le mail.

----------


## Alab

> http://www.inferno3.com.br/portal.swf
> 
> Un ricain (je suppose) a fait ça, mais bon, comme il le dit c'est assez inutile en fait...
> 
> Edit : Ah, tiens, grilled


Tout internet s'est rué dessus j'imagine parce que moi ça me lance rien.  :Emo:

----------


## ToasT

> Ah, tiens, grilled


Par un ToasT.  :;):

----------


## potexto

Bon alors si je comprends bien ca sert a rien le Gif, donc j'abandonne  ::O: 

Sinon, a propos du mail, que ce soit un fake ou pas... J'ai envie de dire peu importe, on le sait dejà qu'on aura les infos bientot, alors ..

----------


## Ördek

> Un seul soutient mordicus que c'est un fake à cause du bruit engendré par la compression jpeg et aussi par le fait que c'est un suédois qui a eu le mail.


Oui, spas faux! Mais il en fallait bien un... Moi je sais pas trop quoi penser : ça pourrait mais peut-être pas...

En attendant, voici les adresses du thread officiel et du wiki au cas où vous les auriez ratées :

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...68990&page=368
et
http://pugsoft.info/radio/index.php?title=Main_Page

----------


## YaKi

Même si l'idée est intéressante je suis pas sur qu'un gif nous mène bien loin même si le geste est beau. Les images ont pas l'air d'avoir un lien précis. J'aime bien l'idée que portal et half life se rejoigne se serait tellement beau. Fanboyisme quand tu nous tiens.

----------


## Alab

En le tapant pour m'amuser : (j'ai juste rajouté le 3 au lieu du 2 dans l'url d'origine et ça m'a redirigé là)
http://orange.half-life3.com/apache2-default/ 

 ::o:

----------


## YaKi

> En le tapant pour m'amuser : (j'ai juste rajouté le 3 au lieu du 2 dans l'url d'origine et ça m'a redirigé là)
> http://orange.half-life3.com/apache2-default/


Après au vue de la série c'est pas étonnant que quelque chose est déjà été prévue par valve en prévision de cet opus qui devait sortir il y a bien longtemps déjà

----------


## Alab

> Après au vue de la série c'est pas étonnant que quelque chose est déjà été prévue par valve en prévision de cet opus qui devait sortir il y a bien longtemps déjà


Bah même, personne ne l'avait trouvé ça encore.  :B): 

Et puis ça confirme que ce serait pas que portal de nouveaux à sortir mais aussi autre chose pour faire un pack.

----------


## ElliotReid

Sinon vous êtes allé sur aperturescience.com?













 ::rolleyes::

----------


## YetiEric

> Sinon vous êtes allé sur aperturescience.com?



Nan, y a des trucs dessus ?






> Sur le forum off ils parlent de la vache qui apparaîtrait en freezant quelques instants sur les écrans de la salle de GLaDos avant le combat, si ça peut ouvrir de nouvelles pistes?


Un Cow Level a la Diablo2  ::ninja:: 



Sinon, sur toutes les image SSTV, ya des bandes vertes, si on les compilait sur une seule image ?

----------


## Ördek

Y a un mec qui demande si quelqu'un a déjà pensé à superposer toutes les images mais il est ignoré... En même temps on a connu mieux comme idée  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Alab

> Sinon vous êtes allé sur aperturescience.com?


Leave me alone.  :Emo: 
Pardon mais ça n'empêche je l'ai pas vu encore et puis même si c'est évident c'est juste une preuve en plus, après le fait que ce soit half life 3 et pas episode 3 c'est bizarre, ensuite orange box c'était pas juste 2 jeux mais 5... Et puis après c'est le plaisir de découvrir des trucs même si ça a déjà été fait mais qu'on en a pas pris connaissance, si c'est si évident qu'ils préparent un truc et tout bah cherchez rien et attendez le 11 mars !

----------


## ToasT

> Y a un mec qui demande si quelqu'un a déjà pensé à superposer toutes les images mais il est ignoré... En même temps on a connu mieux comme idée


Sincèrement, je pense que en ce qui concerne les images, y'a plus rien à en tirer. Faut attendre la suite des images ASCII maintenant.

----------


## Flo²

N'empeche que ça sent la vague massive de suicide si aucune annonce n'est faite le 3.11  ::ninja::

----------


## ToasT

> N'empeche que ça sent la vague massive de suicide si aucune annonce n'est faite le 3.11


L'année n'a pas été précisée ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Akajouman

> Par un ToasT.


 :tired: 

 ::wub::   ::P:

----------


## YetiEric

> L'année n'a pas été précisée ...


ValveTime

----------


## Ördek

Un mec sur les thread officiel résume assez bien toutes les idées qui n'ont pas encore été explorées :




> Could we get back to the topic ? There are some interesting ideas floating around, that need to be investigated :
> - Combining the statics into a single image
> - Combining images from dinosaur 14 and 26 (images with scope)
> - Understanding the riddle behing the skull, cow and gnome images
> - ...

----------


## Flo²

> L'année n'a pas été précisée ...


Ah oui autant pour moi c'est de valve dont il s'agit  ::):

----------


## Ördek

> Par un ToasT.


 :^_^:  j'avais pas fait attention!

----------


## Alab

Sur une des images on voit la boule de billard numéro 8, qui est aussi la boule de la vérité, quelqu'un en a pas une chez lui pour la questionner sur l'update elle sait peut être quelque chose de tout cela, si elle est représenté c'est qu'elle sait quelque chose !!!! :fou:

----------


## Irontroll

Salut, je suis nouveau et je m'inscrit parce que cet ARG est vraiment intéressant, et que j'ai pensé à une chose...

sur le site aperturescience.com...

Non j'plaisante, plus sérieusement qu'est-ce qui pourrait donner si on enlève à la phrase "the brown fox..." (j'ai oublié la suite, désolé) les lettres qu'on voit sur les images décryptées des radios ? (celles où quelqu'un à fait un .gif)

----------


## Ördek

> Non j'plaisante, plus sérieusement qu'est-ce qui pourrait donner si on enlève à la phrase "the brown fox..." (j'ai oublié la suite, désolé) les lettres qu'on voit sur les images décryptées des radios ? (celles où quelqu'un à fait un .gif)


Pas con comme idée, ça! jpense pas que ça mène à grand chose mais autant essayer!  ::):

----------


## Pontifex

A partir de la Magic 8 Ball, on peut partir en délire sur la série "le Caméléon". Et le fichier .swf d'il y a quelques pas me rappelle la série Chuck... Donc en fait Valve va produire la saison 4 de Chuck où l'on apprendra que Jarod est le père de Chuck ><
Sinon, détail à la con mais sur cette image, on peut voir le mot "EBONE" vers le milieu de l'image. Or EBONE était "une dorsale Internet pan-européenne" d'après Wikipédia, donc faut croire que les gars de Valve aime bien les blagues de geeks. Je précise que je ne fais que transmettre cette découverte capitale

Edit: Topic qui va bien qui récapitule ce que l'on sait, ce que l'on suppose et ce qui est fake

----------


## Sim's

Les membres en rose sur le forum steam ont un statut particulier ?  :tired:

----------


## Anton

lol, rien.  :tired:

----------


## Yka04

Sur les forums Steam : ils sont "banned" temporairement

----------


## Ördek

tiens, maintenant ils partent en délire sur ce que signifie le fait que les pseudos aient été soulignés pendant quelques minutes puis qu'ils soient revenus à leur état normal... Y en a qui savent plus quoi faire  :tired:

----------


## Anton

On parle de mecs qui probablement suivent _Lost_ avec une pile de papiers et de crayons, en même temps  :tired:

----------


## Ördek

!!! Nouvelle image !!!

(ou alors je suis en retard  ::rolleyes::  )

http://i47.tinypic.com/1zzgy9k.png
et en filtré :
http://i50.tinypic.com/2btri8.jpg

----------


## Irontroll

A droite on dirait une tourelle de Portal, avec un cube lesté en l'air...

----------


## Pontifex

Quelqu'un a trouvé que des chiffres au dessus des images ASCII donnent des coordonnées dans l'Ohio ! C'est à dire là où doit se trouver le labo d'Aperture Science où se déroule Portal 1.

----------


## Ördek

Au milieu de l'image on voit le texte "WMM"... Une pub subliminale pour Windows Media Maker?  :tired:   ::o:

----------


## alba

> A droite on dirait une tourelle de Portal, avec un cube lesté en l'air...


Euh tu veux dire à gauche, non? Une tourelle en train de tomber et le companion cube  au dessus.

----------


## Irontroll

Oui à gauche pardon XD

----------


## Ördek

Si tous les fichier dinoasaurs sont compilés puis décodés ensemble pour avoir une image, ça donne ça : http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/8464/fdf.jpg

Oui, c'est tout à fait inutile  :B):

----------


## troufiniou

Et paf on apprend en fait que tous sa date depuis un bail et que c'est pour Portal 1  :tired:  moi je dit respect à VALVe.

----------


## potexto

> On parle de mecs qui probablement suivent _Lost_ avec une pile de papiers et de crayons, en même temps


OMG Je suis pas le seul alors  :B):

----------


## Irontroll

On dirait un grain de café... Georges Clooney dans le prochain épisode ?

----------


## troufiniou

> On dirait un grain de café... Georges Clooney dans le prochain épisode ?


Aperture Science...What Else ?...Ah yes Black Mesa.

----------


## potexto

Au moins la nouvelle image on voit tout de suite ce que c'est..

----------


## troufiniou

> Au moins la nouvelle image on voit tout de suite ce que c'est..



On y voit mieux  :;):

----------


## Conan3D

Je sais ce que ça veut dire :
Des robots qui tombent pas en rade dès le premier coup de cube  ::|:

----------


## Irontroll

Sinon sur l'image : http://i47.tinypic.com/1zzgy9k.png

Les carrés noirs à droite, dans la pièce en gros, c'est peut être un tube qui transporte les cubes lestés qui a été détruit par l'explosion de GLaDOS ?

----------


## troufiniou

Pour tout vous dire j'y vois rien mais je sais comment faire, il faut prendre un gant de toilette mouiller et ce le mettre sur la tête, comme pour voir Canal+...

----------


## Maxwell

Putain on a plus de nouvelles de Geek machin, j'espère qu'il va bien.


Sur la dernière image c'est clair qu'il y a une Tourelle et un cube, face à une demi-pièce qui fait penser à celle avec le berceau, une des premières à être apparue.

----------


## Tonight

Un gars sur le forum de steam a lancé une bonne idée (je trouve).


Holy crap.. I don't know if this has been covered but if not I think I figured something important out.

I've been watching everyone argue over the cow picture for a while now and suddenly it dawned on me, what if they're simply trying to send us a message like "the parts inside". So I went back and checked over everything. We're thinking way too far into it, the answer is much more simple.

I've developed this theory about all the images and I've been looking into it the last 20 minutes... now please be willing to think outside the box here for a minute and hear me out. This may sound crazy at first but I really think I'm on to something here...

Alright, so we have 26 messages sent from the radios in the game... while we follow this line of thought lets keep the messages in chronological order. 8 of these messages were 4 pictures each (32 total) that allowed us to obtain the hash code to connect to the server in Washington. We can disregard these as we know their purpose. This leaves us with 18 messages.

I believe the problem lies in the fact that we got ahead of ourselves and found the phone number through trial and error before understanding the nature of the other 18 messages. Now I believe after looking at this collage of chronological SSTV images that these messages tell a story.

So here we go...

Message 1:
Interior transmission active
External data line active
Message digest active

What does this mean?

Well we've received an "interior transmission" from playing portal by receiving a "transmission" originating from our computers. The "external data line" is the line in Washington. And finally, the "message digest" is most likely us attempting to understand the messages or possibly it is referring to the data on the other end of the "external data line".

Message 3:
A crinkled up piece of paper with a phone number on it. This is the next part of the story, what we are looking for a phone number to dial.

Message 5:
(MD5 for: The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.)

The phone number we are looking for is coded in MD5 hash. The nature of the message is a common pangram that's been around a long time. This is because they aren't trying to tell us something in the answer, but in the idea of the MD5 translation itself.

Message 6:
A picture of a scrambled coded image.

Message 8:
A picture showing us the back of a computer. This one goes together with message 9 and 10 very closely but we'll get to that. They are showing us that we are going to have to use something in the back of our computer possibly installing some sort of device or using some sort of port.

Message 9:
A picture of a skull and some sort of technological device. This is where I started to realize my theory was correct. This picture symbolizes dead technology. We need to use dead technology in the back of our computer.

Message 10:
Again, the picture of a phone number, we've already seen this but it holds slightly different significance this time. What they are trying to tell us that we are going to have to use dead technology through the back of our computer to dial the phone number.

Message 11:
I haven't made sense of it yet.

Message 12:
System data dump active
User backup active
Password backup active

This is telling us that there is a dump of system data on the other end of the line. Also, the crucial information of the user name and password, both of which are "backup".



Alright if you're with me so far, let's put this all together and see what we have so far from the above messages.

You have the transmissions from the game. Now the phone number needs to be translated from MD5 hash code from the scrambled coded images. You need to use dead technology in the back of your computer to dial the number. There's a dump of system data on the other end, the user name is backup and the password is backup.

So the clues follow in line after this. I believe the cow represents simply, "the parts inside". Possibly message 17 "lol" in worded morse code refers to us having to translate something else from words. Trying to put it all together... hopefully this post helps you guys.

----------


## Xùn

> Putain on a plus de nouvelles de Geek machin, j'espère qu'il va bien.


Il en a eu marre, on était trop cons pour lui.

----------


## Ördek

@tonight : ouais, j'ai vu ça, mais ça semble un peu farfelu, non? et puis au final il dit ça parce que ça correspond à ce qui a été trouvé jusqu'à maintenant... Enfin c'est l'impression que j'en ai...

---------- Post ajouté à 20h02 ----------

N'empêche qu'il a convaincu presque tout le monde là-bas le bougre...

----------


## troufiniou

> @tonight : ouais, j'ai vu ça, mais ça semble un peu farfelu, non? et puis au final il dit ça parce que ça correspond à ce qui a été trouvé jusqu'à maintenant... Enfin c'est l'impression que j'en ai...


Uh,uh tu peux nous dire il dit quoi  ::):

----------


## Tonight

Ördek il résume un peu mais en ramenant le fil plus sur les images mêmes. Parce que pour certaines idées c'est partie loin, très très loin même.
Mais sa "théorie" tiens plutôt bien la route, quand à la technologie morte il fait allusion à quoi ? Modem 56k ?

----------


## troufiniou

Moi je dit 11 Mars...Ou ptet que GladOS à eu le droit à une Mise à jour (pour avoir le 3.11) et qu'elle est devenu moins con  :tired:

----------


## Maxwell

> Modem 56k ?


Bah au BBS non ?

----------


## Ördek

Arf, voilà que je dois traduire maintenant..  ::(:   ::P: 

attendez un peu que je prépare ça et vous aurez un joli texte traduit maison!  ::lol::

----------


## Irontroll

Intéressant son idée ! Perso le crâne et la technologie je pensais plus à l'idée du "On mélange l'homme et la science pour faire du mieux"

----------


## Ördek

oui, il parle du BBS je crois avec son "dead technology" et sinon, vous voulez vraiment la trad?  ::unsure:: 

edit : ou plutôt : troufiniou, tu demandais une trad ou alors j'ai mal compris ton "Uh,uh tu peux nous dire il dit quoi  ::):  " ?

----------


## troufiniou

> oui, il parle du BBS je crois avec son "dead technology" et sinon, vous voulez vraiment la trad?


Bah le plus important  :;):

----------


## Ördek

ok alors, c'est parti!

----------


## troufiniou

Et si Chell se faisait ramasser par Barney,Alyx et l'autre Doc Kleiner et il s'étonnerait de voir GladOS exploser ?

C'est ptet pour sa qu'ils sont étonné.

----------


## Maxwell

Heu moi je la trouve un peu légère sa "théorie". C'est un bon récap, mais y'a rien de nouveau.

----------


## potexto

Roooh les gars, vous connaissez pas http://translate.google.fr/#

----------


## troufiniou

> Roooh les gars, vous connaissez pas http://translate.google.fr/#


Si on connait mais je préfére que sa soit tradui par un humain et pas un robot  ::(:

----------


## JuBoK

> Heu moi je la trouve un peu légère sa "théorie". C'est un bon récap, mais y'a rien de nouveau.


Ah j'suis pas le seul alors
Il avance rien de nouveau non ? :nulenanglais:

----------


## Tonight

Ba il recentre sur les images.

----------


## Maxwell

Juste que les images auraient un lien chronologique.

Un lien qui aurait permis d'en arriver là où on est est. En gros c'est comme si une bande geeks tombaient sur une carte au trésor et qu'au lieu de l'étudier ils enverraient une armée de tractopelles creuser à tous les endroits qui pourraient éventuellement avoir un rapport avec la carte. Puis ils trouvent forcément des trucs à l'usure, et 6 mois après un gars réalise que la carte pointait de manière subtile vers les trucs trouvés.

C'est bien, t'as compris la carte mais ça change rien, on a eu les mêmes résultats en y allant comme des bourrins.

----------


## JuBoK

> Juste que les images auraient un lien chronologique.
> 
> Un lien qui aurait permis d'en arriver là où on est est. En gros c'est comme si une bande geeks tombaient sur une carte au trésor et qu'au lieu de l'étudier ils enverraient une armée de tractopelles creuser à tous les endroits qui pourraient éventuellement avoir un rapport avec la carte. Puis ils trouvent forcément des trucs à l'usure, et 6 mois après un gars réalise que la carte pointait de manière subtile vers les trucs trouvés.
> 
> C'est bien, t'as compris la carte mais ça change rien, on a eu les mêmes résultats en y allant comme des bourrins.


C'est bien ce que je me disais, merci  ::):

----------


## Pontifex

Voilà pour la traduction de la nouvelle théorie sur les images SSTV. Complet en anglais ici, je tente une traduction-résumé



> Nous avons donc 26 messages envoyés depuis les radios dans le jeu... En suivant cette poste, gardons les messages dans l'ordre chronologique. 8 de ces messages se composaient de 4 images chacune (d'où un total de 32). Ces images nous ont permis d'obtenir le code pour se connecter au serveur dans l'état de Washington. Nous pouvons donc les négliger maintenant que nous connaissons leur utilité. Ce qui nous laisse 18 messages.
> 
> *Message 1:*
> Interior transmission active
> External data line active
> Message digest active
> 
> Nous avons bel et bien reçu une "transmission interne" en jouant à Portal en recevant une "transmission" de nos ordinateurs. La "ligne externe de données" est la ligne à Washington. Enfin, le "résumé du message" est probablement nous essayant de comprendre les messages ou peut être interférant avec les données de l'autre côté de la "ligne externe de données"
> 
> ...


Edit: Grillé par tout le monde >< Mais j'ai la trad ! Et ajout de liens vers les images

----------


## Irontroll

Et sinon, du nouveau sur le joueat anatomique de la vache ? Et sur la date des messages de dinosaure (qui datait du 17eme siècle) ?

----------


## Maxwell

Pontifex, t'aurais pu faire l'effort de survoler les 2 ou 3 messages avant toi  ::|: 


Et surtout j'adore j'adore ta façon de commencer par "sinon", genre j'ai bien suivi mais attendez les gars vous avez vu ça ?

----------


## Ördek

han! jte hais pontifex! moi jsuis en train de faire un truc bien foutu et tout, jviens voir si y a du nouveau et tu me ruines tout avec ton truc! ::(:

----------


## Pontifex

Désolé mais quand j'ai commencé à traduire, toute cette page n'existait pas. Et j'ai pas pensé à re-vérifier avant de poster. Donc je modifie, mais dans mon espace temps, j'avais raison ^^

----------


## Maxwell

Pontifex tu seras puni au marteau-colon.

Si tu sais pas ce que c'est, t'avais qu'à suivre.

----------


## troufiniou

Vous savez quoi...J'attends que Gabe Newell nous donne des infos et pas du binaire qui en fait...Ah mais oui Gabe Newell est GladOS...Version Mec  ::o:  j'aurais pas cru.

----------


## Ördek

Bon ben puisque je suis si bien parti, je posterai quand même ma trad une fois finie, mais dites-vous bien que c'est fait avec un bras dans le plâtre, donc quasi-inutilisable, ce qui ne fait que quintupler mon mérite!  ::(:

----------


## Say hello

Ouai le 11 Gabe va annoncer qu'il est un cyborg envoyé du futur par GladOS pour trouver le Freeman.  :tired:

----------


## Maxwell

Ou qu'ils ont prévu une version Mac de Portal.

Ca explique tout le coté binaire et l'obsession pour les systèmes morts.

----------


## troufiniou

> Ouai le 11 Gabe va annoncer qu'il est un cyborg envoyé du futur par GladOS pour trouver le Freeman.


Et la seule clé pour repartir dans son époque c'est d'avoie le trophée de Pionnier du jeux videos. On tiens une piste  :B): .

----------


## P'titdop

> Ouai le 11 Gabe va annoncer qu'il est un cyborg envoyé du futur par GladOS pour trouver le Freeman.


Ou alors qu'il est véritablement un Hutt.


Il a pu arriver avec les autres aliens puis remonter le temps.

----------


## Tonight

Ou bien qu'ils s'ennuyaient lui et son équipe et qu'ils se sont dit tiens si on faisait une énorme énigme pour déboucher à rien ça nous occuperas et qu'est ce que l'on va se fendre la poire.

----------


## troufiniou

> Ou bien qu'ils s'ennuyaient lui et son équipe et qu'ils se sont dit tiens si on faisait une énorme énigme pour déboucher à rien ça nous occuperas et qu'est ce que l'on va se fendre la poire.


Ouais et sa marche super bien leur truc. Pour rappelle, Lost à fait la même chose en cachant partout dans le monde des photos pour recevoir à la fin un vidéo explicative sur les Projets Dharma. Puis c'est pas tout il y avait une histoire de site qui avait été soit disant hacké par un meuf qui en fait été la fille de l'un des gars qui était sur l'ile.  ::huh::  Sa a complétement aucun rapport mais c'est quand même bien pensé comme VALVe avec Portal.

----------


## Pontifex

Sinon, les gens essaient de reproduire ce qui s'est fait à Kirkland (c'est à dire un gugus qui part voir les lieux indiqués par les coordonnées récupérées). Dans le cas de Kirkland, il s'agissait de l'adresse présumée du BBS, maintenant il s'agirait d'un coin paumé dans l'Ohio. En cherchant sur Google Map, on obtient Minerva qui était le nom d'un mod dont le créateur a été embauché par Valve pour bosser sur l'épisode 3 et le chiffre 309, peut-être en référence au 9 mars, date du début de la GDC où Gabe Newell recevra un prix le 11 mars.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Sinon... Non rien...

----------


## troufiniou

Il vont rien trouver. Mais j'ai pas compris il doivent allez a ce 309... Mais il vont chercher quoi ? Le vaisseau pour Gabe ? ::huh::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Ou alors qu'il est véritablement un Hutt.
> 
> 
> Il a pu arriver avec les autres aliens puis remonter le temps.



Ou alors qu'il va se poser un anneau gastrique.

----------


## troufiniou

> Ou alors qu'il va se poser un anneau gastrique.


Ta vu la vierge ? ::o:

----------


## Ördek

Voilà enfin cette traduction obtenue à force de travail acharné et unimanuel et ce malgré la traduction déjà effectuée par pontifex, parce que bon, je m'avoue pas vaincu si facilement, moi!

" Sainte merde! je sais pas si ça déjà été mentionné mais je viens de découvrir un truc important!
Je vous regardais vous disputer/débattre sur l'image de la vache quand ça m'a frappé : et si ils essayaient juste de nous faire passer un message du genre : "ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur" ? Donc j'ai reregardé ce qu'on avait fait jusqu'à maintenant. On va chercher trop loin, la réponse est toute simple!
J'ai cette petite théorie sur les images et j'ai pas arrêté d'y repenser ces 20 dernières minutes... S'il vous plaît ouvrez-vous un peu l'esprit (enfin à peu près, jvois pas d'équivalent exact en français pour "think outside the box") et écoutez ça. Ca peu paraître un peu fou au début mais je pense que je tiens quelque chose...
Donc on a ces 26 messages envoyés par les radios dans le jeu... Gardons les messages dans l'ordre chronologique pendant qu'on suit ce processus de pensée. 8 de ces messages étaient constitués de 4 images chacun (soit 32 au total) qui nous ont permis d'obtenir le "_hash code_" (aucune idée... le code haschich? ou le code shit?  ::huh::  ) pour se connecter au serveur à washington. On peut donc les oublier puisqu'on connaît leur but. Ca nous laisse 18 messages.
Je pense que le problème vient du fait qu'on a voulu aller trop vite et qu'on a trouvé le numéro de téléphone à force d'essayer avant de comprendre la nature des 18 autres messages. Après avoir regardé toutes les images dans l'ordre chronologique (dont voici le lien, la restructuration de la phrase m'empêchant de le placer comme lui : http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets...tal_2_sstv.jpg ) je crois qu'elles racontent une histoire :

Message 1 :
Interior transmission active (_=transmission interne active_)
External data line active (_=source de données externe active_)
Message digest active (_="digestion" du message active_)
Qu'est-ce que ça signifie?
Et bien nous avons bel et bien reçu une "transmission interne" en jouant à portal puisque la "transmission" venait de nos ordis. La "source de données externe" est celle à washington et enfin la "digestion du message" est très probablement nous essayant de comprendre ce qu'il se passe ou cela se réfère à l'autre bout de la "source de données externe".

Message 3 :
Un bout de papier froissé. C'est la suite de l'histoire, ce que l'on cherche : un numéro de téléphone à appeler.

Message 5 :
MD5 de The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog (_=le renard marron et rapide saute au dessus du chien fainéant._)
Le numéro de téléphone qu'on cherche est codé en MD5. La phrase en elle-même est un pangramme existant depuis longtemps, parce qu'ils n'essayent pas de faire passer un message mais l'idée du codage MD5 en elle-même.

Message 6 :
Une photo d'une image au code brouillé.

Message 8 :
Une photo nous montrant l'arrière d'un ordinateur, celle-ci est très proche des messages 9 et 10 mais on y reviendra. Ils nous montrent qu'on va avoir besoin de quelque chose derrière notre ordinateur, peut-être une sorte d'appareil ou un port.

Message 9 :
C'est une image d'un crâne avec des trucs technologiques. C'est là que j'ai compris que ma théorie était exacte, ça symbolise une technologie morte (càd une vieille technologie, au cas où vous comprendriez pas  ::rolleyes::  ) qu'on va devoir utiliser derrière notre ordi.

Message 10 :
Encore un photo d'un numéro de téléphone, mais avec un sens légèrement différent cette fois. Ils veulent nous dire qu'on doit utiliser une vieille technologie derrière notre ordi pour appeler un numéro.

Message 11 :
Je n'ai toujours pas compris celle-là.

Message 12 :
System data dump active (_Dépôt de données système actif_)
User backup active (ici, _Utilisateur "backup" actif_)
Password backup active (ici, _Mot de passe "backup" actif_)
Ceci nous dit qu'il y a un dépôt de données système à l'autre bout de la ligne et aussi, info cruciale, que le login et le mdp sont "backup"

Si vous êtes avec moi jusque là, regardons ce que ça nous donne avec tous les messages.
On a les transmissions depuis le jeu. Puis le numéro de téléphone doit être traduit du hash code MD5 des images au code brouillé. Vous devez utiliser des vieilles technologies derrière votre ordi pour appeler ce numéro. Il y a un dépôt de données système à l'autre bout et le login et le mdp sont "backup".
Donc les indices s'enchaînent après ça : je pense qua la vache représente simplement "ce qu'il y a dedans" . Le message 17, "lol" en code morse, se réfère peut-être à nous qui devons traduire autre chose des mots. J'essaye d'en tirer quelque chose. J'espère que ça vous a aidé! "

Sur ce, bonne nuit, j'espère qu'il se passera pas trop de choses pendant mon sommeil et mes cours!

----------


## Conan3D

Au fait, c't'histoire de time portals, ça me fait penser à un truc que j'avais imaginé y'a longtemps : Un truc en plus pour le portal gun qui mémorise un endroit où un portail a été posé, pour pouvoir le reposer ensuite à cet endroit sans forcément y être.

 :Cigare:

----------


## troufiniou

Respect  ::o:  mais...En fait le gars nous dit qu'on fait fausse route depuis me début...On à pas l'air con avec nos théories à 2franc 6 sous  ::|:

----------


## Anton

> Ta vu sa verge ?


Fixed.
Et c'est parce que la réponse est non qu'il devrait s'en faire poser un  :B):  (enfin il parait que c'est de la connerie maintenant, que ça crée un 2e estomac).

----------


## Tonight

Gabe en a déjà 6 au moins d'estomac c'est comme les gremlins les siens xD

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Respect  mais...En fait le gars nous dit qu'on fait fausse route depuis me début...On à pas l'air con avec nos théories à 2franc 6 sous


Non, le gars il dit juste ce qu'a dit Maxwell la page dernière :



> Juste que les images auraient un lien  chronologique.
> 
> Un lien qui aurait permis d'en arriver là où on est est. En gros c'est  comme si une bande geeks tombaient sur une carte au trésor et qu'au lieu  de l'étudier ils enverraient une armée de tractopelles creuser à tous  les endroits qui pourraient éventuellement avoir un rapport avec la  carte. Puis ils trouvent forcément des trucs à l'usure, et 6 mois après  un gars réalise que la carte pointait de manière subtile vers les trucs  trouvés.
> 
> C'est bien, t'as compris la carte mais ça change rien, on a eu les mêmes  résultats en y allant comme des bourrins.

----------


## troufiniou

Moi je dit Aperture Science sa existe et que dans 2 ans au plus tard on à le Portal Gun pour résister a 2012  :Cigare:

----------


## Conan3D

N'empêche, fort le mec.

----------


## Ördek

Rah, j'ai pas pu résister, fallait que jvois ce qu'il en est  ::):  un truc important que j'ai raté?

----------


## troufiniou

> Rah, j'ai pas pu résister, fallait que jvois ce qu'il en est  un truc important que j'ai raté?


Oui Gabe va ptet mettre un Anneau Gastrique... Ou pas

----------


## Ördek

> Oui Gabe va ptet mettre un Anneau Gastrique... Ou pas


 ::o:  Le scoop de la mort! dégoûté de pas avoir été là!  ::P:

----------


## P'titdop

> Rah, j'ai pas pu résister, fallait que jvois ce qu'il en est  un truc important que j'ai raté?


Ben on se demandait combien d'estomacs avait Gabe Newell.



EDIT : Punaise, c'est pas bien de profiter du fait que je sois super lent.

----------


## troufiniou

> Punaise, c'est pas bien de profiter du fait que je sois super lent.


On t'en veux pas.
Bon sinon rien de nouveau à part qu'un mec aurait trouver un truc sur Minerva qui en fait serait le gars qui bosserait sur EP3.

----------


## Ördek

> Ben on se demandait combien d'estomacs avait Gabe Newell.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Punaise, c'est pas bien de profiter du fait que je sois super lent.


t'inquiète pas, t'iras plus vite un jour!  :;): 

Donc sinon rien de bien fou quoi...

edit : à part si ce mec se décide à leaker des infos...

----------


## troufiniou

Je parie qu'un stagiaire de chez VALVe va sortir en leakan des infos puis après il se fera violé par l'un des gars de la société  :;): .

----------


## Anton

Vio...  :Bave:

----------


## Conan3D

Vio?

----------


## troufiniou

> Vio...


On dirait Homer Simpson... Mmmmhh Melon  ::P: 

EDIT: On s'éloigne pas un peu trop du sujet ?

----------


## mrFish

En même temps je crois qu'on a fait le tour.

----------


## Pontifex

> Ou qu'ils ont prévu une version Mac de Portal.
> 
> Ca explique tout le coté binaire et l'obsession pour les systèmes morts.


Le pire étant que ça pourrait être vrai  ::sad:: 

Et pendant ce temps, la personne ayant posté le soi-disant mail de Gabe Newell en binaire s'est fait ban de facepunch. Faut croire que s'était un fake...

----------


## Juniadkhan

Il me semble que c'est la version clean d'une des images SSTV, non ?

J'ai cliqué sur ce lien qu'un gars a lâché sur le forum Steam ; au bas de la page il y a un autre lien noté "pay no attention to the man behind the curtain"... Du coup on arrive là, et dans le fatras on trouve cette image.

----------


## troufiniou

> En même temps je crois qu'on a fait le tour.


Non... Je pense pas. Déjà les super soldiers ont l'air de ressembler au gros monstre à la fin de la Map pack de We Create Stuff qui à été repris par VALVe pour créer Still Alive sur 360. Mais bon après c'est ce que je pense.

----------


## Sonic Snake

Et pas que de Portal, mais de la plateforme Steam sur Mac.

----------


## troufiniou

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4055...7762e0e149.jpg
> 
> Il me semble que c'est la version clean d'une des images SSTV, non ?
> 
> J'ai cliqué sur ce lien qu'un gars a lâché sur le forum Steam ; au bas de la page il y a un autre lien noté "pay no attention to the man behind the curtain"... Du coup on arrive là, et dans le fatras on trouve cette image.


Rapport avec quelle image  ::huh::

----------


## Juniadkhan



----------


## Conan3D

> Et pendant ce temps, la personne ayant posté le soi-disant mail de Gabe Newell en binaire s'est fait ban de facepunch. Faut croire que s'était un fake...


Le truc c'est que facepunch c'est des cons.

----------


## Juniadkhan

J'ai juste pris le thumbnail là :

----------


## troufiniou

> J'ai juste pris le thumbnail là : http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/478f...c521e69f35.jpg


Putain d'enfoiré de sa race enrobé de chocolat avec une couche d'abricot,de fraise avec un peu de caramel avec la cerise sur la gâteau c'est sa !! GG  :B):

----------


## kilfou

Je pourrai dire à mes petit n'enfants : "Papy il était en page 1 de la news sur la maj de Portal."

Et ils me demanderont de leur raconter la belle histoire d'Aperturescience.com.

 :Emo:

----------


## Juniadkhan

Bon et alors ? Quelque chose à voir avec Appolo ? Moi je vois pas (et je bite rien à tout ce foin depuis le début).

----------


## troufiniou

> Je pourrai dire à mes petit n'enfants : "Papy il était en page 1 de la news sur la maj de Portal."
> 
> Et ils me demanderont de leur raconter la belle histoire d'Aperturescience.com.


Eh bien cette histoire sera gravé dans les mémoires de tous les geeks.

----------


## Anton

Vu que la fréquentation du topic s'est effondrée, j'en doute  :tired:

----------


## P'titdop

Ben il est 22h30 doivent être couchés à cette heure là.

----------


## potexto

Il y a une chute de belles trouvailles sur steam  ::sad::

----------


## P'titdop

> Il y a une chute de belles trouvailles sur steam


  Elles se sont pas fait trop mal ?

----------


## troufiniou

Ce qu'a trouver *juniadkhan* nous aide à mieux chercher...Ou pas car ça nous aide pas au sujet des voix etc...

----------


## Guest54108

Hello, je viens de lire ce sujet au combien interessant, par contre j'ai trouvais une petite erreur ici:




> Mise à jour 28 : Quand on regarde bien les images issues des fichiers son, on voit en bas à droite de chacune un chiffre de type XX/32. Hors quelqu'un vient de noter que la phrase "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" trouvée dans un autre fichier son contient aussi 32 lettres.


En effet cette phrase contient 35 characteres et non 32 (oui moi aussi j'étais déçu) par contre en cherchent dans mes souvenirs je me suis souvenu d'un article sur Wiki a propos de cette phrase qui me parait très intéressant pour y voir un peu plus clair dans ce mystère:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_qui...r_the_lazy_dog

Au passage c'est firefox qui l'a réutilisé il n'y a pas longtemps cette phrase (C'est pourquoi je m'en suis souvenu).

Sinon je disais interessant car toute la communication tourne autour... bah des moyens de communications, les BBS (Valve reussi le tour de force du revival des BBS lol ), le morse, le pangramme, la dactilo, bref pas mal de chose.

Et là je pense direct à? à? BOREALIS!!! le truc c'est que le borealis appartient à aperture science, mais est ennoncé à mainte reprise dans HL de plus en fouillant sur les wiki consacré à HL j'ai vue une carte du trajet "THEORIQUE" de Gordon lors de ces aventure et apparement il fini par les installations de Aperture science dont le borealis.

Bref, apres analyse je penche pour HL EP3 car, de nombreuses video en no clip ON montre les installs apScience (j'ai testé c'est pas du fake elles sont bien dans HL2EP1 et EP2) et le fait de mettre ces infos dans Portal c'est le coté cool de valve selon moi.

En plus Portal est toujours beaucoup joué alors que les HL EP1 et EP2 du fait de la nature de ces jeux (Solo histoire lineaire) beaucoup moins, donc il leur fallaient etre sure que quelqu'un aller s'appercevoir du truc.


Enfin bref, ouf.. j'attend vos retours ;-)

----------


## troufiniou

> Bla bla bla...


En gros Gordon va mourrir c'est sa...Ah bah putain on c'est fait chier pour rien à niquer de l'alien,du zombie... ah bah bien.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## mrFish

> Enfin bref, ouf.. j'attend vos retours ;-)




:runninggag:

----------


## Pontifex

Si on part dans une interprétation symbolique de l'image, on a appolo -> espace -> arrivée des renforts du cartel ?
Notre envoyé spécial en direct du front nous signale qu'il y aurait peut être bientôt de nouvelles infos de la part de Valve ?

----------


## troufiniou

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/ac4efc5...9fb46e5482.jpg
> 
> :runninggag:


Joli le photoshop.

Vous avez vu  ::o: :

----------


## Sonic Snake

Tu en as oublié une  ::):

----------


## troufiniou

> Tu en as oublié une 
> http://images.macworld.com/images/ne...4_original.jpg


J'avais pas vu celle la? Je parie que la suivante sera une de Portal. Pour info j'ai trouver sa:

----------


## mrFish

> Vous avez vu :


Ouai j'aime bien ce que j'ai fais pour alimenter la rumeur Steam sur Apple.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Juniadkhan

> J'avais pas vu celle la? Je parie que la suivante sera une de Portal. Pour info j'ai trouver sa:
> http://www.stutte.com/etc/portal2robot.jpg


Un fanart posté sur le forum tout à l'heure.
Moi, je ne peux pas poster mon image sur leur forum de nerd là (pas encore validé ou ché pas)... Dommage... Si quelqu'un en a la possibilité et pense que ça peut-être utile d'une façon ou d'une autre, qu'il ne se gène pas :;): .

----------


## Guest54108

Sinon au passage quand un admin pourra rectifier pour le nombres de characteres ^^.

MEEEEeeeeeuuuuuuhhhhh non ils vont pas nous faire ce coup la, hein? dit? rassure moi, sont pas si sadique chez valve??

----------


## troufiniou

> Un fanart posté sur le forum tout à l'heure.
> Moi, je ne peux pas poster mon image sur leur forum de nerd là (pas encore validé ou ché pas)... Dommage... Si quelqu'un en a la possibilité et pense que ça peut-être utile d'une façon ou d'une autre, qu'il ne se gène pas.


Pas compris tu voulais quoi  ::O:

----------


## Sonic Snake

> Ouai j'aime bien ce que j'ai fais pour alimenter la rumeur Steam sur Apple.


Ahah! C'est toi qui à bidouiller les Maj Steam!!!!  :haha: 
Enfin bref, la rumeur de Steam sur Mac date un peu, des personnes avaient repérées des boutons d'interfaces dans une récente update de Steam ... là c'est confirmé.  :Cigare:

----------


## ryugan77

je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout les coms mais un truck n'as pas etait dit dans les maj ( enfin je crois ^^), sur le site aperture science quand on est loguer on peut lancer apply.exe qui pose plein de question et a la fin il redemande un code. il y a quelque chose qui a était découvert sur se site? en tapen help il y a plusieurs command disponible c'est une sorte de cmd de windows pour ceux qui connaise.

----------


## mrFish

*...*

----------


## GruntGrunt

> je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout les coms mais un truck n'as pas etait dit dans les maj ( enfin je crois ^^), sur le site aperture science quand on est loguer on peut lancer apply.exe qui pose plein de question et a la fin il redemande un code. il y a quelque chose qui a était découvert sur se site? en tapen help il y a plusieurs command disponible c'est une sorte de cmd de windows pour ceux qui connaise.


Rassure-nous, t'es un multi ?

----------


## Sonic Snake

> je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout les coms mais un truck n'as pas etait dit dans les maj ( enfin je crois ^^), sur le site aperture science quand on est loguer on peut lancer apply.exe qui pose plein de question et a la fin il redemande un code. il y a quelque chose qui a était découvert sur se site? en tapen help il y a plusieurs command disponible c'est une sorte de cmd de windows pour ceux qui connaise.


Ca sens le frag....  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Conan3D

> *...*

----------


## SiropDeMenthe

C'est une blague rassurez moi ?  ::huh::

----------


## ToasT

> je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout les coms mais un truck n'as pas etait dit dans les maj ( enfin je crois ^^), sur le site aperture science quand on est loguer on peut lancer apply.exe qui pose plein de question et a la fin il redemande un code. il y a quelque chose qui a était découvert sur se site? en tapen help il y a plusieurs command disponible c'est une sorte de cmd de windows pour ceux qui connaise.


I lol'd.

----------


## troufiniou

> *...*


 Je t'offre une Corde  :;): 



> je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout les coms mais un truck n'as pas  etait dit dans les maj ( enfin je crois ^^), sur le site aperture  science quand on est loguer on peut lancer apply.exe qui pose plein de  question et a la fin il redemande un code. il y a quelque chose qui a  était découvert sur se site? en tapen help il y a plusieurs command  disponible c'est une sorte de cmd de windows pour ceux qui connaise.


Ce PUTAIN de SITE n'est PLUS à JOUR

----------


## Sonic Snake

> C'est une blague rassurez moi ?


Euh.... :tired:  nop

----------


## Conan3D

> Je t'offre une Corde


C'pas à lui qu'il faut en offrir une  :;):

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Pas compris tu voulais quoi


Désolé, j'ai peu dormi et ce pour une raison toute autre que ce ARG tout moisi là. 
Je vais tenter d'être plus clair : je souhaitais simplement faire part ce que j'ai "trouvé" sur le forum Steam dont nous parlait KhanLust tout à l'heure. Celui que l'on regarde tous. ::zzz::

----------


## Pontifex

Je viens de le faire, en indiquant ta paternité bien sûr.
Reste plus qu'à attendre les réactions

----------


## troufiniou

> Désolé, j'ai peu dormi et ce pour une raison toute autre que ce ARG tout moisi là. 
> Je vais tenter d'être plus clair : je souhaitais simplement faire part ce que j'ai "trouvé" sur le forum Steam dont nous parlait KhanLust tout à l'heure. Celui que l'on regarde tous.


Et tu veux faire part de quoi ? ::huh:: 




> C'pas à lui qu'il faut en offrir une


Au pire je lui offrirai des médoc pour se calmer  :B): 




> Je viens de le faire, en indiquant ta paternité bien sûr.
> Reste plus qu'à attendre les réactions


Sa à l'air bien parti.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Et tu veux faire part de quoi ?


J'ai mal...  ::):

----------


## Sonic Snake

> Je viens de le faire, en indiquant ta paternité bien sûr.
> Reste plus qu'à attendre les réactions


GG  ::wub::

----------


## troufiniou

> J'ai mal...


Vient de comprendre  :Cigare:

----------


## ToasT

En plus, ça va peut-être servir au jeu de piste.

----------


## troufiniou

j'ai compris Appollo, Portal Inter-Dimensionnel...Teleporteur qui nous transforme en Hertz et nous reconstruise en forme Solide.

Merci à Charlie et la Chocolaterie pour l'explication  :B):

----------


## Guest54108

Bon bah pour le coup ça me conforte dans l'idée de HL2EP3 vue que dans HL1 ils parlent des vaisseaux xen que l'on a jamais vue.

Donc: Apolo-->Espace-->Force xen en approche.

OK C'est bon la cette fois c'est confirmé gordon gonna died!! ::(:

----------


## Emualynk

C'est vrai que, quand on regarde la fin de l'épisode 2, ça a du sens les références à Apollo.



Spoiler Alert! 


Vu qu'on tire une fusée pour fermer les portails interdimensionnels.

----------


## troufiniou

> Bon bah pour le coup ça me conforte dans l'idée de HL2EP3 vue que dans HL1 ils parlent des vaisseaux xen que l'on a jamais vue.
> 
> Donc: Apolo-->Espace-->Force xen en approche.
> 
> OK C'est bon la cette fois c'est confirmé gordon gonna died!!


Nan je ne peut pas croire à sa NAAAAAANNNNNNN  ::'(:

----------


## ryugan77

...

----------


## mrFish

> ...


Bienvenu sur cpc quand même :x

----------


## Max_well

Woaaa gg les gens ! C'est la super classe cette découverte !

----------


## Enguerrand

Troufiniou... On écrit "ça" (voire "cela", mais bon), pas "sa". Je me permets le hors sujet, vu qu'apparemment tu le sors à chaque post; j'ai (presque) cru à un comique de répétition.

----------


## Mob Borane

Xen ne peut pas construire une flotte alors qu'ils se sont fait rétamé par les Combines !

----------


## Juniadkhan

J'ai sauté une étape dans mon explication tout à l'heure. Le fait est que ce site est selon les fanboys, dédié à un mod pour HL2 développé par un gars qui s'est fait recruter par Valve pour bosser sur ep3... En cliquant sur la petite phrase en bas de la page ("pay no attention to the man behind the curtain") on tombe sur ce blog en fait. Et que dans le post le plus récent on voit des thumnails qui  nous conduisent vers le flicker que j'ai indiqué avant.
Ça n'apporte rien au schmilblick mais c'est peut-être plus clair quant à savoir comment j'ai trouvé le cliché. Merci de votre attention, j'en peux plus. :tired:

----------


## BSRobin

> OK C'est bon la cette fois c'est confirmé *gordon gonna died*!!


"ah ah regardez j'exprime au futur un évènement dans le passé, boucle temporelle, univers parallèles, boréalis, saucisse, Maxwell" ?

----------


## ToasT

> J'ai sauté une étape dans mon explication tout à l'heure. Le fait est que ce site est selon les fanboys, dédié à un mod pour HL2ep2 développé par un gars qui s'est fait recruter par Valve pour bosser sur ep3... En cliquant sur la petite phrase en bas de la page ("pay no attention to the man behind the curtain") on tombe sur ce blog en fait. Et que dans le post le plus récent on voit des thumnails qui  nous conduisent vers le flicker que j'ai indiqué avant.
> Ça n'apporte rien au schmilblick mais c'est peut-être plus clair quant à savoir comment j'ai trouvé le cliché. Merci de votre attention, j'en peux plus.


Ah ouais mais ça fallait carrément le dire. Tu veux que j'aille le préciser sur le fofo de Valve ?

----------


## Juniadkhan

Si tu peux, moi mon inscription n'est toujours pas valide.

----------


## ToasT

Je viens de le faire. Mec, t'as trouvé un putain de truc, il y a une autre image du set qui est sur son Flickr.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h30 ----------

Regardez les plus vieilles photos de son Flickr.

Ca pue Half Life un max.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Je viens de voir ça. J'étais certain que cette nouvelle image figurait aussi dans les SSTV. Mais ces images dégueulasses me font tellement mal au crâne que j'ai pas insisté au delà de la première.

EDIT : Tout le blog du mec abonde dans le sens de l'ARG. Le auditory stimuli etc.

----------


## ToasT

Update Portal apparemment.

----------


## Nepenthès

Bonsoir a tous,
De la même manière que juniadkhan un peu plus tot, voila ce que vous pourrez trouver :

(2e image en partant d'en bas a droite)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/twoseve...57623315938604

----------


## The Real Dav

> J'ai sauté une étape dans mon explication tout à l'heure. Le fait est que ce site est selon les fanboys, dédié à un mod pour HL2 développé par un gars qui s'est fait recruter par Valve pour bosser sur ep3... En cliquant sur la petite phrase en bas de la page ("pay no attention to the man behind the curtain") on tombe sur ce blog en fait. Et que dans le post le plus récent on voit des thumnails qui  nous conduisent vers le flicker que j'ai indiqué avant.
> Ça n'apporte rien au schmilblick mais c'est peut-être plus clair quant à savoir comment j'ai trouvé le cliché. Merci de votre attention, j'en peux plus.


Très bon mod Minerva: Metastasis, soit dit en passant.

----------


## mrFish

On a trouvé l'une des sources des images :D La méga classe.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

News mise à jour avec votre découverte, bravo les gars! Que vos pas soient précédés de pétales de roses, où un truc comme ça.

----------


## Benjy

> Update Portal apparemment.


http://store.steampowered.com/news/3547/

"Added valuable asset retrieval"

*[UPDATE] Nouvelle map !*

----------


## ToasT

Ca part en couille.

----------


## Juniadkhan

C'est classe.

----------


## Sim's

> Je viens de le faire. Mec, t'as trouvé un putain de truc, il y a une autre image du set qui est sur son Flickr.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 23h30 ----------
> 
> Regardez les plus vieilles photos de son Flickr.
> 
> Ca pue Half Life un max.


Tu devrais mettre les infos dans le premier post.  :;):

----------


## Max_well

> C'est classe.


T'es un putain de heros maintenant, la bas et ici :D

----------


## ToasT

Deux nouveaux sons dans les fichiers de Portal, Dinosaur_fizzle2 et 3 après l'update qui a eu lieu il y a quelques minutes.
Ca part.

----------


## eMKa

Argh, encore une update à base de message codé et de nouveaux sons ! Ils font péter un câble *VALVe* ! ! ! !

----------


## Dark Fread

Cette update met ma nuit en péril  :tired:

----------


## ToasT

Chier, ma nana dort à 1 m de moi. FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- Je peux pas écouter ces sons.

----------


## mrFish

:Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave: 

Sort le casque.

----------


## Pontifex

C'est ça la magie du direct, tu crois que c'est fini et là paf juniadkhan nous fait un petit miracle et update de portal dans la foulée !
Moi qui voulais pioncer...

----------


## alegria unknown

> Cette update met ma nuit en péril


Mmmh. Idem.  :tired:

----------


## Benjy

Stream du BBS en live : http://www.ustream.tv/channel/portal-bbs

Concernant la nouvelle map il s'agirait d'un patch pour Escape_02 et apparemment il y a une nouvelle radio si on no_clip hors de la map.

----------


## alx

Ils ont vu le message de juniadkhan sur leurs forum, ont flippé et donc décidé de déclencher précipitamment la phase B.



 :Cigare:

----------


## Pontifex

Les nouveaux sons sont déjà sur Youtube

----------


## Xùn

Ahah, c'est juste énorme.  ::):

----------


## Benjy

Nouveaux fichiers Dinosaur (tout frais) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVH75XVu5Go

----------


## Feisar

Excellent peuple canard, félicitations pour vos trouvailles, ce que nous vivons est grand. Bon courage pour la suite.

----------


## Conan3D

C'est juré, je dors pas, j'attends que mes parents dorment bien pour y aller (~30min/1heure).

Faut dire que mon pécé, y fait un bruit d'avion  :tired:

----------


## Chipatama

Whoa.  :tired:

----------


## Max_well

Ca va être dur de suivre là, ça va partir dans tous les sens.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Est-ce qu'il fallait juste trouver la référence à "Appolo" pour qu'ils lancent de nouvelles infos vous pensez ?

----------


## ToasT

Tain le BBS en live, ça claque, une nouvelle image est sortie...
@ Juniad : ptet  ::):

----------


## potexto

> Est-ce qu'il fallait juste trouver la référence à "Appolo" pour qu'ils lancent de nouvelles infos vous pensez ?



Imagine la grandeur de ton pouvoir alors  :Cigare:

----------


## Sonic Snake

C'est le délire total!!!!

----------


## Conan3D

GMAN SUR LE BBS  :WTF:

----------


## Juniadkhan

Le pouvoir d'un chômeur en vacances!  :;):

----------


## Max_well

Certains parlent d'une nouvelle fin à portal

----------


## Benjy

Stream de la (nouvelle ?) fin de Portal > http://www.livestream.com/techdude

----------


## Guest54108

Ah ah, je me demandais quand est ce que quelqu'un allais réagir  :;): 

Sinon, putain de merde, minerva j'avais carrement zapper ce mod, je m'en souvenais plus du tout!!! Pourtant il ete trop bon.

----------


## Benjy

"Thank you for assuming the party escort submission position"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcQFZU2_zIg

----------


## Mob Borane

Vous pouvez me raconter ? J'ai pas accès aux vidéos depuis mon phone  :Emo:  .

----------


## ToasT

Une nouvelle fin serait dispo si on a tous les achievements...

----------


## kemkem

Je veux une trace de moi dans ce thread historique..  Ma nuit est compromise  ::P:

----------


## Mob Borane

Et il se passe quoi dans ce ending ?

----------


## potexto

Quelqu'un qui a acces au stream film son ecran et repost sur une autre video ici : http://www.livestream.com/atariangamer !
Vite avant que du monde arrive

----------


## ToasT

> Et il se passe quoi dans ce ending ?


Un robot te chope en disant la phrase de la vidéo youtube d'au dessus.

----------


## mrFish

Rien de confirmé encore.

----------


## kemkem

> Quelqu'un qui a acces au stream film son ecran et repost sur une autre video ici : http://www.livestream.com/atariangamer !
> Vite avant que du monde arrive


 Arg trop tard  ::(:

----------


## Max_well

C'est juste énorme. Le chan IRC est complétement en train d'exploser.

----------


## Mob Borane

Gniiiiiii

----------


## potexto

> C'est juste énorme. Le chan IRC est complétement en train d'exploser.



Ah ah ouai, j'y suis  :^_^:

----------


## Max_well

Censé être la nouvelle fin : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSZU1QJ_VUE

----------


## ToasT

Je suis sur le stream je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## potexto

> Arg trop tard



J'y ai acces, je vais faire pareil sur justintv par exemple, pour vous.. Mais on verra surement pas grand chose, je vais essayer quand meme

----------


## Benjy

La nouvelle fin (que Youtube n'a pas encore eu le temps de traiter) > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSZU1QJ_VUE

----------


## Juniadkhan

"Thank you for assuming the party escort position submission". (Je ne sais pas comment traduire ça).
Cette phrase était déjà sortie autour du 28 février dans les fichiers de Portal, mais il semblerait qu'elle ait été retirée immédiatement. C'est en lisant le forum steam que j'ai vu ça plus tôt dans la journée. Voilà qu'elle réapparaît de façon officielle.

----------


## Sim's

> Censé être la nouvelle fin : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSZU1QJ_VUE


Cette vidéo n'est pas disponible.  :tired:

----------


## ToasT

Fin confirmée sur le forum, je vous tiens au courant du stream.

----------


## Max_well

http://www.xfire.com/video/2393cf/ !!!

----------


## Benjy

> "Thank you for assuming the party escort position submission". (Je ne sais pas comment traduire ça).
> Cette phrase était déjà sortie autour du 28 février dans les fichiers de Portal, mais il semblerait qu'elle ait été retirée immédiatement. C'est en lisant le forum steam que j'ai vu ça plus tôt dans la journée. Voilà qu'elle réapparaît de façon officielle.


"Merci d'avoir assumé le rôle d'accompagnateur de soirée (fête)" ?

----------


## alx

Mais pour "Valuable asset retrieval" : le valuable asset, c'est Chell ou le backup de GladOS ?

----------


## potexto

Allez tous ici : Je screen la video : http://fr.justin.tv/kiler7#r=Rx1OOTk~

----------


## Xùn

http://www.xfire.com/video/2393cf/

----------


## ToasT

Je surveille le Stream au cas où.

----------


## DarkRangers

Un autre nouveau son (en tout cas, je ne l'avais jamais vu)

sound/ambient/machines/p1_drag_intro_01.wav

C'est un bruit de robot qui marche (!= fonctionne)

----------


## Dark Fread

> "Thank you for assuming the party escort position submission". (Je ne sais pas comment traduire ça).


Merci d'avoir choisi la position de sécurité pour l'escorte de la fête. (rapport à l'achievement qui se réfère à ça)

----------


## kemkem

C'est pas le bruit du robot d'Alyx ?

----------


## mrFish

oh god.

----------


## Juniadkhan

_Chien_ ne parle pas.

----------


## potexto

Ah ah je crois que je film pour rien, c'est la meme chose que la video de toute facon

----------


## Mob Borane

Je tiendrai pas jusqu'au 3.11  :Emo:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est un Super Soldat qui fait bouger le truc ! Et on se rapproche de ce que je pensais :

GladOS a été reconstruite par ce Super Soldat et c'est ça qu'on voit l'image de 2 robots se tenant la main, il l'a reconstruite ainsi pour en faire sa femme !

----------


## Benjy



----------


## Max_well

C'est assez énorme un éditeur qui change la fin d'un jeu des années après  ::):

----------


## ToasT

Nouvelle fin confirmée.

----------


## potexto

Ca c'est cool, bon j'arette le stream, ca m'oblige a me mettre sur le coté de l'ecran pour pouvoir poster

----------


## Sheraf

Quelqu'un peut me decrire cette nouvelle fin? J'ai pas un pc de jeu là.

Et la comparer en me rappelant la fin d'origine aussi, vu que je m'en rappelle pas.

----------


## FragDamon

Il faut vraiment tout les achiev ?  :Emo:  j'ai pas ceux des défis

----------


## Max_well

La nouvelle fin a été publié dans les différentes vidéo youtube/xfire de la page précédente.

On peut avoir la nouvelle fin sans les achievments (mais un sauvegarde au dernier niveau ne montrera pas la nouvelle fin)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Par ici la suite : http://www.canardpc.com/news-44419-p...messages_.html !

Il y a les vidéos dans la news et se serait bien de tous continuer là-bas.

----------


## ToasT

> Quelqu'un peut me decrire cette nouvelle fin? J'ai pas un pc de jeu là.
> 
> Et la comparer en me rappelant la fin d'origine aussi, vu que je m'en rappelle pas.


Normalement, le robot explose, tu es au sol, fin.
La, le robot explose, tu es au sol, et un truc te tire en te disant la phrase nouvellement arrivée.

----------


## Benjy

> Quelqu'un peut me decrire cette nouvelle fin? J'ai pas un pc de jeu là.
> 
> Et la comparer en me rappelant la fin d'origine aussi, vu que je m'en rappelle pas.


Tout explose, on se retrouve à la surface et Chell se fait ramener dans le complexe par un robot (du moins on suppose).

----------


## Feisar

Je viens de refaire GladOS (j'avais prévu une save dans l'aprem) et même constat, le robot nous traine et plus rien, même générique. Pas besoin d'avoir tous les achievement.

----------


## Max_well

Faudrait fermer ce topic là si l'idée c'est de migrer sur le nouveau.

----------


## FragDamon

Oui mais je veux la voir en _real time_ moi ! :truefaninside:

Edit: Ok merci Feisar :D

----------


## Conan3D

Je sens que l'internet va se désintegrer...

----------


## potexto

> Je sens que l'internet va se désintegrer...



Merci Valve  ::wub::

----------


## Kadehar

En creusant sur l'idée du programme apollo ils ont trouvé ça : 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/twoseve...7623315938604/

Ils vont approfondir les recherches sur le flickr car c'est apparemment celui d'un gars débauché de Minerva pour bosser sur EP3 ...

Edit : http://www.hylobatidae.org/minerva/blogsheep.php

----------


## potexto

Donc la piste Apollo peut encore etre creusée je pense, il faut comparer toutes les photos de l'album flickR alors !

Valve.... La seule compagnie qui donne une utilité aux talents des geeks et la met en profit  ::wub::

----------


## mrFish

C'est des canards qui ont trouvé ça :D

----------


## potexto

> C'est des canards qui ont trouvé ça :D



Bientot, c'est Steam qui viendra pecher l'avancée des recherches chez nous 

 ::P: Ou pas

----------


## ToasT

> En creusant sur l'idée du programme apollo ils ont trouvé ça : 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5279/confirmed2.jpg
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/twoseve...7623315938604/
> 
> Ils vont approfondir les recherches sur le flickr car c'est apparemment celui d'un gars débauché de Minerva pour bosser sur EP3 ...
> 
> Edit : http://www.hylobatidae.org/minerva/blogsheep.php


Tu as du retard.

----------


## n0ra

Avec toutes ces messages (que je n'ai pas tout lu) je ne sais pas si ça a été dit, mais il y a une nouvelle fin a Portal avec le dernier patch.

EDIT : Ah ben si, ça m'apprendra à lire le forum plus que les news  ::'(: .

----------


## Max_well

> Avec toutes ces messages (que je n'ai pas tout lu) je ne sais pas si ça a été dit, mais il y a une nouvelle fin a Portal avec le dernier patch.


Y'a même une nouvelle news CPC !  ::lol:: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44419&page=2

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ca a été dit, il y a même une news CPC dessus (et sur toutes les nouvelles MaJ d'ailleurs) :
http://www.canardpc.com/news-44419-p...messages_.html

Tout l'monde continue là.  ::siffle:: 


EDIT :

Grillay par du cafay.

----------


## Mob Borane

Il y a un nouveau thread aussi :P. Va voir le home  ::):

----------


## mrFish

Pages 42. On devrait fermer ce topic pour continuer sur l'autre.

----------


## n0ra

> Y'a même une nouvelle news CPC ! 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44419&page=2


Je tentais de concurrencer Kahn Lust, mais je vois que c'est impossible, je m'incline.

----------


## potexto

Tiens, d'ailleurs Kahn Lusth, il faudrait mette le patch + Nouvelle fin dans la news (j'espere qu'il dort pas  ::P: )

EDIT : Ah pardon j'avait pas vu au dessus

----------


## mrFish

> Tiens, d'ailleurs Kahn Lusth, il faudrait mette le patch + Nouvelle fin dans la news (j'espere qu'il dort pas )


Genre comme ça ? : http://www.canardpc.com/news-44419-p...messages_.html *tousse*

----------


## Max_well

*autosuggestion*

Ce thread est maintenant fermé.
Merci de vous rendre à cette adresse pour continuer la discution : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44419

*/autosuggestion*

----------


## Anton

_- Il faut poster dans l'autre topic maintenant._

----------


## Conan3D

Je ferme la marche  :Cigare:

----------


## ZoumZoumMan

J'adore cette news... Ils sont très très très forts les gars de chez Valve...

Ou comment créer du buzz....

Magnifique! Bravo! Extraordinaire! Que dis-je...

----------


## AliloH

Le 11 est passée et pas de nouvelle news de valve ni de nouveaux indices portal, plus grosse la déception est  ::sad::

----------


## Azuro

Salut à tous. Il y a quelques jours que je viens de découvrir cette histoire incroyable des mystères de Portal... Je trouve ça vraiment énigmatique. J'ai utilisé les logiciels pour voir les photos avec les sons enfin bref... j'ai ouvert le pack portal avec GCFScape (dans lgenre) et j'ai trouvé ce son dinosaur noise. On l'entend dans le jeu quand la radio ne capte pu la musique. Et j'ai réussi à enlever le grésillement (après un cafouillage de 1 heure) et on obtient un son de cricket (comme dans Half Life 2 dans les canaux). Ou alors je me suis entièrement planté et ce n'est juste qu'un son encore en fréquence aigu.

Ps : Ce son de criquets veut faire peut être référence a Half Life soit un nouveau ... mais je donne des hypothèses rien de plus ^^ A+ (le son ne va pas très fort il faudra monter l'ampli ^^) 

Je tient a préciser que ce n'est pas un fake.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bien joué. Effectivement je suis quasiment sur que ce son de Crickets provient de l'ambiance extérieure de Black Messa.

----------


## Azuro

Ok ça me rassure que je ne suis pas le seul a le penser. Oui tu as raison on a bien l'ambiance extérieure

----------


## Sim's

Toujours rien de concret au fait avec le fichier où on entend plusieurs personnes parler ?

----------


## yknost

regarder cette vidéo et vous aller comprendre d'ou vien la tite voie qui dit c'est incroyable:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K6vB1VoWOk

----------


## Ckao

Gros déterrage de topic (oui, quand je m'ennuie la nuit de Noël je m'adonne à ma passion de l'archéologie), mais en cliquant sur les liens de ce topic je suis tombé sur ça:

http://www.aperturescience.com/

Joyeuses fêtes!

----------

